# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  الكُنَّاشَة العِلاويِّة

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الفوائد والفرائد؛ خلاصة البحث والتفتيش، وكلما زاد الاطلاع نمت، وعلى حسب الميول والرغبة تقيد اليد.
وكم ضاعت من درر لعدم التقييد والكتابة والجمع، فلابد لكل باحث من دفتر فيه يدون ما يقف عليه من شوارد دون ترتيب ولا تنظيم، هكذا كلما وجد وضع، والخاطر صيد !!!
واليد لا تصيد إلا ما وافق الفؤاد !!!
فهذه كُنَّاشتي: باسم الله نبدأ وبه نستعين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

1 - قال عمر بن ذَرٍّ: (كُلُّ حُزنٍ يَبلَى، إِلاَّ حُزنَ التَّائِبِ عَنْ ذُنُوْبِه). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 388)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

2 - كَانَ عُمَرُ بنُ ذَرٍّ إِذَا وَعَظَ قَالَ: (أَعِيْرُوْنِي دُمُوْعَكم).[سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 389)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

3 - قال ابن القيم في قوله تعالى: (أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور * وحصل ما في الصدور):
 (وجمع سبحانه بين القبور والصدور ... فإن الإنسان يواري صدره ما فيه من   الخير والشر، ويواري قبره جسمه؛ فيخرج الرب جسمه من قبره، وسره من صدره،   فيصير جسمه بارزا على الأرض، وسره باديا على وجهه). [بدائع التفسير: (٣/  ٣٥٢ _ ٣٥٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

4 - قال ابن جزي: (وسوسة الشيطان في صدر الإنسان بأنواع كثيرة منها: 
 إفساد  الإيمان والتشكيك في العقائد، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أمره بالمعاصي،  فإن لم  يقدر على ذلك ثبَّطه عن الطاعات، فإن لم يقدر على ذلك أدخل عليه  الرياء في  الطاعات ليحبطها، فإن سلم من ذلك أدخل عليه العُجْب بنفسه،  واستكثار عمله،  ومن ذلك أنه يوقد في القلب نار الحسد، والحقد، والغضب، حتى  يقود الإنسان  إلى شر الأعمال وأقبح الأحوال). [التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل: (٢/ ٦٣)].

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جميل جدا ، جزاك الله خيرا شيخ أبا البراء

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

استمر بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جميل جدا ، جزاك الله خيرا شيخ أبا البراء


  وجزاك بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> استمر بارك الله فيك


  وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

5 - قال ابن القيم: (للنفس حظ وعليها حق: {فَلا تَمِيلُوا كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ} {وَزِنُوا بِالْقِسْطَاسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ} وإن رأيتم منها فتورا فاضربوها بسوط الهجر في المضاجع {فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلاً} ارفقوا بمطايا الأبدان فقد ألفت الترف {وُجْدِكُمْ وَلا تُضَارُّوهُنَّ لِتُضَيِّقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ} [بدائع الفوائد: (3/ 216)].

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

جمع سبحانه بين القبور والصدور

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جمع سبحانه بين القبور والصدور



جزاك الله خيرًا
فعلت وصححتها

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

6 - قال ابن تيمية: (سئل سفيان بن عيينة رحمه الله عن غم لا يعرف سببه؟
قال: (هو ذنب، هممت به في سرك ولم تفعله فجزيت همًا به).
 فالذنوب لها عقوبات السر بالسر، والعلانية بالعلانية ...). [ مجموع الفتاوى (١٤/١١١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

7 - قال ابن تيمية: (والشيطان يريد من الإنسان الإسراف في أموره كلها، فإنه إن رآه مائلًا إلى الرحمة؛ زين له الرحمة حتى لا يبغض ما أبغضه الله؛ ولا يغار لما يغار الله منه، وإن رآه مائلًا إلى الشدة؛ زين له الشدة في غير ذات الله حتى يترك من الإحسان والبر واللين والصلة والرحمة ما يأمر به الله ورسوله ويتعدى في الشدة؛ فيزيد في الذم والبغض والعقاب على ما يحبه الله ورسوله: فهذا يترك ما أمر الله به من الرحمة والإحسان، وهو مذموم مذنب في ذلك ويسرف فيما أمر الله به ورسوله من الشدة حتى يتعدى الحدود وهو من إسرافه في أمره. فالأول: مذنب والثاني: مسرف: {إنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ} فليقولا جميعًا: {رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ}. [مجموع الفتاوى: (15/ 292)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

8 - قال ابن القيم: (فمن تنوعت أعماله المرضية لله المحبوبة له في هذه الدار؛ تنوعت الأقسام التي يتلذذ بها في تلك الدار وتكثرت له بحسب تكثر أعماله هنا). [اجتماع الجيوش الإسلامية: (2/ 83)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

9 _ بنات الأفكار؛ كبنات الأصلاب، خطفهن جناية، وتغيير نسبهنَّ كبيرة.
 _  عزو العلم إلى قائله واجب، وبه تنال بركة العلم.
 _ سارقُ العلم مفضوحٌ ولا بُدّ.

بقلم: إبراهيم المديهش.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

10 - قال سلمة بن دينار: (كل عمل تكره من أجله الموت فاتركه، ثم لا يضرُّك متى مِتَّ). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 100)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

11 - قال ابن تيمية: (التفريق بين المرأة وزوجها من الذنوب الشديدة، وهو من فعل  السحرة، وهو من أعظم فعل الشياطين، لا سيما إذا كان يخببها على زوجها  ليتزوجها هو). [مجموع الفتاوى: (23/ 363)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

12 - قال النووي: (لو تلاقى رجلان، فسلم كل واحد منهما على صاحبه دفعة واحدة؛ صار  كل واحد مبتدئًا بالسلام لا مجيبًا؛ فيجب على كل واحد جواب صاحبه بعد ذلك  بلا خلاف). [المجموع شرح المهذب: (10/6)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

13 - كَانَ أَحْمَدُ بنُ حَنْبَلٍ لاَ يَرَى الكِتَابَةَ عَنْ أَبِي نَصْرٍ  التَّمَّارِ، وَلاَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بنِ مَعِيْنٍ، وَلاَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ  امْتُحِنَ فَأَجَابَ.
قُلْتُ: (القائل الذهبي):  هَذَا أَمرٌ ضَيِّقٌ، وَلاَ حَرَجَ عَلَى مَنْ أَجَابَ فِي المِحْنَةِ،  بَلْ وَلاَ عَلَى مَنْ أُكرِهَ عَلَى صَرِيحِ الكُفْرِ عَمَلاً بِالآيَةِ -  وَهَذَا هُوَ الحَقُّ -.
وَكَانَ يَحْيَى -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ السُّنَّةِ، فَخَافَ مِنْ سَطْوَةِ الدَّوْلَةِ، وَأَجَابَ تَقِيَّةً. [سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (11/ 87)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

14 - قال الحافظ ابن رجب: قال بعض السلف: (من عرفَ الله أحبَّه، ومن أحبَّه أطاعَه؛ فإن المحبة تقتضي الطاعة).[فتح الباري: (١ / ٨٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الله تعالى: ﴿ولِمَن خافَ مَقَام رَبّه جَنَّتَان﴾
 ‏15 - قال ابن القيم:  (قيل هو العبد يهوى المعصية فيذكر مقام ربه عليه في الدنيا ومقامه بين  يديه في الآخرة فيتركها لله). [روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين: (٤٠١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

16 - قال المنفلوطي: (كان لي صديق أحبه وأحب منه سلامة قلبه وصفاء سريرته وصدقة ووفاءه في حالي بُعده وقربه، وغضبه وحلمه، وسخطه ورضاه، ففرق الدهر بيني وبينه فراق حياة لا فراق ممات، فأنا اليوم أبكيه حيًّا أكثر مما كنت أبكيه لو كان ميتًا، بل أنا لا أبكي إلا حياته، ولا أتمنى إلا مماته، فهل سمعت بأعجب من هذه الخلة الغريبة في طبائع النفوس). [النظرات: (صـ 55)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

17 - قال ابن تيمية: (‏فيجب على كلٍّ من الزوجين أن يؤدي إلى الآخر حقوقه؛ بطيبِ نفسٍ وانشراحِ صدرٍ). [مجموع الفتاوى: (٣٨٣/٢٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

18 - قال سعيد بن جبير في قوله تعالى: ‏{وغركم بالله الغرور}
 (الْغِرَّةُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ يُصِرَّ الْعَبْدُ فِي مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ، وَيَتَمَنَّى فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْمَغْفِرَةَ، وَالْغِرَّةُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا أَنْ يَغْتَرَّ بِهَا، وَتَشْغَلَهُ عَنِ الْآخِرَةِ، فَيُمَهِّدَ لَهَا، وَيَعْمَلَ لَهَا كَقَوْلِ الْعَبْدِ إِذَا أَفْضَى إِلَى الْآخِرَةَ). [الزهد لابن أبي الدنيا: (384)]، بسند فيه ضعف.
  وقيل: (ذكرك لحسناتك ونسيانك لسيئاتك غرة). [تفسير الزمخشري: (3/ 510)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

19 - يقول المنفلوطي في نظراته: (صـ 72 - 73): (ورأيت أن أعدى عدو للإنسان؛  الإنسان، وأن كل أمة قد أعدت في مخازنها ومستودعاتها، وفي بطون قلاعها وعلى  ظهور سفنها، وفوق متون طياراتها ما شاء الله أن تعده لاختها من عدد الموت  وأفانين العذاب، حتى إذا وقع بينهما الخلف على حد من الحدود أو لقب من  الألقاب لبس الإنسان فروة السبع، واتخذ له من تلك العدد الوحشية أظفارًا  كأظفاره وأنيابا كأنيابه فشحذ الأولى وكشَر عن الأخرى، ثم هجم على ولد أبيه  وأمه هجمة لا يعود منها إلا به أو بنفسه التي بين جنبيه، وإنك لو سألت  الجنديين المتقاتلين ما خطبكما، وما شأنكما وعلام تقتتلان، وما هذه  الموْجدة التي تحملانها بين جنبيكما، ومتى ابتدأت الخصومة بينكما وعهدي  بكما أنكما ما تعارفتما إلا في الساعة التي اقتتلتما فيها لعرفت أنهما  مخدوعان عن نفسيهما، وأنهما ما خرجا من ديارهما ليضعا درّة في تاج الملك أو نيشانًا على صدر القائد).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

20 - يقول المنفلوطي في نظراته: (73 - 74): (سيقول كثير من الناس قد غلا الكاتب  في حكمه، وجاوز الحد في تقديره، فالفضيلة لا تزال تجد في صدور كثير من  الناس صدرًا رحبًا، وموردًا عذبًا، وإني قائل لهم قبل أن يقولوا كلمتهم:
 إني لا أنكر وجود الفضيلة، ولكني أجهل مكانها، فقد عقد رياء الناس أمام  عيني سحابة سوداء، أظلم لها بصري حتى ما أجد في صفحة السماء نجمًا لامعًا،  ولا كوكبًا طالعًا.
 كل الناس يدعي الفضيلة وينتحلها، وكلهم يلبس لباسها  ويرتدي رداءها، ويعد لها عدتها: من منظر يستهوي الأذكياء والأغبياء، ومظهر  يخدع أسوأ الناس بالناس ظنًا، فمن لي بالوصول اليها في هذا الظلام الحالك،  والليل الأليل).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

21 - يقول المنفلوطي في نظراته: (74): (إن كان صحيحًا ما يتحدث به الناس من سعادة الحياة وطيبها وغبطتها ونعيمها؛ فسعادتي فيها أن أعثر في طريقي في يوم من أيام حياتي بصديق يَصدُقني الود، وأصدقه فيقنعه مني ودي وإخلاصي دون أن يتحاوز ذلك إلى ما وراءه من مآرب وأغراض أن يكون شريف النفس، فلا يطمع في غير مطمع شريف القلب، فلا يحمل حقدًا ولا يحفظ وترًا، ولا يحدث نفسه في خلوته بغير ما يحدث به الناس في محضره شريف اللسان، فلا يكذب ولا ينم ولا يلم بعرض، ولا ينطق بهجر شريف الحب، فلا يحب غير الفضيلة، ولا يبغض غير الرذيلة، هذه هي السعادة التي أتمناها ولكني لا أراها).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

22 - قال  القرافي: (وما لا أعرفه وعجزت قدرتي عنه فحظي منه معرفة إشكاله؛ فإن معرفة  الإشكال علم في نفسه وفتح من الله تعالى). [الفروق: (١/١٢١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

23 - قال ابن حجر: (اﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﻷﻭﻟﻴﺎﺋﻪ ﻋﻨﺪ اﺑﺘﻼﺋﻬﻢ ﻣﺨﺎﺭﺝ، ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻳﺘﺄﺧﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﻦ  ﺑﻌﻀﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ اﻷﻭﻗﺎﺕ ﺗﻬﺬﻳﺒﺎً ﻭﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓً ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ اﻟﺜﻮاﺏ). [فتح الباري: (٤٨٣/٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

24 - ابن التُرْكُمَانِيّ  : نسبة إلى تركمان، والتركمان: شعب تركي؛ سموا بذلك لأنه آمن منهم مئتا ألف في شهر واحد، فقالوا: ترك إيمان، وخففت فقيل: تركمان. [انظر: البداية والنهاية: (11/ 36)، والقاموس المحيط: (صـ 1399)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

25 - يقول الدكتور محمد سيد الجليند في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب: (الانتصار في ذكر أحوال قامع المبتدعين وأخر المجتهدين، تقي الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن تيمية، لابن عبد الهادي): (وشخصية ابن تيمية واحدة من هذه النماذج التي أثَّرت وأثْرَت التاريخ الفكري لأمتنا؛ إذ كان نموذجًا للعالم العامل، لم يعرف النفاق طريقًا إلى قلبه، وقف من أمراض مجتمعه موقف الطبيب الحاذق في معرفة العلة وأسبابها والطريق إلى علاجها، لم يتردد أبدًا أن يمسك بيده مبضع الجراح ليعمل على استئصال ما فسد من عادات المجتمع وتقاليده، لم يتردد في أن يرفع أمام أمته شعار الجهاد في وجه التتار حتى تم تحرير أرض الشام منهم، تقدم الصفوف في شهر رمضان وأفطر أمام الجنود، وأفتى بضرورة الفِطْر ليقوى الجنود على ملاقاة عدوهم، جاهد أهل البدع والخرافات ليسلم بنيان المجتمع منها، كما جاهد أهل الملل والنحل الفاسدة لتصح العقيدة في قلوب أبنائها، وما أكثر هذه النماذج في تاريخنا، وما أحوجنا إلى التعرف على حياتها وإحياء سيرتها).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

26 - توفي ابن عبد الهادي سنة 744 هجريًا وهو في الأربعين من عمره، وترك أكثر من اثنين وستين مؤلفًا، بين جزء ومجلدات.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

27 - ذكر الدكتور الجليند في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب: (الانتصار في ذكر قامع المبتدعين وأخر المجتهدين، تقي الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن تيمية)، لابن عبد الهادي، طبعة: (المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية)، الخطأ الذي وقع فيه الشيخ محمد حامد الفقي رحمه الله في تسميته هذا الكتاب باسم: (العقود الدُّريَّة من مناقب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية)، وذلك تحت عنوان: (اسم الكتاب).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

28 - يقول المنفلوطي في نظراته: (صـ 78 - 79): (لا أستطيع أن أتصور أن الإنسان  إنسان حتى أراه محسنًا؛ لأني لا أعتمد فصلًا صحيحًا بين الإنسان والحيوان  إلا الإحسان، وإني أرى الناس ثلاثة:
  رجل يحسن إلى غيره ليتخذ إحسانه  إليه سبيلًا إلى الإحسان إلى نفسه، وهو المستبد الجبار الذي لا يفهم من  الإحسان إلا أنه يستبعد الإنسان، ورجل يحسن إلى نفسه، ولا يحسن إلى غيره،  وهو الشرة المتكالب الذي لو علم أن الدم السائل يستحيل إلى ذهب جامد لذبح  في سبيله الناس جميعًا، ورجل لا يحسن إلى نفسه، ولا إلى غيره، وهو البخيل  الأحمق الذي يجيع بطنه ليشبع صندوقه، أما الرابع الذي يحسن إلى غيره ويحسن  إلى نفسه، فلا أعلم له مكانًا ولا أجد إليه سبيلا، وأحسب أنه هو ذلك الذي  كان يفتش عنه الفيلسوف اليوناني ديوجين الكلبي حينما سئل ما يصنع بمصباحه،  وكان يدور به في بياض النهار، فقال: افتش عن إنسان).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

29 - يقول القحطاني في: (نونيته):
حُبُّ الصحابةِ والقَرَابة سُنَّة ... ألْقى بها ربِّي إذا أحياني

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

30 - قال أبو إسماعيل يوسف حسين بن محمد حسن الصابر الحنيف السني المحمدي: ناسخ مخطوط كتاب: (الانتصار)، لابن عبد الهادي:
  ستبقى خطوطي في الدفاتر برهة ... وأنملتي تحت التراب رميم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

31 - قال ابن القيم: (وإذا ثقل الظهر بالأوزار، منع القلب من السير إلى الله، والجوارح من النهوض في طاعته). [بدائع التفسير: (٣٣٢/٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

32 - قال ابن القيم: (فما أذنب عبد ذنبًا؛ إلا زالت عنه نعمة من الله بحسب ذلك الذنب، فإن تاب وراجع؛ رجعت إليه، أو مثلها، وإن أصر؛ لم ترجع إليه، ولا تزال الذنوب تزيل عنه نعمة؛ حتى تسلب النعم كلها). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 408)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

33 - قال ابن القيم: (فإن المعاصي نار النعم تأكلها كما تأكل النار الحطب، عياذًا بالله من زوال نعمته وتحويل عافيته). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 408)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

34 - قال المروذي: أدخلت إبراهيم الحميدي على أبي عبد الله وكان رجلًا صالحًا فقال: إن أمي رأت لك كذا وكذا وذكرت الجنة، فقال: يا أخي إن سهل بن سلامة كان الناس يخبرونه بمثل هذا، وخرج سهل إلى سفك الدماء وقال: (الرؤيا تَسُرُّ المؤمن ولا تَغُرُّهُ). [الآداب الشرعية، لابن مفلح: (3/ 453)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

35 - قال ابن رجب : (فـمن قـام بحقـوق الله عليـه؛ فـإن الله يتكفـل له بالـقيام  بجميـع مـصالحه في الـدنيا والآخـرة). [مـجمـوع الـرسائل: (١١٠/٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

36 - قال ابن رجب: (فلا طريق إلى معرفة الله، وإلى الوصول إلى رضوانه، والفوز  بقربه، ومجاورته في الآخرة، إلا بالعلم النّافع الذي بعث الله به رُسُلَه،  وأنزل به كتبه، فهو الدّليل عليه، وبه يهتدى في ظلمات الجهل والشبهِ  والشكوك، ولهذا سمَّى الله كتابه نورًا، لأنَّه يُهتدى به في الظلمات).  [جامع العلوم والحكم: (ص٦٤٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

37 - قال ابن القيم: (دواء الرياء بـ (إياك نعبد)، ودواء الكبرياء بـ (إياك  نستعين)، ودواء الضلال بـ(اهدنا الصراط المستقيم)؛ فإذا عوفي المؤمن من مرض  الرياء، ومن مرض الكبرياء، ومن مرض الضلال عوفي من أمراضه وأسقامه، وكان  من المنعم عليهم... ولا يتأتى هذا الانتفاع إلا لمن تدبر). [مدراج  السالكين: (1/78)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

38 - قال ابن القيم: عن خواتيم البقرة: (ثم ختم السورة بهذه الخاتمة العظيمة التى هى من كنز تحت عرشه، والشيطان يفر من البيت الذى تقرأُ فيه، وفيها من العلوم والمعارف، وقواعد الإسلام، وأصول الإيمان، ومقامات الإحسان؛ ما يستدعى بيانه كتابًا مفردًا). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 379)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

39 - قَالَ الحَسَنُ البصري في قوله تعالى: {هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ} [الفرقان: 74]
 (فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّه،ِ وَمَا شَيْءٌ أَقَرَّ لِعَيْنِ المُؤْمِنِ مِنْ  أَنْ يَرَى حَبِيبَهُ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ). [البخاري تعليقًا، ووصله ابن حجر في التغليق: (4/ 271)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

40 - قال ابن تيمية: (كلما قوي طمع العبد في فضل الله ورحمته ورجائه؛ لقضاء  حاجته ودفع ضرورته؛ قويت عبوديته له وحياه مما سواه؛ فكما أن طمعه في  المخلوق يوجب عبوديته له، فيأسه منه يوجب غنى قلبه). [العبودية: (٦٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

41 - قال الحسن البصري في قوله تعالى: (ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين).
 (‏وأي شيء أقرَّ لعين المؤمن؛ من أن يرى زوجته، وولده؛ يطيعون الله عز وجل ذكره). [النفقة على العيال، لابن أبي الدنيا: (٤٣٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

42 - قال ابن القيم: (ومنهم من يلهيه التكاثر بالجاه، أو بالعلم؛ فيجمعه تكاثرا،  وتفاخرا، وهذا أسوأ حالًا عند الله ممن يكاثر بالمال، والجاه؛ فإنه جعل  أسباب الآخرة للدنيا، وصاحب المال، والجاه استعمل أسباب الدنيا لها وكاثر  بأسبابها). [عدة الصابرين: (صـ 171)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

43 - قال ابن باز: (يجب أن تحرص على نشر العلم بكل نشاط وقوة، وألا يكون أهل  الباطل أنشط في باطلهم، وأن تحرص على نفع المسلمين في دينهم ودنياهم).  [مجموع الفتاوى: ( 67/6 )].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

44 - قال ابن تيمية: (‏النور الذي يكون للمؤمن في الدنيا على حسن عمله واعتقاده  يظهر في الآخرة، كما قال تعالى: {نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم} .[مجموع  الفتاوى: (٢٨٥/١٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

45 - قال ابن رجب: (‏ومن كثرت ذنوبه وسيئاته حتى فاتت العدَّ والإحصاء ،  فليستغفر الله مما عَلِم الله ، فإن الله قد علم كل شيء وأحصاه). [جامع  العلوم: (صـ ٧٤٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

46 - قال بعض السلف: (القلوب آنية الله في أرضه، فأحبها إليه أرقها وأصلبها وأصفاها). [اجتماع الجيوش: (١/ ١٣)].
  قلت: بشير إلى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن لله آنية من أهل الأرض،  وآنية ربكم قلوب عباده الصالحين، وأحبها إليه ألينها وأرقها).  أخرجه الطبرانى فى الشاميين (840). قال العجلونى: (2/256): (فيه بقية بن الوليد يدلس لكنه صرح بالتحديث). وحسنه الألباني في الصحيحة: (1691).



قال  المناوي: (فإن القلب إذا لَانَ ورقّ وانجلى صار كالمرآة الصقيلة، فإذا  أشرقَت عليه أنوار الملكوت أضاء الصّدر وامتلأ من شعاعه، فأبصرتْ عينُ  الفؤادِ باطنَ أمر الله في خلقه، فيؤديه ذلك إلى ملاحظة نور الله تعالى،  فإذا لَاحظه فذلك قلبٌ استكمل الزينة والبهاء بما رُزِقَ من الصفاء، فصار  محلَّ نظر الله من بين خلقه؛ فكلما نظر إلى قلبه زاده به فرحًا وله حُبا  وعِزًّا، واكتنفه بالرحمة، وأراحه من الزَّحْمة، وملأه من أنوار العلوم).  [فيض القدير: (2 / 629)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

47 - قال ابن تيميّة: (من كمال أدب الصّلاة: أن يقف العبد بين يدي ربّه مطرقا  خافضا طرفه إلى الأرض، ولا يرفع بصره إلى فوق). [مدارج السالكين: (2/ 385)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

48 - قال  أحمد بن عاصم الأنطاكي: (إذا طَلَبْتَ صَلَاحَ قَلْبِكَ؛ فَاسْتعِنْ  عَلَيْه بِحِفْظِ لِسَانِكَ). [سير السلف الصالحين: (١٠٧٣/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

49 - قال ابن القيم: (إن  عادتنا في مسائل الدين كلها دِقها وجلها، أن نقول بموجَبها، ولا نضرب  بعضها ببعض، ولا نتعصب لطائفة على طائفة، بل نوافق كل طائفة على ما معها من  الحق، ونخالفها فيما معها من خلاف الحق، لا نستثني من ذلك طائفة ولا  مقالة، ونرجو من الله أن نحيا على ذلك ونموت عليه ونلقى الله به ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 393)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

50 - قال ابن تيمية: (إنَّ السلف كانوا يختلفون في المسائل الفرعية، مع بقاء  الأُلْفَة والعصمة وصلاح ذات البين). [الفتاوى الكبرى: (٦/ ٩٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

51 - قال ابن الجوزي: (وكم مَنْ غَضِبَ، فقتل، وضرب، ثم لما سكن غضبه؛ بقي طول دهره في الحزن والبكاء والندم! والغالب في القاتل أنه يقتل، فتفوته الدنيا والآخرة). [صيد الخاطر: (صـ 385)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

52 - قال ابن تيمية: (وقد قال الناس: أكثر ما يفسد الدنيا: نصف متكلم، ونصف متفقه، ونصف متطبب، ونصف نحوي، هذا يفسد الأديان، وهذا يفسد البلدان، وهذا يفسد الأبدان، وهذا يفسد اللسان). [الحموية: (صـ 554)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

53 - قال ابن تيمية: (النقل نوعان: أحدهما: أن ينقل ما سمع أو رأى. والثاني: ما ينقل باجتهاد واستنباط، وقول القائل: مذهب فلان كذا، أو مذهب أهل السنة كذا؛ قد يكون نسبه إليه لاعتقاده أن هذا مقتضى أصوله وإن لم يكن فلان قال ذلك؛ ومثل هذا يدخله الخطأ كثيرًا. ألا ترى أن كثيرًا من المصنفين يقولون: مذهب الشافعي أو غيره كذا، ويكون منصوصه بخلافه؟ وعذرهم في ذلك: أنهم رأوا أن أصوله تقتضي ذلك القول، فنسبوه إلى مذهبه من جهة الاستنباط لا من جهة النص؟). [مجموع الفتاوى: (11/ 137)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

54 - قال ابن تيمية: (إذا دار الأمر بين أن يُنسب إلى أهل السنة مذهب باطل، أو يُنسب الناقل عنهم إلى تصرفه في النقل؛ كان نسبة الناقل إلى التصرف أولى من نسبة الباطل إلى طائفة أهل الحق). [مجموع الفتاوى: (11/ 139)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

55 - قال ابن تيمية: (المعاني الدقيقة تحتاج إلى إصغاء واستماع وتدبر، وذلك أن الماهيتين إذا كان بينهما قدر مشترك وقدر مميَّز، واللفظ يطلق على كل منهما، فقد يطلق عليهما باعتبار ما به تمتاز كل ماهية عن الأخرى فيكون مشتركًا الاشتراك اللفظي، وقد يكون مطلقًا باعتبار القدر المشترك بين الماهيتين؛ فيكون لفظًا متواطئًا). [مجموع الفتاوى: 11/ 141 - 142)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

56 - قال ابن القيم: (إنما تحصل الهموم والغموم والأحزان من جهتين: 
 أحدهما: الرغبة في الدنيا والحرص عليها. 
 والثاني: التقصير في أعمال البر والطاعة). [عدة الصابرين: (صـ 256)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

57 - قال الشوكاني: (المَولِد لَم أجِدُ إلَى الآنَ دَلِيلًا يَدُلُّ عَلَى  ثُبُوتِهِ مِنَ كِتَابٍ ، ولا سُنَّةٍ، ولا إجمَاعٍ، ولا قِيَاسٍ، ولا  استِدلالٍ، بَل أجمَعَ المُسلِمُونَ؛ أنَّهُ لَم يُوجَد فِي عَصرِ خَيرِ  القُرُونِ، ولا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُم ، ولا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُم).  [الفَتحُ الرَّبَّانِيُّ: (٢ / ١٠٨٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

58 - قال ياقوت الحموي: (وأنا، فقد اعترفتُ بقُصُوري فيما  اعتمدتُ عن الغايةِ، وتقصيري عن الإنتهاءِ إلى النّهاية، فأسألُ النّاظرَ  فيه ألا يعتَمِدَ العَنَتَ، ولا يقصِدَ قصْدَ من إذا رأى حسَناً ستَرَه  وعيباً أظهَرَهُ، وليتأمّلْه بعين الإنصاف، لا الإنحراف، فمنْ طلبَ عيباً  وجَدّ وَجَدَ، ومن افتقدَ زَلَلَ أخيه بعَيْنِ الرِّضا فقدْ فقدَ، فرَحِمَ  اللهُ امرَأً قهرَ هواهُ، وأطاعَ الإنصافَ ونواه، وعذرنا في خطأٍ إن كان  منّا، وزلَلٍ إن صدَرَ عنّا، فالكمالُ مُحالٌ لغيْرِ ذي الجلالِ،  فالمرءُ غيرُ معصوم، والنّسيانُ في الإنسان غيرُ مَعدومٍ، وإن عجزَ عن  الإعتذارِ عنّا والتصويبِ، فقد علِمَ أنّ كُلّ مُجتَهدٍ مصيبٌ ، فإنّا وإن  أخطأنا في مواضعَ يسيرَةٍ ، فقد أصبنا في مواطنَ كثيرَةٍ، فما عَلِمْنا في  من تقدّمنا وأمّنَا من الأئمّةِ القُدماء، إلاّ وقد نُظِمَ في سِلْكِ أهلِ  الزّلَلِ، وأخِذَ عليه شيءٌ منَ الخطَلِ، وهُمُ هُمُ ، فكيفَ بنا مع قصورنا  واقتِصارنا، وصرفِ جُلّ زماننا في نهمةِ الدّنيا وطلبِ المعاشِ، وتنميقِ  الرِّياشِ، الذي مُرادُنا منه صيانةُ العِرضِ، وبقاءُ ماءِ الوجهِ لدى  الْعَرْضِ). [معجم الأدباء: (1/ 11)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

59 - ذكر الذهبي في طوايا كلامه عن مناظرات شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وما لقاه من  نصب وأذى من مخالفيه، وسبب النجاة، فقال: (وكم من نوبة قد رموه عن قوس  واحدة؛ فينجيه الله؛ فإنه دائم الابتهال، كثير الاستعانة، قوي التوكل، ثابت  الجأش، له أوراد وأذكار يدمنها بكيفية وجمعية). [الانتصار في ذكر قامع  المبتدعين، وأخر المجتهدين، تقي الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن تيمية: (صـ ١٧٨)،  لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

60 - قال ابن القيم: (أفهام الصحابة فوق أفهام جميع الأمة، وعلمهم بمقاصد نبيهم ﷺ  وقواعد دينه وشرعه؛ أتمّ من علم كل من جاء بعدهم). [الطرق الحكمية: (٣٢٤/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

61 - قال ابن القيم فى تفسير  قول الله ﷻ : ﴿ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم﴾ عجبًا  والله؛ سُئلوا وحوسبوا وهم صـادقين، فكـيف بالله بالكاذبين !). [إغاثة  اللهفان: (١ /٨٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

62 - حكى ابن جرير وجوهًا أربع في تفسير  قول الله ﷻ :﴿ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم﴾، منها: (ليسأل الأفواه الصادقة عن القلوب المخلصة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

63 - دار بين ابن تيمية وابن المُرَحَّل مناظرة في الفرق بين الحمد والشكر، نرجو الاطلاع عليها في مجموع الفتاوى: (11 / 135 - 155).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

64 - لابن تيمية رسالة له ذكرها ابن عبد الهادي في كتابه: [الانتصار: (صـ 180)]:
فيها ذكر رحمه الله المقارنة بين غزوة أحد وبين هجوم التتار، والسبب في الهزيمة وربط الأسباب وتقسيم الناس في الحالين.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

65 - قال الدكتور عبد الله دراز: (أن كل شبهة تقام في وجه الحق الواضح سيحيلها الحق حجة لنفسه يضمها إلى حججه وبيناته). [النبأ العظيم: (صـ 66)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

66 - قال ابن تيمية: (فعامة الناس إذا أسلموا بعد كفر، أو ولدوا على الإسلام والتزموا شرائعه، وكانوا من أهل الطاعة لله ورسوله، فهم مسلمون ومعهم إيمان مجمل، ولكن دخول حقيقة الإيمان إلى قلوبهم إنما يحصل شيئًا فشيئًا إن أعطاهم الله ذلك، وإلا فكثير من الناس لا يصلون لا إلى اليقين ولا إلى الجهاد، ولو شُكِّكوا لشَكُّوا، ولو أمروا بالجهاد لما جاهدوا، وليسوا كُفَّارًا ولا منافقين، بل ليس عندهم من علم القلب ومعرفته ويقينه ما يدرأ الرَّيْبَ، ولا عندهم من قوة الحب لله ولرسوله ما يقدمونه على الأهل والمال، وهؤلاء إن عوفوا من المحنة وماتوا دخلوا الجنة، وإن ابتلوا بمن يورد عليهم شبهات توجب ريبهم، فإن لم ينعم الله عليهم بما يزيل الريب، وإلا صاروا مرتابين، وانتقلوا إلى نوع من النفاق). [الإيمان: (صـ 213)، ومجموع الفتاوى: (7/ 271)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

67 - كتاب: (شموع النهار)، لعبد الله بن صالح العجيري، إطلالة على الجدل الديني الإلحادي المعاصر في مسألة الوجود الإلهي.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

68 - قال ابن القيم: (فإن في القلب فاقة لا يسدها شيء سوى الله تعالى أبدًا، وفيه شعث لا يلمه غير الإقبال عليه، وفيه مرض لا يشفيه غير الإخلاص له، وعبادته وحده، فهو دائمًا يضرب على صاحبه حتى يسكن ويطمئن إلى إلهه ومعبوده). [إغاثة اللهفان: (1/ 71)].

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> 61 - قال ابن القيم فى تفسير  قول الله ﷻ : ﴿ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم﴾ عجبًا  والله؛ سُئلوا وحوسبوا وهم صـادقين، فكـيف بالله بالكاذبين !). [إغاثة  اللهفان: (١ /٨٣)].


نفع الله بك أبا البراء.
 نص كلامه رحمه الله ما يلي:
فالأول سؤال عن الإخلاص، والثانى سؤال عن المتابعة، وقال تعالى: {فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمعِينَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يعْمَلُونَ}، وقال تعالى: { فَلَنَسْئَلَنَّ  الّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إلَيْهِمْ وَلَنَسْئَلَنَّ المُرْسَلِينَ فَلَنَقُصَّنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ بِعِلْمٍ وَمَا كُنَّا غَائِبينَ} وقال تعالى: {لِيَسْأَلَ الصَّادِقِينَ عَن صِدْقِهمْ}.
فإذا سئل الصادقون وحوسبوا على صدقهم فما الظن بالكاذبين؟.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نفع الله بك أبا البراء.
>  نص كلامه رحمه الله ما يلي:
> فالأول سؤال عن الإخلاص، والثانى سؤال عن المتابعة، وقال تعالى: {فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمعِينَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يعْمَلُونَ}، وقال تعالى: { فَلَنَسْئَلَنَّ  الّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إلَيْهِمْ وَلَنَسْئَلَنَّ المُرْسَلِينَ فَلَنَقُصَّنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ بِعِلْمٍ وَمَا كُنَّا غَائِبينَ} وقال تعالى: {لِيَسْأَلَ الصَّادِقِينَ عَن صِدْقِهمْ}.
> فإذا سئل الصادقون وحوسبوا على صدقهم فما الظن بالكاذبين؟.


آمين وإياكم شيخنا
جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

69 - والله إن العبد ليرى بركة القرآن ظاهرةً في حياته؛ في انشراح صدره، ولمّ شمله،  وتوفيقه في عمله، وتيسير أموره، وذلك شيء من بركات القرآن في هذه الدنيا، وما  عند الله خيرٌ  وأبقىٰ ...). [قاله الشيخ إبراهيم العجلان].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

70 - ﺧﺎﺻﻢ رجلٌ اﻷﺣﻨﻒََ بن قيس ﻭﻗﺎﻝ: (ﻟﺌِﻦ ﻗﻠﺖَ ﻭاﺣﺪﺓً، ﻟﺘﺴﻤﻌﻦَ ﻋﺸﺮًا)، ﻓﻘﺎﻝ: (ﻟﻜﻨﻚ ﺇﻥ ﻗﻠﺖَ ﻋﺸﺮًا، ﻟﻢ ﺗﺴﻤﻊ ﻭاﺣﺪﺓ). [‏سير أعلام النبلاء: (٩٣/٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

71 - قيل: إن رجلًا قال للأحنف: (بم سدت؟) -وأراد أن يعيبه-، قال الأحنف: (بتركي ما لا يعنيني، كما عناك من أمري ما لا يعنيك).  [‏سير أعلام النبلاء: (٩٣/٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

72 - قال الأصمعي: عن معتمر بن حيان، عن هشام بن عقبة أخي ذي الرمة، قال: شهدت الأحنف بن قيس وقد جاء إلى قوم في دم، فتكلم فيه، وقال: احتكموا.
قالوا: نحتكم ديتين.
قال: ذاك لكم.
 فلما سكتوا، قال: أنا أعطيكم ما سألتم، فاسمعوا: (إن الله قضى بدية واحدة،  وإن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قضى بدية واحدة، وإن العرب تعاطى بينها  دية واحدة، وأنتم اليوم تطالبون، وأخشى أن تكونوا غدا مطلوبين، فلا ترضى  الناس منكم إلا بمثل ما سننتم). 
 قالوا: (ردها إلى دية).  [‏سير أعلام النبلاء: (٩٣/٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

73 - قال ابن القيم: (نواب إبليس في الأرض: هم الذين يُثبطون الناس عن طلب  العلم، والتفقه في الدين، فهؤلاء أضرُّ عليهم من شياطين الجن؛ فإنهم  يَحُولون بين القلوب، وبين هدى الله وطريقه). [مفتاح دار السعادة: (١ /١٦٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

74 - قال ابن تيمية -وهو يصف حال الناس في زمانه وقت غزو التتار-: (وَهَذِه حَال أَقوام لَو دخل عَلَيْهِم هَذَا الْعَدو الْمُنَافِق المجرم، ثمَّ طُلب مِنْهُم مُوَافَقَته على مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ من الْخُرُوج عَن شَرِيعَة الْإِسْلَام -وَتلك فتْنَة عَظِيمَة- لكانوا مَعَه على ذَلِك، كَمَا ساعدهم فِي الْعَام الْمَاضِي أَقوام بأنواع من الْفِتْنَة فِي الدّين وَالدُّنْيَا، مَا بَين ترك وَاجِبَات وَفعل مُحرمَات، إِمَّا فِي حق الله، وَإِمَّا فِي حق الْعباد؛ كَتَرْكِ الصَّلَاة، وَشرب الْخُمُور، وَسَب السّلف، وَسَب جنود الْمُسلمين، والتجسس لَهُم على الْمُسلمين، ودلالتهم على أَمْوَال الْمُسلمين، وحريمهم، وَأخذ أَمْوَال النَّاس، وتعذيبهم، وتقوية دولتهم الملعونة، وإرجاف قُلُوب الْمُسلمين مِنْهُم إِلَى غير ذَلِك من أَنْوَاع الْفِتْنَة). [الانتصار: (صـ 209)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

75 - قال ابن تيمية في قوله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فَإِذا ذهب الْخَوْف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  -حاكيًا حال المنافقين مع المؤمنين-:
(... الشدَّة هُنَا فِي الشَّرّ لَا فِي الْخَيْر كَمَا قَالَ بألسنة حداد (أشحة على الْخَيْر) وَهَذَا السلق بالألسنة الحادة، وَهَذَا يكون بِوُجُوه:
تَارَة يَقُول المُنَافِقُونَ للْمُؤْمِنين: هَذَا الَّذِي جرى علينا بشؤمكم؛ فَإِنَّكُم أَنْتُم الَّذين دعوتم النَّاس إِلَى هَذَا الدّين، وقاتلتم عَلَيْهِ وخالفتموهم، فَإِن هَذَا مقَالَة الْمُنَافِقين للْمُؤْمِنين من الصَّحَابَة.
وَتارَة يَقُولُونَ: أَنْتُم الَّذين أشرتم علينا بالْمقَام هُنَا، والثبات بِهَذَا الثغر إِلَى هَذَا الْوَقْت، وَإِلَّا فَلَو كُنَّا سافرنا قبل هَذَا لما أَصَابَنَا هَذَا.
وَتارَة يَقُولُونَ: أَنْتُم مَعَ قلَّتكم وضعفكم تُرِيدُونَ أَن تكسروا الْعَدوَّ، وَقد غرَّكم دينكُمْ كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِذْ يَقُول المُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذين فِي قُلُوبهم مرضٌ غَرَّ هَؤُلَاءِ دِيِنُهُم وَمن يتوكل على الله فَإِن الله عَزِيز حَكِيم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وَتارَة يَقُولُونَ: أَنْتُم مجانين لَا عقل لكم، تُرِيدُونَ أَن تهلكوا أَنفسكُم وَالنَّاس مَعكُمْ.
وَتارَة يَقُولُونَ: أنواعًا من الْكَلَام المؤذي الشَّديد، وهم مَعَ ذَلِك أشحَّةٌ على الْخَيْر، أَي حِراصٌ على الْغَنِيمَة وَالْمَال الَّذِي قد حصل لكم.
قَالَ قَتَادَة: (إِذا كَانَ وَقت قسْمَة الْغَنِيمَة، بسطوا ألسنتهم فِيكُم، يَقُولُونَ: أعطونا فلستم بِأَحَق بهَا منَّا، فأما عِنْد الْبَأْس فأجبنُ قوم، وأخذلهم للحق، وَأما عِنْد الْغَنِيمَة فأشحُّ قوم). [الانتصار: (صـ 212 - 213)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

76 - قال ابن تيمية: (فكل من أعرض عن الطريقة السلفية النبوية الشرعية الإلهية ؛  فإنه لا بد أن يضل، ويتناقض، ويبقى في الجهل المركب أو البسيط). [درء تعارض  العقل والنقل: (5/ 356)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

77 - قال ابن الجوزي: (ألزم نفسك الانتباه عند طلوع الفجر، ولا تتحدث بحديث  الدنيا؛ فقد كان السلف لا يتكلمون في ذلك الوقت بشيء من أمور الدنيا). [صيد  الخاطر: (صـ 507)].

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> آمين وإياكم شيخنا
> جزاك الله خيرًا


آمين، بورك فيك حبيبنا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

78 - قال ابنُ كثير -عن حاتم الطّائي-: (كان جوادًا مُمدَّحًا في  الجاهلية، وكذلك كان ابنه في الإسلام، وكان لحاتم مآثرُ وأمورٌ عجيبة،  وأخبار مُسْتَغْرَبَة في كرمه يطول ذِكرُها، ولكن لم يكن يقصد بها وجه الله  والدار الآخرة، وإنّما كان قصده السُّمعة والذِّكر). [البداية والنهاية: (2/ 407)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

79 - قال الإمام أبو حنيفة: (ما جاء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلى الرأس والعين). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6 /401)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

80 - قال ابن تيمية: (فَلَمَّا ثَبَّتَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ صَرَفَ الْعَدُوَّ؛ جَزَاءً مِنْهُ، وَبَيَانًا أَنَّ النِّيَّةَ الْخَالِصَةَ، وَالْهِمَّةَ الصَّادِقَةَ يَنْصُرُ اللَّهُ بِهَا، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَقَعْ الْفِعْلُ، وَإِنْ تَبَاعَدَتْ الدِّيَارُ). [مجموع الفتاوى: (28/ 463)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

81 - قال البزار سراج الدين: عمر بن علي: (ت 749)، عن ابن تيمية وهو يصف عبادته: (وَكَانَ إذا أحرم بِالصَّلَاةِ تكَاد تتخلع الْقُلُوب؛ لهيبة إتيانه بتكبيرة الإحرام). [الأعلام العلية في مناقب ابن تيمية: (صـ 36)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

82 - قال الهيثمُ بنُ جميل: قلتُ لمالكٍ: يا أبا عبدِ اللَّهِ الرجلُ يكونُ عالمًا بالسُّنة يُجادِلُ عنها؟ 
 قالَ: (لا؛ ولكن يخبر بالسُّنَّةِ، فإن قُبِلَ منه، وإلا سكت). [جامع العلوم والحكم: (٤٥٧/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

83 - قَالَ حَاتِمٌ الْأَصَمُّ، لَمَّا سُئِلَ فِيمَ السَّلَامَةُ مِنْ  النَّاسِ؟ قَالَ:(أَنْ يَكُونَ شَيْؤُك لَهُمْ مَبْذُولًا، وَتَكُونَ مِنْ  شَيْئِهِمْ آيِسًا). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 39)].

----------


## عمرو السنِّي

اسال الله ان يبارك في جهودك وينفع بك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> اسال الله ان يبارك في جهودك وينفع بك


آمين، وفيك الله بارك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

84 - قال ابن تيمية: (ثم إنه مضطر إلى الله تعالى، فإذا ناجى ربه في السحر  واستغاث به، وقال: (يا حي يا قيوم لا إله إلا أنت برحمتك أستغيث)، أعطاه  الله من المكنة ما لا يعلمه إلا الله). [جامع المسائل: (1/ 444)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

85 - قال ابن تيمية: (فإن الاستدلال بما لا تُعلم صحته لا يجوز بالاتفاق، فإنه قول بلا علم، وهو حرام بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع). [منهاج السنة: (7/ 168)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

86 - يقول علي الطنطاوي في ذكرياته: (2/ 333): (إني لا أريد أن أتألم ولا أن  أؤلم القرّاء، ولكن ما حيلتي وأنا أعرض ما علق بذهني من مراحل قضية فلسطين،  وما فيها إلا الألم؟ كل ما رفضناه بحقّ عدنا نطلبه ممّن لا يعرف الحقّ،  حتى بعد نكسة (أو نكبة) 1967. وسترون في هذه الذكريات أنّا رحلنا سنة 1954  إلى آخر آسيا نشرح للناس مأساة فلسطين، كنا نشكو ما كنا فيه قبل عدوان سنة  1967، فما الذي كان حتى مُسخَت مطالبنا فصار أقصى ما نريده هو «إزالة آثار  العدوان»؟ أي أن نعود إلى ما كان وما كنا نشكو منه! ولن أزيد إيلامكم بسرد  بقية القصة فإنكم تعرفونها).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

87 - يقول علي الطنطاوي في ذكرياته: (2/ 235): (أنا لا أريد ولا أقدر أن أؤرّخ  قضية فلسطين، أنا أدوّن ذكريات لا أكتب تاريخًا. ولكن أقول: إنه ليس في  تاريخ الظلم والعدوان مثل قضية فلسطين، ولا في تاريخ التخاذل والانقسام  وقلة الاهتمام مثل موقفنا من قضية فلسطين، ولا في تاريخ التعاون على الإثم  والعدوان مثل موقف الدول في غرب الأرض وفي شرقها من قضية فلسطين. وما لنا  إلا الله، فهل نعود إليه؟).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 12 - قال النووي: (لو تلاقى رجلان، فسلم كل واحد منهما على صاحبه دفعة واحدة؛ صار  كل واحد مبتدئًا بالسلام لا مجيبًا؛ فيجب على كل واحد جواب صاحبه بعد ذلك  بلا خلاف). [المجموع شرح المهذب: (10/6)].


جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

88 - مصادر تلقي العقيدة:
 قال ابن تيمية: (أما الاعتقاد فلا يؤخذ عني، ولا  عمن هو أكبر مني؛ بل يؤخذ عن الله ورسوله، وما أجمع عليه سلف الأمة، فما  كان في القرآن وجب اعتقاده، وكذلك ما ثبت في الأحاديث الصحيحة؛ مثل البخاري  ومسلم). [الانتصار: (صـ ٢٥١)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

89 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولا بدَّ للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه في دعائه، وذكره،  وصلاته، وتفكره، ومحاسبة نفسه، وإصلاح قلبه، وما يختص به من الأمور).  [مجموع الفتاوى: (١٠/ ٤٢٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

90 -قال ابن الجوزي: (فمن أصلح سريرته؛ فاح عبير فضله، وعبقت القلوب بنشر طيبه،  فالله الله في إصلاح السرائر؛ فإنه ما ينفع مع فسادها صلاح الظاهر). [صيد  الخاطر: (صـ 287)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

91 - قال ابن القيم: (الكسالى أكثر الناس همًّا وغمًّا وحزنًا، ليس لهم فرح ولا  سرور، بخلاف أرباب النشاط والجد في العمل). [روضة المحبين: (١٦٨/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

92 - قال ابن تيمية: (فظهرت بدعة التشيع التي هي مفتاح باب الشرك، ثم لما تمكنت الزنادقة؛ أمروا ببناء المشاهد، وتعطيل المساجد؛ محتجين بأنه لا تصلى الجمعة والجماعة إلا خلف المعصوم، ورووا في إنارة المشاهد وتعظيمها والدعاء عندها من الأكاذيب ما لم أجد مثله فيما وقفت عليه من أكاذيب أهل الكتاب؛ حتى صنف كبيرهم ابن النعمان كتابًا في: (مناسك حج المشاهد)، وكذبوا فيه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأهل بيته أكاذيب بدلوا بها دينه، وغيروا ملته، وابتدعوا الشرك المنافي للتوحيد؛ فصاروا جامعين بين الشرك والكذب). [مجموع الفتاوى: (27 / 161 - 162)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

93 -  قال تعالى: {وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ} 
قال ابن تيمية: (ولما كان الناس عند مقابلة الأذى ثلاثة أقسام: ظالم يأخذ فوق حقه، ومقتصد يأخذ بقدر حقه، ومحسن يعفو ويترك حقه؛ ذكر الأقسام الثلاثة في هذه الآية: فأولها للمقتصدين، ووسطها للسابقين، وآخرها للظالمين). [قاعدة في الصبر: (صـ 96)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وفقكم الله


آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

94 - مفهوم العبادة:
 (إن ما حل بالمسلمين من تأخر حضاري وعلمي وعسكري وسياسي ومادي واقتصادي واجتماعي وفكري وروحي ... لم يكن سببه أنهم مسلمون، ولم يكن سببه حتميات تاريخية ولا أطوارًا اقتصادية؛ إنما الأصيل هو فساد سلوك المسلمين أولًا، ثم فساد تصورهم ثانيًا، وفراغ الإسلام أخيرًا عن محتواه.
فيوم كانت: (وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ)، عبادة؛ لم يجرؤ أحد على احتلال أرض المسلمين واستلاب خيراتهم !
ويوم كان: (طلب العلم فريضة)؛ لم يكن هناك تخلف علمي، بل كانت الأمة المسلمة هي أمة العلم، التي تعلمت أوربا في مدارسها وجامعاتها !
ويوم كانت: (فَامْشُوا فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُوا مِنْ رِزْقِهِ)، عبادة؛ كانت المجتمعات الإسلامية أغنى مجتمعات الأرض !
ويوم كانت: (كلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته)، عبادة، وكان ولي الأمر يستشعر أنه راع ومسؤل عن رعيته، لم يكن الفقراء في المجتمع الإسلامي قضية؛ لأن العلاج الرباني لمشكلة الفقر كان يطبق في المجتمع الإسلامي عبادة لله !
ويوم كانت: ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) ، عبادة، لم تكن للمرأة المسلمة قضية؛ لأن كل الحقوق والضمانات التي أمر الله لها بها كانت تؤدى إليها طاعة لله، وعبادة لله !
ولن يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا بما صلح بها أولها). [مفاهيم ينبغي أن تصحح: (صـ 249)، نقلًا عن: (الانحرافات العقدية والعلمية في القرن الثالث عشر والرابع عشر الهجريين): (1/ 112 - 113)، لعلي بن بخيت الزهراني].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

95 - قال ابن تيمية: (والدين كله داخل في العبادة). [العبودية: (صـ ٢٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

96 - قال ابن القيم: (إن أفضل العبادة: العمل على مرضاة الرب في كل وقت بما هو مقتضى ذلك الوقت ووظيفته). [مدارج السالكين: (1/ 88)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

97 - يقول المنفلوطي في نظراته: (صـ 90): (أيها المحزون:
 إن كنت تعلم أنك قد  أخذت على الدهر عهدًا أن يكون لك كما تريد في جميع شؤونك وأطوارك وألا  يعطيك ولا يمنعك إلا كما تحب وتشتهي فجدير بك أن تطلق لنفسك في سبيل الحزن  عنانها كلما فاتك مأرب، أو استعصى عليك مطلب، وإن كنت تعلم أخلاق الأيام في  أخذها وردها، وعطائها ومنعها، وأنها لا تنام عن منحة تمنحها حتى تكر عليها  راجعة فتستردها، وأن هذه سنتها وتلك خَلتها في جميع أبناء آدم سواء في ذلك  ساكن القصر وساكن الكوخ، ومن يطأ بنعله هام الجوزاء، ومن ينام على بساط  الغبراء، فخفِّض من حزنك، وكفكف من دمعك، فما أنت بأول غرض أصابه سهم  الزمان، وما مصابك بالبدعة الطريفة في جريدة المصائب والأحزان).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

98 - قال ابن القيم: (إذا ابتلى الله عبده بشيء من أَنواع البلايا والمحن؛ فإن رَدَّهُ ذلك الابتلاء والمحن إلى ربه، وجمعه عليه، وطرحه ببابه؛ فهو علامة سعادته وإرادة الخير به، والشدة بتراء لا دوام لها وإن طالت، فتقلع عنه حين تقلع وقد عوض منها أجلّ عوض وأفضله، وهو رجوعه إلى الله بعد أن كان شاردًا عنه، وإقباله عليه بعد أن كان نائبًا عنه وانطراحه على بابه بعد أن كان معرضًا، وللوقوف على أبواب غيره متعرضًا). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 163)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

99 - قال ابن تيمية: (وَلِهَذَا تَنَازَعَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي تَكْفِيرِ مَنْ يَتْرُكُ شَيْئًا مِنْ هَذِهِ: (الْفَرَائِضِ الْأَرْبَعِ)، بَعْدَ الْإِقْرَارِ بِوُجُوبِهَا؛ فَأَمَّا ( الشَّهَادَتَانِ ) إذَا لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ بِهِمَا مَعَ الْقُدْرَةِ؛ فَهُوَ كَافِرٌ بِاتِّفَاقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ بَاطِنًا وَظَاهِرًا عِنْدَ سَلَفِ الْأُمَّةِ وَأَئِمَّتِهَا وَجَمَاهِيرِ عُلَمَائِهَا، وَذَهَبَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ الْمُرْجِئَةِ وَهُمْ جهمية الْمُرْجِئَةِ: كَجَهْمِ وَالصَّالِحِيَّ وَأَتْبَاعِهِمَ  ا إلَى أَنَّهُ إذَا كَانَ مُصَدِّقًا بِقَلْبِهِ كَانَ كَافِرًا فِي الظَّاهِرِ دُونَ الْبَاطِنِ، وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ التَّنْبِيهُ عَلَى أَصْلِ هَذَا الْقَوْلِ، وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ مُبْتَدَعٌ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ لَمْ يَقُلْهُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ الْأَئِمَّةِ، وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ أَنَّ الْإِيمَانَ الْبَاطِنَ يَسْتَلْزِمُ الْإِقْرَارَ الظَّاهِرَ بَلْ وَغَيْرَهُ، وَأَنَّ وُجُودَ الْإِيمَانِ الْبَاطِنِ تَصْدِيقًا وَحُبًّا وَانْقِيَادًا بِدُونِ الْإِقْرَارِ الظَّاهِرِ مُمْتَنِعٌ). [الإيمان الأوسط: (صـ 154)، ومجموع الفتاوى: (7/ 609)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

100 - قال سفر الحوالي: (وهنا لا بد من بيان حقيقة مهمة كان لها أثرها البالغ في منهج البحث: وهي أن الإرجاء لم يكن في الأصل دعوة واعية مقصودة لترك العمل والتفلت من الطاعات، وإنما كان تفسيرًا ضالاً لحقيقة الإيمان أنتجته أسباب تاريخية شرحناها في موضعها.
ولكن الأمة وهي تتراخى عن العمل بالتدريج وتنفلت من الواجبات وتنحدر عن قمة الامتثال رويدًا رويدًا فكانت تجد في الإرجاء تفسيرًا مريحًا يبرر لها تراخيها وتفريطها -وهذه حقيقة نفسية معروفة- فكل ما انحسر عنه العمل واقعيًا ستره ثوب الإرجاء الواسع نظريًا). [ظاهرة الإرجاء: (صـ 10)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

101 - قال ابن تيمية: (وهذه الشبهة -أي عدم التعدد والتبعيض في الإيمان- التي أوقعتهم مع علم كثير منهم وعبادته وحسن إسلامه وإيمانه؛ ولهذا دخل في إرجاء الفقهاء جماعة هم عند الأمة أهل علم ودين؛ ولهذا لم يكفر أحد من السلف أحدًا من مرجئة الفقهاء بل جعلوا هذا من بدع الأقوال والأفعال، لا من بدع العقائد، فإن كثيرًا من النزاع فيها لفظي، لكن اللفظ المطابق للكتاب والسنة هو الصواب، فليس لأحد أن يقول بخلاف قول الله ورسوله، لا سيما وقد صار ذلك ذريعة إلى بدع أهل الكلام من أهل الإرجاء وغيرهم وإلى ظهور الفسق، فصار ذلك الخطأ اليسير في اللفظ سببًا لخطأ عظيم في العقائد والأعمال، فلهذا عظم القول في ذم الإرجاء). [الإيمان: (صـ 309)، ومجموع الفتاوى: (7/ 394)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

102 - قال بعض البلغاء: (من أمضى يومه في غير حق قضاه، أو فرض أداه، أو مجد أَثَلَه، أو حمدٍ حصَّله، أو خيرٍ أسَّسه، أو علم اقتبسه؛ فقد عقَّ يومه، وظلم نفسه).
أَثَلَه: يعني قواه ودعمه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

103 - قال ابن رجب: (ولم يزلْ علماءُ السلفِ يلبسونَ الثيابَ الحسنةَ، ولا يعدونَ ذلك كِبرًا). [فتح الباري: (٤٢٣/٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

104 - قال ابن القيم: (السرُّ في استجابة دعوة  الثلاثة: المظلوم، والمسافر، والصائم؛  للكَسْرة التي في قلب كُلِّ واحدٍ منهم؛ فإن غربة المسافر وكسرته مما يجده العبد في نفسه، وكذلك الصوم فإنه يكسر سورة النفس السبعية الحيوانية ويذلها). [ مدارج السالكين: (١/ ٣٠٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

105: قال ابن القيم ناصحًا الموسوسين: (ثم ليعلم أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ما كان فيهم موسوس، ولو كان الوسوسة فضيلة لما ادخرها الله عن رسوله  وصحابته، وهم خير الخلق وأفضلهم، ولو أدرك رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه  وسلم الموسوسين لمقتهم، ولو أدركهم عمر رضى الله تعالى عنه لضربهم وأدبهم،  ولو أدركهم الصحابة لبدعوهم). [إغاثة اللهفان: (1/ 136)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

106 - يقول أحد المستشرقين في كتابه: (الشرق الأدنى: مجتمعه، وثقافته): (إننا في  كل بلد إسلامي دخلناه، نبشنا الأرض لنستخرج حضارات ما قبل الإسلام، ولسنا  نطمع بطبيعة الحال أن يرتد المسلم إلى عقائد ما قبل الإسلام، ولكن يكفينا  تذبذب ولائه بين الإسلام، وبين تلك الحضارات ...).  [انظر واقعنا المعاصر:  (صـ ٢٠٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

107 - ذكر الجبرتي أن محمد علي كان يبيع الغلال والحبوب للإنجليز وغيرهم من  الفرنج؛ حتى شحت الغلال وغلت الأسعار، وخلت الأسواق منها، وأحدث مكوسا  جديدة، وفرض ضرائب باهظة؛ حتى ارتفعت الأسعار بشكل عظيم، وزاد ثمن كثير من  البضائع إلى عشرة أضعاف ثمنها.
 فذكر أن الثوب الذي قيمته مائتي نصف  فضة؛ أصبح بألفي فضة، والنعل الذي كان يباع بستين نصفا؛ صار يباع بأربعمائة  نصف، والذراع الواحد من الجوخ كان يباع بمائة نصف فضة؛ فبلغ ثمنه ألف نصف  فضة، هذا سعر الدولة غير ربح البائع وطمع التجار، كما يقول الجبرتي، وهو  كان معاصرا لفترة حكم محمد علي، ومات بعد توليه الحكم بستة عشر سنة. [انظر  عجائب الآثار: (٣/ ٣٤٢ _ ٣٦٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

108 - قال  ابن تيمية: (وأما الخلفاء والصحابة؛ فكل خير فيه المسلمون إلى يوم القيامة من الإيمان،  والإسلام، والقرآن، والعلم، والمعارف، والعبادات، ودخول الجنة، والنجاة من النار ، وانتصارهم على الكفار، وعلو كلمة الله؛ فإنما هو ببركة ما فعله الصحابة الذين  بلغوا الدين، وجاهدوا في سبيل الله، وكل مؤمن آمن بالله؛ فللصحابة رضي الله  عنهم عليه فضل إلى يوم القيامة، وكل خير فيه الشيعة وغيرهم فهو ببركة  الصحابة، وخير الصحابة تبع لخير الخلفاء الراشدين فهم كانوا أقوم بكل خير  في الدين، والدنيا من سائر الصحابة، فكيف يكون هؤلاء منبع الشر، ويكون أولئك  الرافضة منبع الخير، ومعلوم أن الرافضي يوالي أولئك الرافضة، ويعادي الصحابة،  فهل هذا إلا من شر من أعمى الله بصيرته؛ فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى  القلوب التي في الصدور). [منهاج السنة النبوية: (6 / 254)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> وكل خير فيه الشيعة وغيرهم فهو ببركة  الصحابة،



هل يعني قوله:"كل خير فيه الشيعة" أي دخولهم في الإسلام إنما بفضل الله تعالى ثم جهاد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في نشر الإسلام؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> هل يعني قوله:"كل خير فيه الشيعة" أي دخولهم في الإسلام إنما بفضل الله تعالى ثم جهاد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم في نشر الإسلام؟


نعم، هو كذلك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

109 - قال ابن القيم: (فقلوب أهل البدع، والمعرضين عن القرآن، وأهل الغفلة عن الله، وأهل المعاصي؛ في جحيم قبل الجحيم الأكبر، وقلوب الأبرار؛ في نعيم قبل النعيم الأكبر). [مدارج السالكين: (1/ 423)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

110 - قال ابن القيم: (والأبرار في النعيم وإن اشتد بهم العيش، وضاقت عليهم الدنيا، والفجار في جحيم وإن اتسعت عليهم الدنيا). [الجواب الكافي: (صـ 197)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

111 - قال عبد الرزاق: (ما انشرح صدري قط أن أفضل عليًا على أبي بكر وعمر، فرحمهما الله، ورحم عثمان وعليًا، من لم يحبهم، فما هو بمؤمن، أوثق عملي حبي إياهم). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (9/ 573 - 574)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

112 - قال بشر بن الحارث: (أوثق عملي في نفسي؛ حب أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم). [حلية الأولياء: (8/ 338)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

113 - عن عثمان بن عطاء، عن أبيه قال: (إن أوثق عملي في نفسي؛ نشري العلم). [حلية الأولياء: (5/ 199)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

114 - قال يونس بن عبد الله بن مغيث: سمعت أبي يقول: (أوْثَقُ عملي في نفسي؛ سلامةُ صَدْري: أنّي آوي إلى فراشي ولا يأوي صدري غائلة لمسلم). [تاريخ الإسلام : (8/ 45)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

115 - ذكر ابن تيمية أن في إحدى المناظرات التي دارت بينه وبين خصومه بشأن  العقيدة الواسطية: (قال لي بعض الأكابر من الحنفية - وقد اجتمع بي - لو قلت  هذا مذهب أحمد وثبت على ذلك لانقطع النزاع.
 ومقصوده أنه يحصل دفع الخصوم عنك بأنه مذهب متبوع ويستريح المنتصر والمنازع من إظهار الموافقة. 
 فقلت -القائل ابن تيمية-: (لا والله؛ ليس لأحمد بن حنبل في هذا اختصاص،  وإنما هذا اعتقاد سلف الأمة، وأئمة أهل الحديث؛ -وقلت أيضًا- هذا اعتقاد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل لفظ ذكرته فأنا أذكر به آية أو حديثًا أو  إجماعًا سلفيًا، وأذكر من ينقل الإجماع عن السلف من جميع طوائف المسلمين  والفقهاء الأربعة) [مجموع الفتاوى: (3/ 189)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

116 - أبرز ‏أسماء الصداق قد جُمعت في بيت: 
 صَــــدَاقٌ وَمَهْــــرٌ نِحْلَـــةٌ وَفَرِيضَـــةٌ ... حِبَــــاءٌ وَأَجْـــرٌ ثُـــمَّ عُقْـــرٌ عَلَائِـــقُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

117 - تكرر ‏الأمر بالتقوى في سورة الطلاق بعدة أساليب؛ لأن النفوس عند الخلافات  الزوجية تضيق وتتشوق للتشفي والانتقام من الطرف الآخر، فمن أراد أن يطلق  فعليه أن يتقي الله في طلاقه. [قاله الشيخ سعد الخثلان: عبر قناته على التيليجرام].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

118 - قال الشيخ البراك: (أهل التفويض الباطل  لا يثبتون الصفات، بل يفوضون معاني  النصوص، ويقولون: هذه النصوص لا يُفهم منها شيء، وهذا باطل؛ والصواب أن  تفهم على وجهها الذي جاءت به، ولا تصرف عنه بلا دليل ولا حجة؛ كما هي طريقة  الخلف  المنحرف). [إرشاد العباد إلى معاني لمعة الاعتقاد: (صـ ٢٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

119 - حلم ابن تيمية وعفوه عمن ظلمه:
ذكر ابن عبد الهادي أن السلطان الناصر لما اجتمع بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وأخرج له فتاوى لبعض خصومه لقتله، واستفتاه في قتل بعضهم، أنه قال: (ففهمت مقصوده وأن عنده حنقًا شديدًا عليهم لما خلعوه وبايعوا الملك المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير؛ فشرعت في مدحهم والثناء عليهم وشكرهم، وأن هؤلاء لو ذهبوا؛ لم تجد مثلهم في دولتك، أما أنا فهم في حِلٍ من حقي ومن جهتي، وسِكَّنْتُ ما عنده عليهم.
قال: فكان القاضي زيد الدين ابن مخلوف -قاضي المالكية- يقول بعد ذلك: (ما رأينا أتقى من ابن تيمية لم نبق ممكنًا في السعي فيه ولما قدر علينا عفا عنا). [الانتصار: (صـ 314)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

120 -قال ابن تيمية: (والحق دائمًا في انتصار وعلو وازدياد، والباطل في انخفاض وسَفاَل ونَفَاد). [الانتصار: (صـ 315)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

121 _ ساق الماوردي قصة حدثت معه تدل على عدم العجب بما يحسن المرء قائلًا: (ومما أُنْذِرُكَ به من حالي أنني صنفتُ في البيوع كتابًا  جمعتُ فيه ما استطعت من كتب الناس، وأجهدت فيه نفسي وكددت فيه خاطري، حتى  إذا تهذب، واستكمل، وكدت: أعجب به وتصورت أنني أشد الناس اضطلاعًا بعلمه،  حضرني، وأنا في مجلسي أعرابيان فسألاني عن بيع عقداه في البادية على شروط  تضمنت أربع مسائل لم أعرف لواحدة منهنَّ جوابًا، فأطرقت مفكرًا، وبحالي  وحالهما معتبرًا فقالًا: ما عندك فيما سألناك جواب، وأنت زعيم هذه الجماعة؟  فقلت: لا، فقالا: واهًا لك، وانصرفا، ثم أتيا من يتقدمه في العلم كثير من  أصحابي فسألاه فأجابهما مسرعًا بما أقنعهما، وانصرفا عنه راضيين بجوابه  حامدين لعلمه، فبقيت مرتبكًا، وبحالهما وحالي معتبرًا وإني لعلى ما كنت  عليه من المسائل إلى وقتي، فكان ذلك). [أدب الدنيا والدين: (صـ 75 - 76)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

122 - الانقباض المفاجئ للقلب يزول بالاستغفار والاستبشار.
الانقباض: إما لذنب أو لانعدام أمل: فالاستغفار سبب في غفران الذنوب، والاستبشار سبب في تجديد الأمل. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

123 - يا طالب العلم: (لابد لك من شيخ يصحح لك سقيم الأفهام، ويُبِّن لك مُشْكَل الكلام). [لكاتبه]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

124 - ما سَلِمَ معناه؛ جاز الدعاء به. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو المجد الفراتي

بارك الله فيك.
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: قيدوا العلم بالكتاب.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك.
> قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: قيدوا العلم بالكتاب.


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## هيثم عزت محمود

جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيراً


وجزاك مثله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

125 - قال عماد الدين أبو العباس الواسطي، المعروف بابن شيخ الحزاميين: (ومن براهين المُحق: أن يكون عدلًا في مدحه عدلًا في ذمِّه، لا يحمله الهوى عند وجود المراد على الإفراط في المدح، ولا يحمله الهوى عند تعذر المقصود على نسيان الفضائل والمناقب، وتعديد المساوىء والمثالب.
فالمُحق في حالتي غضبه ورضاه ثابت على مدح من مدحه وأثنى عليه، ثابت على ذم من ثلبه وحط عليه). [رسالة التذكرة والاعتبار في الانتصار للأبرار للواسطي في الثناء على ابن تيمية، نقلًا عن الانتصار: (صـ 338)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

مَنْ تكلم في الدين بغير علم:
126 - قال ابن تيمية: (ومن تكلم في الدين بغير الاجتهاد المسوغ له الكلام وأخطأ فإنه كاذب آثم). [الرد على الإخنائي: (صـ 105)].

 127 - وقال: (ومن تكلم في الدين بلا علم؛ كان كاذبًا، وإن كان لا يتعمد الكذب). [مجموع الفتاوى: (10/ 449)].

 128 - وقال: (والكلام يجب أن يكون بالعلم والقسط، فمن تكلم في الدين بغير علم دخل  في قوله تعالى: {ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم} وفي قوله تعالى: {وأن تقولوا على  الله ما لا تعلمون}). [مجموع الفتاوى: (11/ 441)].

129 - وقال: (ومن نسب  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الباطل خطأ؛ فإنه يُعرَّف، فإن لم ينته عُوقب، ولا يحل لأحد أن يتكلم في الدين بلا علم، ولا يعين من تكلم في الدين بلا علم،  أو أدخل في الدين ما ليس منه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (22/ 240)].

 130 - وقال: (فمن تكلم في الدين بغير ما بعث الله به رسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان متكلمًا بغير علم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (28/ 39)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

131 - قال ابن القيم: (بل ينبغي له -أي المفتي- أن يكون بصيرًا بمكر الناس وخداعهم وأحوالهم، ولا ينبغي له أن يحسن الظن بهم، بل يكون حذرًا فطنًا فقيهًا بأحوال الناس وأمورهم، يوازره فقهه في الشرع، وإن لم يكن كذلك؛ زاغ وأزاغ، وكم من مسألة ظاهرها ظاهر جميل، وباطنها مكر وخداع وظلم؟ فالغر ينظر إلى ظاهرها ويقضي بجوازه، وذو البصيرة ينقد مقصدها وباطنها؛ فالأول يروج عليه زغل المسائل كما يروج على الجاهل بالنقد زغل الدراهم، والثاني يخرج زيفها كما يخرج الناقد زيف النقود). [ إعلام الموقعين: (4/ 176)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

132 - أزهد الناس في العالم أهله وجيرانه:
قال الزبير: كان لمالك ابنة تحفظ  علمه -يعني الموطأ-، وكانت تقف خلف الباب، فإذا غلط القارئ نقرت الباب  فيفطن مالك فيرد عليه، وكان ابنه محمد يجيء -وهو يحدِّث- وعلى يده باشق ونعل  كتب فيه، وقد أرخى سراويله، فيلتفت مالك إلى أصحابه ويقول: (إنما الأدب مع  الله، هذا ابني وهذه ابنتي).
قال الفروي: كنا نجلس عنده -أي الإمام  مالك-، وابنه يدخل ويخرج ولا يجلس، فيُقبِل علينا ويقول: (إنّ ممّا يهوِّن  عليّ أنّ هذا الشأن لا يوَرَّث). [ترتيب المدارك: (1/ 116)، للقاضي عياض].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

133 - قال الأعمش: وكنت آتي شقيق بن  سلمة، وبنو عمِّه يلعبون بالنَّرد والشطرنج، فيقول: (سمعت أسامة بن زيد،  وسمعت عبد الله)، وهم لا يدرون فيم نحن؟. [سير أعلام النبلاء: (6/ 231)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

134 - قال جمال الدين البُتِّي الحنبلي: (فأيُّ حَرَجٍ على مَنْ سُئل عن مسألة فذكر فيها  خلاف الفقهاء ومال فيها إلى بعض أقوال العلماء؟ فإن الأمر لم يزل كذلك على  مَمَرِّ العصور وتعاقب الدهور). [الانتصار: (371)، لابن عبد الهادي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

135 - كان بشر بن الحسن يقال له: (الصفّي)؛ لأنه كان يلزم الصف الأول في مسجد البصرة خمسين سنة. [تهذيب التهذيب: (1 / 447)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

136 - قال الله تعالى: (وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ). [الفرقان:72]
 قال ابن عباس والضحاك: (الزور عيد المشركين). [تفسير ابن أبي حاتم: (15454)، تفسير الألوسي: (10/ 50)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

137 - قال الشافعي: (من أحب أن يفتح الله له قلبه أو ينوره فعليه بترك الكلام فيما لا يعينه،  وترك الذنوب، واجتناب المعاصي، ويكون له فيما بينه وبين الله خبيَّةٌ من  عمل فإنه إذا فعل ذلك فتح الله عليه من العلم ما يشغله عن غيره وإن في  الموت لأكثر الشُّغْل). [مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي: (2/ 171)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

138 - قال سفيانُ بن عُيينة: (أوحَشُ ما يكونُ ابنُ آدمَ في ثلاثة مواطن:
 يومَ وُلِدَ فيخرجُ إلى دارِ هَمٍّ.
 وليلةَ يبيتُ مع الموتى فيُجاورُ جيرانًا لم يَرَ مثلَهم.
 ويومَ يُبعثُ فيَشهدُ مشهدًا لم يَرَ مثله !! 
  قَالَ اللهُ تعالى ليحيى في هذه الثلاثة المواطن:
(وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا)  مريم: ١٥  [الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (٢٧/١٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

139 - قال السعدي: (ينبغي للعبد، كلما فرغ من عبادة، أن يستغفر الله عن التقصير،  ويشكره على التوفيق، لا كمن يرى أنه قد أكمل العبادة، ومنَّ بها على ربه،  وجعلت له محلا ومنزلة رفيعة، فهذا حقيق بالمقت، ورد الفعل، كما أن الأول،  حقيق بالقبول، والتوفيق لأعمال أخر). [تفسير السعدي: (صـ 92)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

140 - قَالَ ابنُ القَيِّم: (ما مَضى لا يُدفعُ بالحُزن؛ بل بالرِّضا والحمدِ،  والصَّبرِ، والإيمانِ بالقدرِ، وقَوْلُ العَبدِ قَدَّرَ اللهُ وما شاءَ  فعَل). [زَاد المَعَاد: (٢/ ٣٢٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

141 -  ‏قال ابن تيمية: (الكذب على الشخص حرام كله سواء كان الرجل مسلمًا، أو  كافرًا، برًا، أو فاجرا؛ لكن الافتراء على المؤمن أشد). [مجموع الفتاوى: 28/  223)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

142 - قال ابن رجب:‏ (وما دام العلم باقيًا في الأرض؛ فالناس في هُدى، ‏وبقاءُ  العلم بقاء حمَلَته، فإذا ذهب حملته ومن يقوم به وقع الناسُ في الضلال). [جامع العلوم والحكم: (2/ 298)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

143 - قال ابن القيم: (من اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُم أَن يَجْعَل كنزه فِي السَّمَاء حَيْثُ لَا يَأْكُلهُ السوس، وَلَا يَنَالهُ السراق، فَلْيفْعَل؛ فَإِن قلب الرجل مَعَ كنزه). [لفوائد: (صـ 148)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

144 - قال ابن القيم: (من عرف الله خافه، ومن لم يعرفه لم يخفه؛ فخشيته تعالى مقرونة بمعرفته، وعلى قدر المعرفة؛ تكون الخشية). [التبيان في أقسام القرآن: (صـ 83)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

145 - قال ابن القيم: (وأكثر الناس يظنون بالله غير الحق ظن السوء فيما يختص بهم وفيما يفعله بغيرهم، ولا يسلم عن ذلك؛ إلا من عرف الله، وعرف أسماءه وصفاته، وعرف موجب حمده وحكمته، فمن قنط من رحمته وأيس من روحه، فقد ظن به ظن السوء). [زاد المعاد: (3/ 206)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

146 - قال ابن القيم: (فإن من عرف الله أحبه ولا بد، ومن أحبه انقشعت عنه سحائب الظلمات، وانكشفت عن قلبه الهموم والغموم والأحزان، وعَمَّرَ قلبه بالسرور والأفراح، وأقبلت إليه وفود التهانى والبشائر من كل جانب، فإنه لا حزن مع الله أبدًا، ولهذا قال تعالى حكاية عن نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لصاحبه أبى بكر: {لا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللهَ مَعَنَا} [التوبة: 40] 
 فدل أنه لا حزن مع الله، وأن من كان الله معه فما له وللحزن؟ وإنما الحزن كل الحزن لمن فاته الله، فمن حصل الله له فعلى أي شيء يحزن؟ ومن فاته الله فبأَي شيء يفرح؟). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 280)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

147 - قال رجل لمحمد بن واسع: أوصني، ‏فقال: (أوصيك أن تكون ملكًا في الدنيا والآخرة)، ‏قال: كيف؟ قال: (ازهد في الدنيا). [‏سير أعلام النبلاء: (١٢٠/٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

148 - وفي القلب رتق لا يسده إلا الأنس بالله. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

149 - قال  المعلمي اليماني: (إن مدار كمال المخلوق على حب الحق وكراهية الباطل، فخلق الله تعالى الناس مفطورين على ذلك، وقدر لهم ما يؤكد تلك الفطرة،  وما يدعوهم إلى خلافها ، ليكون عليهم في اختيار الكمال هو مقتصى الفطرة  مشقة وتعب وعناء، ولهم في خلاف ذلك شهوة وهوى، فمن اختار منهم مقتضى  الفطرة وصبر على ما فيه من المشقة والعناء، وعما في خلافه من الراحة  العاجلة واللذة استحق أن يحمد، ومن آثر الشهوة واتبع الهوى استحق الذم فسقط). [القائد لتصحيح العقائد: (صـ٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

150 - قال ابن مفلح: فصل: (في تحسر الناس على ما فات من الدنيا دون ما حل بالدين). 
(قال في الفنون: من عجيب ما نقدت أحوال الناس كثرة ما ناحوا على خراب الديار وموت الأقارب والأسلاف والتحسر على الأرزاق بذم الزمان وأهله، وذكر نكد العيش فيه.
وقد رأوا من انهدام الإسلام، وتشعث الأديان، وموت السنن، وظهور البدع، وارتكاب المعاصي، وتقضي العمر في الفارغ الذي لا يجدي، فلا أحد منهم ناح على دينه ولا بكى على فارط عمره ولا تأسى على فائت دهره.
ولا أرى لذلك سببًا إلا قلة مبالاتهم بالأديان وعظم الدنيا في عيونهم ضد ما كان عليه السلف الصالح: يرضون بالبلاغ وينوحون على الدين).[الآداب الشَّرعية: (٢٤٠/٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

151 - طالب العلم كالقمر قد يقل نوره أو يختفي؛ لكنه إذا عاد واكتمل أضاء الدنيا بنوره. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

152 - قال الرافعي: (أُفٍّ لهذه الدنيا! يحبها من يخاف عليها، ومتى خاف عليها خاف  منها، فهو يشقى بها ويشقى لها، ومثل هذا لا يكاد يطالع وجه حادثة من حوادث  الدهر إلا خُيَّلَ إليه أن التعاسة قد تركت الناس جميعاً وأقبلت عليه  وحده). [المساكين: (88)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

153 - قال الشوكاني: (والمتعصب وإن كان بصره صحيحًا؛ فبصيرته عمياء، وأذنه عن سماع الحق صماء!). فتح القدير: (88/3).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

154 - قال ابن القيم عن شيخه ابن تيمية: (وعلمَ اللهُ ما رأيتُ أحدًا أطيب عيشًا  منه قطُّ، مع كلِّ ما كان فيه من ضِيق العيش وخلاف الرفاهِيَة والنَّعِيم؛  بل ضدها، ومع ما كان فيه من التهديد  والإرهاق، وهو مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشًا، وأشرحهم صدرًا، وأقواهم قلبًا،  وأسرُّهم نفسًا، تَلُوح نضرةُ النعيم على وجهه، وكُنَّا إذا اشتَدَّ بنا  الخوفُ وساءَتْ مِنَّا الظنون، وضاقَتْ بنا الأرض، أتيناه، فما هو إلا أن  نراه ونسمع كلامه، فيذهب ذلك كله، ويَنقَلِب انشراحًا وقوَّة، ويقينًا  وطمأنينة، فسبحان مَن أشهد عباده جنَّته قبل لقائه، وفتح لهم أبوابها في  دار العمل، فآتاهم من روحها ونسيمها وطيبها ما استفرغ قُواهم لطلبها  والمسابَقة إليها). [الوابل الصيب: (صـ 48)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

155 - أمرّ على المقابر كل حين ... ولا أدري بأيّ الأرض قبري

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

156 - قال الإمام أحمد: (الرّؤيا تسرّ المؤمن ولا تغرّه). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (11/ 227)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

157 - قال الإمام الشاطبي: (وطوبى لمن مات وماتت معه ذنوبه، والويل الطويل لمن  يموت وتبقى ذنوبه مائة سنة ومائتي سنة، يعذب بها في قبره، ويسأل عنها إلى  انقراضها، وقال تعالى: {ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم} أي: نكتب أيضًا ما أخروه من آثار أعمالهم كما نكتب ما قدموه). [الموافقات: (٣٦١/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

158 - قال ابن كثير: (أحسن ما يكون في حكاية الخلاف: أن تستوعب الأقوال في ذلك  المقام، وأن تُنَبِّه على الصحيح منها وتبطل الباطل، وتذكر فائدة الخلاف  وثمرته؛ لئلا يطول النِّزاع والخلاف فيما لا فائدة تحته، فتشتغل به عن  الأهم فالأهم، فأما مَن حكى خلافًا في مسألة ولم يستوعب أقوال الناس فيها  فهو ناقص، إذ قد يكون الصَّواب في الذي تركه، أو يحكي الخلاف ويُطْلِقه ولا  يُنَبِّه على الصحيح من الأقوال فهو ناقص أيضًا، فإن صحح غير الصحيح  عامدًا فقد تَعَمَّد الكَذِبّ، أو جاهلًا فقد أخطأ، وكذلك من نَصَبَ الخلاف  فيما لا فائدة تحته، أو حكى أقوالًا متعددة لفظًا ويرجع حاصلها إلى قولٍ  أو قولين معنى فقد ضَيَّع الزمان، وتَكَثَّر بما ليس بصحيح، فهو كلابِسِ  ثَوْبَيْ زورٍ، والله الموفق للصواب). [تفسير ابن كثير: (1/ 127 - 128)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

159 - قال أبو العالية:
نأتي إلى الدنيا ونحن سواسية ... طفلُ الملوك هنا، كطفل الحاشية
 ونغادر الدنيا ونحن كما تـرى ... متشابهون على قبـــور حافيــــة 
  أعمالنا تُعلي وتَخفض شأننـا ... وحسابُنا بالحـق يـــوم الغاشيــــة 
  حورٌ، وأنهارٌ، قصورٌ عاليـة ... وجهنمٌ تُصلــى، ونـــارٌ حاميـــة
 فاختر لنفسك ما تُحب وتبتغـي ... ما دام يومُـــك والليالــي باقيـــة 
  وغدًا مصيرك لا تراجع بعده ... إما جنان الخلــد وإمـا الهاويــــة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

160 - قال رجلٌ لعامر بن عبد قيس: (ادع لي).
 فقال عامر: (أطعِ الله،َ ثم ادعه؛ يستجب لك). [حلية الأولياء: (٩٣/٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

161 - تزوج ابن حجر امرأة حلبية اسمها: (ليلى)، ولما غادر حلب طلقها بناء على رغبتها، فأنشد:
رحلت وخلّفت الحبيب بداره ... برغمي ولم أجنح إلى غيره ميلاً
  أشاغل نفسي بالحديث تعللاً ..... نهاري وفي ليلي أحن إلى ليلى [الضوء اللامع: (5/ 458)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

162 - قال ابن القيم: (مَن لاحَ له حالُ الآخرة، هانَ عليه فراقُ الدنيا). [الفوائد: (صـ ١١٢)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

163 - ذكر ابن القيم أن الشياطين تحتالُ على ابن  آدم لتوقعَه في واحدٍ من أمور  ستة: ٓالكفر، ثم البدعة، ثم  الكبائر، ثم  الصغائر، ثم الاشتغال بفضول  المباح، ثم  بالفاضل عن الأفضل، فإن أعيتهُم  هذِه الحِيلُ السّت، عمِدوا  إلى حيلة  أُخرى، وهي تسليط أهل الباطل والبدع  عليهم). [مختصرًا من كلام  ابن القيم: انظر إعلام الموقعين: (٥/ ٢٩٤ _ ٢٩٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

164 - قال الفضيل: (والله لئن علم الله منك إخراج الآدميين من قلبك حتى لا يكون  في قلبك مكان لغيره؛ لم تسأله شيئًا إلا أعطاك). [صفة الصفوة: (2 /546)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

165 - قال بعض التابعين: (لو أطعتم الله ما عصاكم). 
يعني: ما منعكم شيئا تطلبونه. 
وكان سفيان يقول: (الدعاء ترك الذنوب). 
يعني: الاشتغال بالطاعة عن المعصية. [تفسير ابن رجب الحنبلي: (2 /50)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

166 - كل ابن أنثى وإن طالت سلامته ... يومًا على آلة حدباء محمول

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

167 - سهر العيون لغير وجهك ضائع ... وبكاؤهنَّ لغير فقدك باطل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

168 - قال ابن السماك: (الدنيا كلها قليل، والذي بقي منها قليل، والذي لك من الباقي قليل، ولم يبق من قليلك إلا قليل). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (330/8)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

169 - إسماعيل بن يحيى المزني الشافعي: (المتوفى ٢٦٤ هجريا)،  كان قوي الحجة، قال  عنه أبو إسحاق الشيرازي: (كان مناظرا محجاجا). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (١٢/  ٤٩٢)].
وقال له الشافعي: (لو ناظرت الشيطان لأفحمته). [طبقات الفقهاء الشافعية: (١٠)].
وفي لفظ: (لو ناظر الشيطان لغلبه). [طبقات الشافعية: (٢٠)].
وقيل: (لو ناظر الشيطان لقطعه). [مناقب الشافعي: (٢/ ٣٥٦)، للبيهقي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

170 - يروى عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه كان يجدب السمر بعد العشاء -أي يعيبه-، ويطوف  بالمسجد بعد العشاء الآخرة، ويقول: (الحقوا برحالكم، لعل الله أن يرزقكم  صلاة في بيوتكم)، وقد كان يضرب على السمر  حينئذ ويقول: (أسمرًا أول الليل، ونومًا آخره، أريحوا كتابكم)، الملائكة  الكاتبين. [انظر: أحكام القرآن لابن العربي: ( 5 / 481)، وفي فتح الباري  لابن رجب: ( 4 /  172)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

171 - بَكَى البَاكُونَ لِلرَّحمــــنِ لَيــــلاً ... وبَاتُوا دَمعُهُم مــــا يَسأَمُونَا
         بِقَاعُ الأَرضِ من شوق إِليهم ... تَحُنُّ متى عَليها يَسجُدونا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

172 - أنت الميزان ... !!!
 فلا يغرك مادح، ولا يضرك قادح.
 قال تعالى: (بَلِ الْإِنسَانُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

173 - قال الزهري: (لو جمع علم عائشة إلى علم جميع النساء؛ لكان علم عائشة أفضل). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (2/ 185)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

174 - قال ابن حزم: (وسيرد الجميع إلى عالم الغيب فيحكم بيننا فيما فيه نختلف وتالله لتطولن  ندامة من لم يجعل حظه من الدين والعلم إلا نصر قول فلان بعينه). [الإحكام  في أصول الأحكام: (4 / 441)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

175 - قال أَبُو حاتم: (العاقل يلزم الرفق في  الأوقات والاعتدال في الحالات؛ لأن الزيادة على المقدار في المبتغى عيب،  كما أن النقصان فيما يجب من المطلب عجز، وما لم يصلحه الرفق لم يصلحه  العنف، ولا دليل أمهر من رفق كما لا ظهير أوثق من العقل، ومن الرفق يكون  الاحتراز، وفي الاحتراز ترجى السلامة، وفي ترك الرفق يكون الخرق، وفي لزوم  الخرق تخاف الهلكة ...). [روضة العقلاء: (صـ 216)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

176 - الفرق بين الحق والصواب:
أن الحق قد يُدْرَكُ بغير طلب،  والصواب لايُدْرَكُ إلا بطلب. [النكت والعيون للماوردي: (128/2)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

177 - الفرق بين الأعجمي والعجمي:
الأعجمي: الذي يمتنع لسانه من العربية ولا يفصح، وإن كان نازلاً بالبادية، والعجمي: منسوب إلى العجم، وإن كان فصيحًا. [أدب الكاتب لابن قتيبة: (صـ ٣٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

178 - الفرق بين الأثر والعلامة:
أثر الشيء يكون بعده، وعلامته تكون قبله، تقول الغيوم والرياح علامات المطر، ومجاري السيول آثار المطر. [الفروق اللغوية للعسكري].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

179 - قال الدكتور الجليند: (والحق  أقول لكم وجدت ابن تيمية أمينًا في ما يأخذ وينقل، منصفًا فيما ينقد ويمحص  بل لقد كانت نقوله أحيانًا تصحح ما تحت يدي من نصوص أخذتها من كتب أصحابها  المخطوط منها والمطبوع وهذا يدل على دقة الرجل وأمانته). [الإمام ابن تيمية وموقفه من قضية التاويل: (صـ 12)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

180 - قال ابن القيم: (مَن علتْ هِمتهُ، وخَشعتْ نَفسهُ؛ اتّصف بِكُل خلقٍ جميل،  وَمن دنت همته، وطغت نَفسه، اتّصف بِكُل خلق رذيل).【 الـفـوائـد: (١٤٤/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

181 - قال ابن القيم: (إذا أراد أن يُعِزَّ عبده ويجبره وينصره: كسره أولاً،  ويكون جبرُه له ونصرُه على مقدار ذُلِّه وانكسارهِ).【 زاد المعاد: (١٩٨/٣) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

182 - قال ابن تيمية: (والعبد كلما كان أذل لله وأعظم افتقارًا إليه وخضوعًا له:  كان أقرب إليه، وأعز له، وأعظم لقدره، فأسعد الخلق: أعظمهم عبودية لله).【  مجموع الفتاوىٰ              (٣٩/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

183 -
وكلّ شديدة نزلــت بقـــــومٍ ... سيأتي بعد شدّتها رخــــاء
 فإنّ الضغط قد يحوي وعاءً ... ويتركه إذا فرغ الوعــــاء
 وما ملىء الإنـاء وســـدّ إلاّ ... ليخرج منه ما امتلاً الإناء

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

184 - قال ابن تيمية: (وأما التفاسير التي في أيدي الناس فأصحها: تفسير محمد بن جرير الطبري؛ فإنه يذكر مقالات السلف بالأسانيد الثابتة، وليس فيه بدعة، ولا ينقل عن المتهمين: كمقاتل بن بكير والكلبي، والتفاسير غير المأثورة بالأسانيد كثيرة: كتفسير عبد الرزاق، وعبد بن حميد، ووكيع، وابن أبي شيبة، وأحمد بن حنبل، وإسحاق بن راهويه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (13/ 385)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

185 - قال الدكتور الجليند: (فالكلمات كالكائنات تسير في سلم التطور الاجتماعي للبيئة التي تعبر بها عن حاجاتها لتستطيع أن تسد مطالب التعبير اللغوي لحاجات مجتمعها قضاياه). [الإمام ابن تيمية وموقفه من قضية التأويل: (صـ 35)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

186 - قال خُلَيد العصري: ‏(المؤمن عزيز وعفيف عن الناس، ‏ذليل وسؤول لربه). [الزهد لأحمد: (۱٣۱٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

187 - تفائل بالخير تجده: 
 ف‏يوسف عليه السلام بِيع رقيقًا؛ فأصبح عزيزًا !!!
 ‏رُب بداية غير مرضية تخفي خلفها رفعة ونهاية مشرقة ...

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

188 - قال الدكتور الجليند: (إذا استقرأنا آيات القرآن التي تتحدث عن الذات الإلهية وصفاتها لم نجد آية واحدة تتحدث عن كيفية هذه الذات وصفاتها، وما حقيقة هذه الصفات؟ وما كنهها؟ بل حين سأل فرعون، موسى: (وما ربُّ العالمين)؟ أي ما كنهه وما حقيقته، قال له موسى: (ربُّ السموات والأرض وما بينهما).
ونحن نعلم أن السؤال بما هو سؤال عن الحقيقة والكنه، وكان جواب موسى -عليه السلام- هو بيان بعض صفات الرب، بأنه رب السموات والأرض وما بينهما.
ولم يستطع موسى أن يبين له كيف هو، وإنما عدل عن جواب: (ما هو)، إلى التعريف به، بذكر صفاته، لأنه لا يعلم كيف هو إلا هو.
من هنا نستطيع القول: بأن كل آية وردت في القرآن تتحدث عن الذات وصفاتها كان هدفها هو إثبات وجود الرب وصفاته، وليس إثبات كيفه، ولا كيف صفاته). [الإمام ابن تيمية، وموقفه من قضية التأويل: (صـ 72)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

189 - قال ابن حجر: ( لما عرف من عادته -أي البخاري- أنه يستعمل الآثار في التراجم لتوضيحها وتكميلها وتعيين أحد الاحتمالات في حديث الباب). [فتح الباري: (2/ 179)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

190 - 
رأيتُ الكــــــــــلا  م يزيـــــنُ الفتــــــــى ... والصَّمتُ خير لمن قد صَمَتْ
 فكم من حروفٍ تجرُّ الحتوفَ ... ومن ناطقٍ ودّ أن لــــو سَكَـــتْ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

191 -
 كونوا جميعـــــــًا يا بَـــــنِيَّ إذا انْبَــــرى … خَطْـــــبٌ ولا تَتَفـــــــرَّ  قوا أفْرادا
 تأْبَى العِصَيُّ إذا اجتمعْن تَكسُّرا … وإذا افْتَرقْنْ تكسَّرتْ آحَادا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

192 -
سنموت حتما عاجلا أم آجـــــــــــلا ... ولسوف نرحل للقبور قوافـــــــــــ  ـلا
 فلقد دنا الموت المخيف بسرعــــــة ...  ليسوقنا نحو الحساب مراحــــــــــل  ا
 شخص يموت على الطريق بحادث ...  والبعض قد يهوي صريعًا عاجــــلا
 وهناك شخص قد يموت مجاهــــدًا ... ليعيش في الأخرى شهيدًا فاضــــــلا
 فاختر لنفسك يا صديقي ميتـــــــــة ...  واحذر بأن تقضي حياتك غافـــــــلا
 فالموت آت يا صديقي فانتبـــــــــه  ... وانهض وتب إن كنت شخصًا عاقلا
 فالله يفرح عند توبــــــــــــ  ــــــــــة ... عبده  فالجأ إليه ولا تكن متجاهــــلا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

193 - قال ابن تيمية: (والناس إذا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان؛ أبغض بعضهم بعضًا، وإن كانوا فعلوه بتراضيهم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (15/ 128)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

194 - قال ابن تيمية: (وإذا اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى، ولازم الاستغفار، والاجتهاد؛ فلا بد أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال). [مجموع الفتاوى: (11/ 390)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

195 - قال ابن القيم: (أن لاسم الحي القيوم تأثيرًا خاصًا في إجابة الدعوات،  وكشف الكربات -إلى أن قال- ولهذا كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا اجتهد في  الدعاء قال: (يا حي يا قيوم). [زاد المعاد: (4/ 189)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

196 - قال ابن تيمية: (الشيعة: غلوا في الأئمة وجعلوهم معصومين يعلمون كل شيء، وأوجبوا الرجوع إليهم في جميع ما جاءت به الرسل، فلا يعرجون لا على القرآن ولا على السنة؛ بل على قول من ظنوه معصومًا، وانتهى الأمر إلى الائتمام بإمام معدوم لا حقيقة له فكانوا أضل من الخوارج، فإن أولئك يرجعون إلى القرآن وهو حق وإن غلطوا فيه، وهؤلاء لا يرجعون إلى شيء بل إلى معدوم لا حقيقة له، ثم إنما يتمسكون بما ينقل لهم عن بعض الموتى فيتمسكون بنقل غير مصدق عن قائل غير معصوم؛ ولهذا كانوا أكذب الطوائف، والخوارج صادقون فحديثهم من أصح الحديث، وحديث الشيعة من أكذب الحديث). [مجموع الفتاوى: (13/ 209)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

197 - 
سألت الدارَ تُخبرنــي ... عن الأحباب ما فعلوا
 فقالت لي: أناخ القومُ ... أيامًا وقــــد رحلـــوا
 فقلتُ: فأين أطلُبهـــم ... وأي منازلٍ نزلـــــوا
 فقالت: بالقبور وقــد ... لقو والله ما فعلــــــوا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

198 - من التوفيق: حفظ الوقت؛ بالدعوة والعلم. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

199 - قال الماوردي: (اعلم أن الكلام ترجمان يعبر عن مستودعات الضمائر، ويخبر بمكنونات السرائر، لا يمكن استرجاع بوادره، ولا يقدر على رد شوارده، فحق على العاقل أن يحترز من زلله بالإمساك عنه أو بالإقلال منه). [أدب الدنيا والدين: (صـ 275)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

200 - قال سالم بن أبي الجعد عن أبي الدرداء-رضي الله عنه- : (حَذَرَ امْرُؤٌ أن  تُبْغِضَهُ قلوبُ المؤمنِين من حيث لا يشعر)، ثم قال: (أتدري ما هذا؟)،  قلت: لا، قال: (العبدُ يخلو بمعاصي الله عز وجل، فَيُلْقِي الله بُغْضَهُ في  قلوب المؤمنين من حيث لَا يَشْعُرُ). [حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم  الأصبهاني: (1 /215)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

201 - قال الزرقاني: (وإنما كان الاستغفار له  تأثير في دفع الهم والضيق؛ لأنه قد اتفق أهل الملل وعقلاء كل أمة أن  المعاصي والفساد يوجبان الهم والغم والحزن وضيق الصدر وأمراض القلب، وإذا  كان هذا تأثير الذنوب والآثام في القلوب فلا دواء لها إلا التوبة  والاستغفار). [شرح المواهب اللدنية: (9/ 422)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

202 - قال الشاطبي: (كلُّ معنىً مستنبط من القرآن غير جارٍ على اللسان  العربي؛ فليس من علوم القرآن في شيء، لا مما يستفاد منه ولا مما يستفاد به). [الموافقات: (3/ 233).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

203 - قال ابن الأثير: (واستَمَرَّتْ الحال إلى زمن أبي عُبيد القاسم بن سلاّم وذلك بعد المائتين، فجمع كتابه المشهور َفي غريب الحديث والآثار الذي صار-وإن كان أخيرًا- أوّلا، لما حواه من الأحاديث والآثار الكثيرة، والمعاني اللطيفة، والفوائد الجمَّة، فصار هو القدوةَ في هذا الشأن فإنه أفْنى فيه عمره وأطاب به ذكره، حتى لقد قال فيما يروى عنه: «إني جَمَعْتُ كتابي هذا في أربعين سنة، وهو كان خُلاصة عمري»). [النهاية: (1/ 6)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

204 - قال ابن هشام الخضراوي: (الحُسن: تمام الخلقة وكمالها واعتدالها، والعرب تقول: الملاحة في الفم، والجمال في الأنف، والحلاوة في العينين، والحُسن في الجبين، وبعض النقلة يقول: الحسن في الشفتين، ومنهم من يقول: في الوجنتين، والرشاقة في القد). [المُفصح المُفهم: (1/ 36)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

205 - قال ابن هشام الخضراوي: (وأسماء مكة: صلاح، والعرش، والقادس، والمقدة، والناسة، والنساسة، والباسة -بالباء- والبيت العتيق، وأم رحم، والخاطمة، والرأس .... إلخ). [المُفصح المُفهم:(1/ 37)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

206 - قال الخطيب البغدادي: (يقال: (سمعت جرس الطير)، إذا سمعت صوت منقاره على شيء يأكله، وسميت النحل: (جوارس)، من هذا؛ لأنها تجرس الشجر، أي: تأكل منه، والجرس: الصوت الخفي، واشتقاق الجرس من الصوت والحس). [الكفاية: (صـ 375)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

207 - قال ابن قدامة: (وإذا عرفت معنى سوء الخاتمة، فاحذر أسبابها، وأعد ما يصلح لها، وإياك والتسويف بالاستعداد، فان العمر قصير، كل نفس من أنفاسك بمنزلة خاتمتك، لأنه يمكن أن تخطف فيه روحك، والإنسان يموت على ما عاش عليه، ويحشر على ما مات عليه.
واعلم: أنه لا يتيسر لك الاستعداد بما يصلح، إلا أن تقنع بما يقيمك، وترفض  طلب الفضول، وسنورد عليك من أخبار الخائفين ما نرجو أن يزيل بعض القساوة  من قلبك، فانك متحقق أن الأنبياء والأولياء كانوا أعقل منك، فتفكر في  اشتداد خوفهم، لعلك تستعد لنفسك). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (صـ 311)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

208 - قال منصور البهوتي الحنبلي: (من أدّى الفرائض، واجتنب المحارم؛ عُدَّ صالحًا عرفًا، فكذا شرعًا). [كشاف القناع: (١٥ /٢٨٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

209 - قال الدكتور محمد يسري إبراهيم: (إصرار كل طالب علم أن يكون له قول في كل نازلة، ورأي في كل معضلة؛ يزري بعقله، وعلمه، وحلمه!).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

210 - قال ابن تيمية: (العبد إنما يعود إلى الذنب لبقايا في نفسه؛ فمتى خرج من  قلبه الشبهة، والشهوة؛ لم يعد إلى الذنب؛ فهذه التوبة النصوح). [جامع  المسائل: (7/ 280)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

211 - قال الحافظ ابن رجب: (‏تعرضوا لنفحات ربكم، ومن أعظم نفحاته مصادفة ساعة  إجابة يسأل العبد فيها الجنة والنجاة من النار؛ فيجاب فيفوز بسعادة الأبد).  [لطائف المعارف: (٣٨٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

212 - قال ابن القيم: (فالسير على طريق الأسماء والصفات، شأنه عجب، وفتحه عجب؛ صاحبه قد سيقت له السعادة، وهو مستلق على فراشه). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 215)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

213 - 
عليك بالحفظ دون الجمع في كتب ... فإن للكتب آفــــــاتٍ تـفرقــهــــا
 المـــــــــاء يغرقهــــــــــ  ـــا والنـــــــــــ  ــــــــار تـُحرقــهـــا ... والفأر يخرقها واللص يسرقـهـا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

214 - قال ابن القيم:  (لو تركت السنن للعمل لتعطلت سنن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ودرست  رسومها، وعفت آثارها، وكم من عمل قد اطرد بخلاف السنة الصريحة على تقادم  الزمان وإلى الآن، وكل وقت تترك سنة ويعمل بخلافها، ويستمر عليها العمل،  فتجد يسيرًا من السنة معمولاً به على نوع تقصير، وخذ بلا حساب ما شاء  الله من سنن قد أهملت وتعطل العمل بها جملة، فلو عمل بها من يعرفها لقال  الناس: تركت السنة، فقد تقرر أن كل عمل خالف السنة الصحيحة لم يقع من  طريق النقل البتة ، وإنما يقع من طريق الاجتهاد، والاجتهاد إذا خالف السنة  كان مردودًا). [إعلام الموقعين: (2 /395)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

215 - نقل ابن مفلح عن ابن عقيل أنه قال: (والعاقل إن خلا بأطفاله خرج بصورة طفل ويهجر الجد في ذلك الوقت). [الآداب الشرعية: (3/ 228)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

216 -
 وإن أفادك إنسان بفائــــــدة ...  من العلوم فلازم شكره أبــدا
 وقل فلان جزاه الله صالحة ... أفادنيها ودعك الكبر والحسدا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

217 - قال ابن تيمية: (وَأَمَّا الرَّافِضِيُّ فَلا يُعَاشِرُ أَحَدا إِلا  اسْتَعْمَلَ مَعَهُ النِّفَاقَ). [مِنْهَاجِ السُّنَّةِ: (3 /260)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

218 - قال ابن الجوزي: (إنما جعل الصبر خير العطاء؛ لأنه حبس النفس عن فعل ما تحبه، وإلزامها بفعل ما تكره في العاجل مما لو فعله أو تركه لتأذى به في الآجل). [فتح الباري: (11/ 304)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

219 - قال الطبري في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ} [فاطر: 28]
( إِنَّمَا يَخَافُ اللَّهَ فَيَتَّقِي عِقَابَهُ بِطَاعَتِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ، بِقُدْرَتِهِ عَلَى مَا يَشَاءُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ، وَأَنَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ، لِأَنَّ مَنْ عَلِمَ ذَلِكَ أَيْقَنَ بِعِقَابِهِ عَلَى مَعْصِيَتِهِ، فَخَافَهُ وَرَهِبَهُ خَشْيَةً مِنْهُ أَنْ يُعَاقِبَهُ). [تفسير الطبري: (20 /462)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

220 - (معاذ الله): قالها يوسف -عليه السلام-؛ فأعاذه الله، وصرف عنه كيد النسوة،  وقال نحوها بعض من يستظل بظل العرش لما دعته ذات المنصب والجمال: (إني  أخاف الله)، فالإيمان يثمر الخشية والمراقبة، فيرزق العبد: العون والتوفيق.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

221 - قال الفيروزابادي: (لا أنام حتى أحفظ مائتي سطر). [بصائر ذوي التمييز: (1/ 2)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

222 - نقل الجمال الخيَّاط عن أنه سمع الناصر أحمد بن إسماعيل يقول: (إنه سمعه -أي الفيروزابادي- يقول اشتريت بخمسين ألف مثقال ذهبًا كتبًا، وكان لا يسافر إلاَّ وصحبته منها عدَّة أحمال، ويخرج أكثرها في كل منزلة فينظر فيها، ثم يعيدها إذا ارتحل). [الضوء اللامع: (10/ 81)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

223 - ذُكِر عن إسماعيل بن عبَّاد أنه كان يحتاج في نقل كتبه إلى أربعمائة جمل. [بصائر ذوي التمييز: (1/ 8)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

224 - قال السيوطي في الإتقان في النوع الثمانين الذي عقده لطبقات المفسرين: (وأوهى طرقه طريق الكلبي، عن أبي صالح، عن ابن عباس، فإن  انضم إلى ذلك رواية محمد بن مرْوان السُدِّي الصغير فهي سلسلة الكذب). [الإتقان في علوم القرآن: (2/ 498)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

225 - كان السلطان الأشرف -ملك اليمن- مضطلعًا بالعلوم، وكان يبعث العلماء على التصنيف، وقد يضع منهج الكتاب وخِطَّته، ويكل إتمامه إلى بعض العلماء، قال السخاوي: ( أَنه كَانَ يضع وضْعًا وَيحدّ حدًّا، ثمَّ يَأْمر من يتمُّه على ذَلِك الْوَضع، ويعرض عَلَيْهِ فَمَا ارْتَضَاهُ أثْبته، وَمَا شَذَّ عَن مَقْصُوده حذفه وَمَا وجده نَاقِصًا أتمَّه). [الضوء اللامع: (2/ 229)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

226 - وما عليَّ إذا ما قلت معتقدي ... دع الجهول يظنَّ العدل عدوانا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

227 - قال الفيروزابادي:
 أحبتنا الأماجد إن رحلتم ... ولم ترْعَوا لنا عهدًا وإلأَّ
 نودِّعْكم ونودِعكــم قلوبًا ... لعــــلَّ الله يجمعنــا وإلاَّ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

228 - قال ابن حجر: (قوله (وَمَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمًا) أي: رآه على قبيح فلم  يظهره أي: للناس، وليس في هذا ما يقتضي ترك الإنكار عليه فيما بينه  وبينه). [فتح الباري: (5 / 97)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

229 - يقول حريث بن قبيصة: (قدمت المدينة فقلت: اللهم يسر لي جليسًا صالحًا قال: فجلست إلى أبي هريرة). [الترمذي: (413)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

230 - وما عليَّ إذا ما قلت معتقدي ... دع الجهول يظنَّ العدل عدوانا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

231 - قال ابن القيم: (قال لي شيخ الإسلام مرة: العوارض والمحن هي كالحر والبرد  فإذا علم العبد أنه لا بد منهما لم يغضب لوردهما). [مدارج السالكين:  (٤٠٧/٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

232 - إذا رأيت إنسانا شغله هم، أو ملأ صدره غم؛ فذكره بإن الله قريب لطيف مجيب !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

233 - 
عصيتُ هوى نفسي صغيرًا وعندما ... رَمَـــانــي زَمَـــانـــي بالمشيــــب وبالكِبَـر
 أطعتُ الهوى، عَكسَ القضية، ليتني ... وُلدتُ كبيرًا ثُمّ عدتُ إلى الصِّغَر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

234 - المعرفة والاطلاع ليس دليل ديانة. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

235 - المعرفة وحدها لا تكفي، فإن هرقل عرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدليل؛ ثم لم يقدر على مقاومة هواه وترك ملكه. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

236 - قال ابن حجر: (والاحتساب وإن كان أصله العد، لكنه يستعمل غالبًا في معنى طلب تحصيل الثواب بنية خالصة). [فتح الباري: (2/ 199)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

237 - قال ابن حجر: (أن أعمال البر إذا كانت خالصة؛ تكتب آثارها حسنات). [فتح الباري: (2/ 200)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

238 - تنبيه حول حديث السبعة الذين يظلهم الله:
قال ابن حجر: (ذكر الرجال في هذا الحديث لا مفهوم له بل يشترك النساء معهم فيما ذكر، إلا إن كان المراد بالإمام العادل: الإمامة العظمى، وإلا فيمكن دخول المرأة حيث تكون ذات عيال فتعدل فيهم، وتخرج خصلة ملازمة المسجد؛ لأن صلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل من المسجد، وما عدا ذلك فالمشاركة حاصلة لهنَّ، حتى الرجل الذي دعته المرأة فإنه يتصور في امرأة دعاها ملك جميل مثلًا فامتنعت خوفًا من الله تعالى مع حاجتها، أو شاب جميل دعاه ملك إلى أن يزوجه ابنته مثلًا فخشي أن يرتكب منه الفاحشة فامتنع مع حاجته إليه). [فتح الباري: (2/ 210)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

239 - قال ابن عبد البر وغيره: (الحجة عند التنازع السنة، فمن أدلى بها فقد أفلح). [فتح الباري: (2/ 215)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

240 - قال ابن جبير في رحلته: (صـ 174): (نراهم كلّ يومٍ بأشكالٍ مختلفة خاصّةً  ذلك الذي ظنّ نفسه عالمًا فرأى علم غيره صغيرًا بالإضافة لعلمه، وليته رأى  جهله فرأى جهل غيره يصغر بالإضافة لجهله).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

241 - قال الإمام الشاطبي: (لا يزالون أهل السنة في جهاد ونزاع ومدافعة وقراع  أناء الليل والنهار؛ وبذلك يضاعف لهم الأجر الجزيل ويثيبهم الثواب العظيم).  [الاعتصام: (١٨/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

242 - قال الحافظ المروذي: (كان أحمد بن حنبل إذا بلغه عن رجل أنه يتبع الأثر، سأل عنه، وأحب أن يجري بينه وبينه معرفة). [الآداب الشرعية: (٨/٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

243 -يا معشر طلبة العلم: صفحات الفيس ليست ساحة للنقاش العلمي الرصين،  فالنقاشات تلك  لها أماكنها التي يشرف عليها من هو أهلها كملتقى أهل الحديث  والمجلس العلمي للآلوكة، لا يستطيع فيها الحذف أو التعديل المخل بالنقاش،  ويفصلون في الخصومات.
  فانفض يديك من جدل الفيس، واجعله للدعوة والتذكير. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

244 - ️قال الآجري: (ينبغي لمن رزقهُ الله حُسن الصوت بالقرآن، أن يعلم أن الله  قد خصّه بخيرٍ عظيم، فلْيعرف قدر ما خصّه الله به، ولْيقرأ لله لا  للمخلوقين). [أخلاق أهل القرآن: (١٥٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

245 - قال الشيخ السعدي: (إذا انقطعت الأعمال بالموت، وطويت صحيفة العبد، فأهل  العلم حسناتهم تتزايد كلما انْتُفِع بإرشادهم، واهْتُدِيَ بأقوالهم  وأفعالهم، فحقيق بالعاقل الموفق أن ينفق فيه نفائس أوقاته، وجواهر عمره،  وأن يعده ليوم فقره وفَاقَتِهِ). [الفتاوى السعدية: (١١٣/١)].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

> 243 -يا معشر طلبة العلم: صفحات الفيس ليست ساحة للنقاش العلمي الرصين، فالنقاشات تلك لها أماكنها التي يشرف عليها من هو أهلها كملتقى أهل الحديث والمجلس العلمي للآلوكة، لا يستطيع فيها الحذف أو التعديل المخل بالنقاش، ويفصلون في الخصومات.
> فانفض يديك من جدل الفيس، واجعله للدعوة والتذكير. [لكاتبه].


كلام جميل ورائع يا ليتنا نترك الفيس الى اهله ونرجع الى منتدياتنا الاسلامية 
التى كانت تمتلىء بالنقاشات المثمرة والمفيدة 
أما الان معظم اعضاء المنتديات والمنابر الاسلامية هجروها وذهبوا الى الفيس الذى لايسمن
ولا يغنى من جوع الا ما رحم ربى
اسال الله أن يردنا الى طريق الحق وان يوفقنا الى ما يحب ويرضى بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> كلام جميل ورائع يا ليتنا نترك الفيس الى اهله ونرجع الى منتدياتنا الاسلامية 
> التى كانت تمتلىء بالنقاشات المثمرة والمفيدة 
> أما الان معظم اعضاء المنتديات والمنابر الاسلامية هجروها وذهبوا الى الفيس الذى لايسمن
> ولا يغنى من جوع الا ما رحم ربى
> اسال الله أن يردنا الى طريق الحق وان يوفقنا الى ما يحب ويرضى بارك الله فيكم


جزاك الله خيرًا، وفي كل خير، والأولى استخدام كل سبيل من سبل الدعوة بحسبها، فلا تترك ولا تستحوذ علينا فوق قدرها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

246 - قال ابن عبد البر: (الحجة عند التنازع السنة، فمن أدْلى بها فقد فَلَجَ، ومن استعملها فقد نجا). [نقلًا عن المغني لابن قدامة: (2/ 120)].
فَلَجَ: أي ظفر بما طلب، وفلج بحجته: أثبتها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

247 - قال الآمدي: (فلو خلت الأحكام عن حكمة عائدة إلى العالمين ما كانت رحمة بل نقمة لكون التكليف بها محض تعب ونصب). [الإحكام في أصول الأحكام: (3 /286)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

248 - قال ابن أبي الإصبع المصري: (ولا تعمل نظمًا عند الملل، ولا تؤلف كلامًا وقت الضجر؛ فإن الكثير معه قليل، والنفيس معه خسيس). [تحبير التحرير: (1/ 19)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

249 - قال ابن تيمية: (فَإِن مُجَرّد الْعلم بِالْحَقِّ لَا يحصل بِهِ الاهتداء إِن لم يعْمل بِعِلْمِهِ). [أمراض القلوب: (ص12)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

250 - قال ابن كثير: (البسُوا مِعطَف الأذكار؛ لِيقِيكم شُرور الإنْس والجَان، ودثّروا أرواحَكُم بالاستْغفار؛ لتَمْحي لكُم ذُنوب اللّيل والنّهَار، وإن أصابكم ما تكرهونه؛ فسترضون وتتيقنون بأنه خير قدره لكم ربكم؛ لأنكم قد تحصنتم بالله). [الوابل الصيب: (٧١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

251 - قال ابن القيم: (فليس العلم: كثرة النقل، والبحث، والكلام؛ ولكنه نور يميز به بين صحيح الأقوال من سقيمها، وحقها من باطلها). [اجتماع الجيوش: (صـ 77)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

252 - قال ابن حزم: (لا يخلو مخلوق من عيب؛ فالسعيد من قلَّت عيوبه ودقَّت). [الأخلاق والسير: (صـ 144)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

253 - قال عبدالله بن عَون: (لا تثق بكثرة العمل فإنك لاتدري تُقبل مِنكَ أم لا، ولا تأمَن ذنوبك فإنك لا تدري هل كُفِّرَت عنك أم لا، إنَّ عمَلَك عنك مُغَيَّبٌ كُلُّه ماتدري ماللهُ صانِعٌ فيه أيجعلُهُ في سِجِّين أم يجعله في عِلِّيين). [تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر: (٣١/ ٣٦٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

254 - قال ابن القيم: **‏(ومعلوم أن شجرة الثبات والعزيمة لا تقوم إلا على ساق الصبر، ***‏فلو علم العبد الكنز الذى تحت هذه الأحرف الثلاثة أعني اسم: (الصبر)، لما تخلف عنه، ***‏قال النبى ﷺ :(ما أعطى اللَّهُ أحدًا من عطاءٍ أوسعَ منَ الصَّبرِ). [طريق الهجرتين: (٥٣٤/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

255: قال ابن حجر عند شرحه لحديث: (من عادى لي وليًا): (المراد بولي الله العالم بالله المواظب على طاعته). [فتح الباري: (11 /342)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

256 - ‏قال ابن قدامة المقدسي: (قد تُكتسب الأخلاق الحسنة بمصاحبة أهل الخير، فإن الطبع لِـصٌّ يسرق الخير والشر). [‏مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص١٥٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

257 - قال ابن الجوزي: (من أحبّ أن يكون للأنبياء وارثًا، وفي مزارعهم حارثًا؛ فليتعلم العلم النافع، وهو علم الدين؛ ففي الحديث: (العلماء ورثة الأنبياء)، وليحضر مجالس العلماء؛ فإنها رياض الجنة). [التذكرة: (صـ ٥٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

258 - قال أحد النساخ:
ستبقى خطوطي بعد موتي بُرهةً ... إلا أنها تبقى و تفنى الأنامـــلُ
فيا ناظــــر الخــــــطِّ سَــلِ الله رحمـــةً ... لصاحبهِ المدفونِ تحت الجنادلِ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

259 - قال ابن تيمية: ‏(العبد إنما يعود إلى الذنب لبقايا في نفسه، فمن خرج من قلبه الشبهة والشهوة لم يعد إلى الذنب). [‏مجموع الفتاوى: (٥٨/١٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

260 - مسافرٌ أنتَ والآثارُ باقيةٌ ... فاترك وراءك ما تحيي به أثرك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

261 - الموفَّق: من إذا توقفت أنفاسه؛ لم تتوقف حسناته !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

262 - قال الكاساني: (لا علم بعد العلم بالله وصفاته أشرف من علم الفقه، وهو المسمى بعلم الحلال والحرام، وعلم الشرائع أو الأحكام، له بعث الله الرسل وأنزل الكتب، إذ لا سبيل إلى معرفته بالعقل المحض دون السمع). [بدائع الصنائع: (1/ 2)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

263 - قال عمرو بن قيس الملائي: (وجدنا أنفع الحديث لنا ما ينفعنا في أمر آخرتنا، من قال كذا فله كذا). [معرفة الثقات: (2/ 183)، للعجلي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

264 - قال الخطيب البغدادي: (ويُستحب أيضًا إملاء أحاديث الترغيب في فضائل الأعمال، وما يحُثُ على القراءة وغيرها من الأذكار). [الجامع لأخلاق الراوي أداب السامع: (2/ 151)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

265 - قال الذهبي: (والعلم الذي في فضائل الأعمال مما يصح إسناده، يتعين نقله، ويتأكد نشره، وينبغي للأمة نقله). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (10/ 604)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

266 - قال ابن القيم: (والعبودية مدارها على قاعدتين هما أصلها: حب كامل، ذل تام، ومنشأ هذين الأصلين عن ذَيْنِكَ الأصلين المتقدمين، وهما: مشاهدة المنَّة التي تورث المحبة، ومطالعة عيب النفس والعمل التي تورث الذل التام.
وإذا كان العبد بنى سلوكه إلى الله تعالى على هذين الأصلين لم يظفر عدوه به إلا على غِرَّةٍ وغفلة، وما أسرع ما يُنْعِشَهُ الله عز وجل ويَجْبُرَهُ، ويتداركه برحمته). [الوابل الصيب: (صـ 12 - 13)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

267 - قال ابن القيم: (وقد قضى الله تعالى قضاء لا يُردُّ ولا يُدْفَعُ أن من أحبَّ شيئًا سواه عُذِّب به ولا بُدَّ، وأن من خاف غيره سُلِّطَ عليه، وأن من اشتغل بشيء غيره كان شُؤمًا عليه، ومن آثر غيره عليه لم يُبارك له فيه، ومن أرضى غيره بسخطه أسخطه عليه ولا بُدَّ). [الوابل الصيب: (صـ 13 - 14)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

268 - قال الراغب الأصفهاني: (ومن جهل شيئًا عاداه، فالناس أعداء ما جهلوا، بل قال اللَّه تعالى: {وَإِذْ لَمْ يَهْتَدُوا بِهِ فَسَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا إِفْكٌ قَدِيمٌ} [الذريعة إلى مكارم الشريعة (صـ 172)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

269 - قال الراغب الأصفهاني: (العلم طريق إلى اللَّه تعالى ذو منازل، وقد وكل اللَّه تعالى بكل منزل فيها حفظة كحفظة الرباطات والثغور في طريق الحج والغزو، فمن منازله معرفة اللغة التي عليها بني الشرع، ثم حفظ كلام رب العزة، ثم سماع الحديث، ثم الفقه، ثم علم الأخلاق والورع، ثم علم المعاملات، وما بين ذلك من الوسائط، من معرفة أصول البراهين والأدلة، ولهذا قال اللَّه تعالى: (هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ). [الذريعة في مكارم الشريعة: (صـ 172)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

270 - قال الراغب الأصفهاني: (ويجب أن يقدم -من العلوم- الأهم فالأهم من غير إخلال بالترتيب، فإن كثيرًا من الناس ثكلوا الوصول بتركهم الأصول). [الذريعة في مكارم الشريعة: (صـ 173)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

271 - قال ابن حجر: (العلماء صنفوا في قصة بريرة تصانيف، وأن بعضهم أوصلها إلى أربعمائة فائدة). [فتح الباري: (9/ 405)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

272 - قال ابن القيم: (أكثر الأولاد إنما جاء فسادهم من قِبَل الآباء وإهمالهم  لهم، وترك تعليمهم فرائض الدين وسننه). [تحفة المودود: (٢٢٩)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

273 - قال ابن رجب:️ (أفـضـل الصـدقـة تـعليـم جـاهـل أو إيـقـاظ غـافـل). [مجموع الرسائل: (186/1)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

274 - قال ابن القيم: (ولهذا كان أهل القرآن هم العالمون به، والعاملون بما فيه،  وإن لم يحفظوه عن ظهر قلب، وأما من حفظه ولم يفهمه ولم يعمل بما فيه، فليس  من أهله، وإن أقام حروفه إقامة السهم). [زاد المعاد: (1 /328)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

275 - قال ابن تيمية: (من عرف ما أمر الله به، وما نهى عنه، وعمل بذلك فهو الولي  لله، وإن لم يقرأ القرآن كله، وإن لم يحسن أن يفتي الناس، ويقضي بينهم).  [مختصر الفتاوى المصرية: (1 /559)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

276 - سألني: 
 ما الفرق بين ابتسامتي وابتسامتك ؟ !!!
 قلت: أنت تبتسم عندما تكون سعيدًا.
 وأنا ابتسم عندما أراك سعيدًا !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

277 - أُخّيَّ: تخيل لو أن لك قلب يُرى باطنه من ظاهره، وظاهره من باطنه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

278 - قال الأوزاعي: (من ستر عنا بدعته لم تخف علينا ألفته).
 [الإبانة: (٤٥٢/٢)، واللالكائي: (١٣٦/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

279 - موسى بن حزام، ذكره ابن حبان في الثقات: (29/ 52)، وقال: (كان في أول أمره ينتحل الإرجاء، ثم أغاثه الله تعالى بأحمد بن حنبل، فانتحل السنة، وذب عنها، وقمع من خالفها، مع لزوم الدين حتى مات).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

280 - قال الكافيجي: (أصل السعادات في الدنيا والآخرة؛ هو الـعلم). [التيسير: (ص 268)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

281 - قال الشافعي: (وقد تكلم في العلم من لو أمسك عن بعض ما تكلم فيه منه؛ لكان الإمساك أولى به وأقرب من السلامة له، إن شاء الله). [الرسالة: (صـ ٤١)].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم


آمين، وجزاكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

282 - قال ⁧ابنُ حَجَرٍ: (كلُّ ⁧داعٍ ⁩يُستجابُ له لكنْ تتنوّع الإجابة؛ فتارةً  تقعُ بعينِ ما دعَا بهِ، وتارةً ⁧بعِوَضِهِ). [فتح الباري: (٩٥/١١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

283 - وَمِن نَكَدِ الدُنيا عَلى الحُرِّ ... أَن يَرى عَدُوّاً لَهُ ما مِن صَداقَتِهِ بُدُّ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

284 - قال ابن القيم: (إذا أصبح العبد وأمسى وليس همه إلا الله وحده؛ تحمل الله  حوائجه كلها، وحمل عنه كل ما يهمه، وفرّغ قلبه لمحبته). [الفوائد: (صـ126)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

285 - قال ابن القيم: (لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، وهذهِ الكلمة لها تأثير عجيب  في: معالجة الأشغال الصعبة، وتحمل المشاق، والدخول على الملوك، ومَن يُخاف،  وركوب الأهوال، ولها أيضًا تأثير في دفع الفقر!). [الوابل الصيِّب:  (صـ77)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

286 - قَـالَ ابنُ قُدَامَة المَقْدِسِي: (من سلك غير طريق سلفه أفـضت به إلى  تلفه، ومـن مـال عن السُّـنّة فقد انحرف عن طـريق الـجَنَّة، فـاتّقوا الله  تعالى وخافوا على أنفسكم، فإنّ الأمر صعب، ومـا بعد الجنّة إلا النـّار،  وما بعد الحقّ إلا الـضّلال، ولا بعد السُّـنّة إلا البدعة). [تحريم النّظر  في كتب الكلام: (٧١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

287 - لخص السبكي -رحمه الله- أسباب البراعة في التأليف فقال:
 ولا شك أن ذلك يحتاج بعد الأهلية إلى ثلاثة أشياء:
 أحدها: فراغ البال واتساع الزمان.
 والثاني: جمع الكتب التى يستعان بها على النظر والاطلاع على كلام العلماء.
 والثالث: حسن النية وكثرة الورع والزهد والأعمال الصالحة التى أشرقت  أنوارها فمن يكون اجتمعت فيه هذه الخلال الثلاث أنى يضاهيه أو يدانيه من  ليس فيه واحدة منها. [شرح المهذب مقدمة الجزء العاشر: (10/ 2 )، طبعة  دار الفكر، باختصار].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

288 - قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: (ينبغي للإنسان أن يراعي قلوب الناس، فإذا انكسر قلب  شخص فليحرص على جبره بما استطاع؛ لأن في هذا فضلًا عظيمًا، والإنسان ينبغي  له أن يراعي الناس بنفسه، بمعنى أن يعامل الناس بما يحب أن يعاملوه به).  [شرح بلوغ المرام: (11 / 333)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

289 - كان مالك بن دينار يقول : (اللهم أنت أصلحت الصالحين فأصلحنا حتى نكون صالحين). [التوبة لابن أبي الدنيا: (١/ ١٢٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

290 - قال ابن القيم: (قلّة التَّوْفِيق وَفَسَاد الرَّأْي وخفاء الْحق وَفَسَاد  الْقلب وخمول الذّكر وإضاعة الْوَقْت ونفرة الْخلق والوحشة بَين العَبْد  وَبَين ربّه وَمنع إِجَابَة الدُّعَاء وقسوة الْقلب ومحق الْبركَة فِي  الرزق والعمر وحرمان الْعلم ولباس الذل وإهانة الْعَدو وضيق الصَّدْر  والابتلاء بقرناء السوء الَّذين يفسدون الْقلب ويضيعون الْوَقْت وَطول  الْهم وَالْغَم وضنك الْمَعيشَة وكسف البال، تتولّد من الْمعْصِيَة والغفلة  عَن ذكر الله؛ كَمَا يتولّد الزَّرْع عَن المَاء، والإحراق عَن النَّار،  وأضداد هَذِه تتولّد عَن الطَّاعَة). [الفوائد: (٣٣/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

291 - قال ابن تيميّة: (الأعمال لا تتفاضل بالكثرة وإنَّما تتفاضل بما يحصل فى القلوب حال العمل).  [مجموع الفتاوى: (٢٥/٢٧١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

292 - يا طالب العلم: تحصن أولًا ... ثم غامر وخاطر وارمي بنفسك في أدغال الكتب؛ فكم شجاع في ساحة العلوم اغتيل بشبهات المضلين !!! [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

293 - قال ابن القيم: (العبد إذا اعتاد سماع الباطل، وقبوله: أكسبه ذلك تحريفا للحق عن مواضعه ! فإنه إذا قبل الباطل: أحبه ورضيه، فإذا جاء الحق بخلافه: رده وكذَّبه إن قدر على ذلك؛ وإلا حرفه). [إغاثة اللهفان: (٥٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

294 - العاقل يفهم من غمزة،  والجاهل يفهم من رفسة !!! [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

295 - ذمِّ الشيء لا يعني البراءة منه، ومدح الشيء لا يعني الاتصاف به، فكم من شاكٍ من كثرة النفاق والمنافقين، وهو أحدهم !!!
 وكم مادحٍ للعلم والعلماء، وهو في ساحة الجهل يرتعُ !!! [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

296 - قال أحمد: (ﻻ يَغُرنَّك خشوع أهل البدع ولا تَنكيس رؤوسهم ولا كثرة ماعندهم من مَحفوظاتٍ لا ولا كرامة، ولانُعمى عين). [طبقات الحنابلة: (٢٣٤/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

297 - قال سفيان الثوري مرة لرجل: (ما حرفتك؟)، قال: طلب الحديث قال: (بشر أهلك بالإفلاس!). السير: (8/461)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

298 _ قال ابن عبد البر: (وأي عمل يدعى مع مخالفة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين بعده). [فتح الباري: (٢/ ٧٩٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

299 _ قال عمرو بن دينار: (ما رأيت الدينار والدرهم عند أحد أهون منه عند الزهري كأنها بمنزلة البعر). [التاريخ الكبير: (١/ ٦٩٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

300 _ قال الزهري: (ما استودعت قلبي علما فنسيته). [التاريخ الكبير: (١/ ٦٩٣)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 299 _ قال عمرو بن دينار: (ما رأيت الدينار والدرهم عند أحد أهون منه عند الزهري كأنها بمنزلة البعر). [التاريخ الكبير: (١/ ٦٩٣)].


*ألا يعد هذا تشبيه فيه مخالفة؟؟!
قال تعالى: {المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا} 

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *ألا يعد هذا تشبيه فيه مخالفة؟؟!
> قال تعالى: {المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا} 
> 
> *


لا ليس كذلك، وإنما هذا من باب عدم حرصه على الدنيا ومتاعها وتقليل شأنها عنده، وقد ورد في غير ما خبر التزهيد منها وتحقير شأنها، منها حديث الشاة الميتة التي مرَّ عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسله وفيه أن قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده للدنيا أهون على الله من هذه الشاة على أهلها، ولو كانت الدنيا تعدل عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافرًا منها شربة ماء). [ رواه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح، وصححه الألباني في الصحيحة: (686)].
وكلام العلماء في ذم الدنيا أكثر من أن يحصى.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*بارك الله فيكم، أعني تشبيه المال -الدينار والدراهم- بالبعر.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *بارك الله فيكم، أعني تشبيه المال -الدينار والدراهم- بالبعر.*


لا شيء فيها، كتشبيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للدنيا بالشاة الميتة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*وفقكم الله*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *وفقكم الله*


آمين وإياكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

٣٠١ _ قال ابن الجوزي: (أصل أصول العلم وأنفع العلوم النظر في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وأصحابه: {أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم أقتده}). [صيد الخاطر: (٦٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

302 _ قال الذهبي عن كتاب: (بهجة الأسرار): (أتى فيه بمصائب يشهد القلب ببطلانها). [ينظر ترجمة: علي بن عبد الله بن جهضم من لسان الميزان].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

303 _ قال الحافظ في ترجمة الطبراني في لسان الميزان: (بل أكثر المحدثين في الأعصار الماضية إذا ساقوا الحديث بإسناده اعتقدوا أنهم برئوا من عهدته).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

304 _ قال العِزُّ بن عبدِ السَّلام: (وتفضيل الأماكن والأزمان ضربان: أحدهما: دُنْيويٌّ.. والضرب الثاني: تفضيل ديني راجعٌ إلى أن الله يجود على عباده فيها بتفضيل أجر العاملين، كتفضيل صوم رمضان على صوم سائر الشهور، وكذلك يوم عاشوراء.. ففضلها راجعٌ إلى جود الله وإحسانه إلى عباده فيها). [(قواعد الأحكام 1/ 38)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

305 _ قال مسروق: (إن المرء لحقيق أن يكون له مجالس يخلو فيها؛ فيذكر فيها ذنوبه؛ فيستغفر منها). [الزهد للإمام أحمد: (1 /283)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

306 _ وآفة العقلِ الهوى فمن علا ... على هواه عقله فقد نجا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

307 _ قال ابن القيم : (ومُحب الدنيا لا ينفك من ثلاث: همّ لازم، وتعب دائم، وحسرة لا تنقضي؛ وذلك أن محبها لا ينال منها شيئا، إلا طمحت نفسه إلى ما فوقه). [إغاثة اللهفان: (1/ 58)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

308 _ قال التابعي الجليل بلال بن سعد : (إذا رأيت الرجل لجوجا مماريا معجبا برأيه فقد تمت خسارته...!) [ابن بشران في فوائده: (٤٤)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 308 _ قال التابعي الجليل بلال بن سعد : (إذا رأيت الرجل لجوجا مماريا معجبا برأيه فقد تمت خسارته...!) [ابن بشران في فوائده: (٤٤)].


*للأسف وقد يفسرها البعض أنه رجل واثق من نفسه.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *للأسف وقد يفسرها البعض أنه رجل واثق من نفسه.*


فرق بين الجدل والمناقشة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فرق بين الجدل والمناقشة


*نعم هناك فرق ولكن ليس الكل يفريق بين المناقش والمجادل، وهذه فيديوهات المجادلين ومثيري الشبهات تنتشر بين عوام المسلمين وشبابهم. 
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *نعم هناك فرق ولكن ليس الكل يفريق بين المناقش والمجادل، وهذه فيديوهات المجادلين ومثيري الشبهات تنتشر بين عوام المسلمين وشبابهم. 
> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله*


نعم، نسأل العافية

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

309 _ كان الإمام أحمد بن حنبل يقول في دعائه: (اللهمّ كما صُنتَ وجهي عن السجود لغيرك؛ فصُنه عن المسألة لغيرك !). [رسائل ابن رجب: (١٢٣/ ٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

310 _ قال البخاري: (فلربما تكلم الإنسان؛ فيرمي صاحبه بشيء واحد، ولا يتهمه في الأمور كلها). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (٧/ ٤٠).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

311 - قال ابن مسعود: (من كان كلامه لا يوافق فعله، فإنما يُوبخ نفسه). [انظر عيون الأخبار: (179/2)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

312 - قال ابن القيم: (لا تصح لك درجة التواضع حتى تقبل الحق ممن تحب وممن تبغض فتقبله من عدوك، كما تقبله من وليّك). [مدارج السالكين: (2/ 321)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

313 - قال ابن القيم: (إذا قام العبدُ في الصلاة: غارَ الشيطان منه؛ فإنه قد قام في أعظم مقام، وأقربه وأغيظه للشيطان). [الوابل الصيّب: (٥٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

314 - قـال السيوطي، قـال ابن قدامة: (لا تحتقروا حملة العلم، فإن الله لم يحقرهم، حيث وضع علمه عندهم).【 المحاضرات والمحاورات: (١٣٥/١) 】

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

315 - قال ابن تيمية: (ورب تسبيحة من إنسان أفضل من ملء الأرض من عمل غيره). [مجموع الفتاوى: (٤/ ٣٧٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

316 - قال يوسف بن أسباط: (كان أبي قدريًا وأخوالي روافض؛ فأنقذني الله بسفيان الثوري). [مسند ابن الجعد: (1803)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

317 - مَنْ طلب شيئًا بصدقٍ؛ نَالَهُ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

318 - المال الصالح: ما أُخذ من حِلِّه، ووضع في مَحَلِّه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

319 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولو قال أحمد _يعني ابن حنبل_ من تلقاء نفسه ما لم يجئ به الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ لم نقبله). [مجموع الفتاوى: (٣/ ١٦٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

320 - قال أبو قلابة: (كانوا يعظمون الميت بالسكينة). [ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف: (١١٣٠٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

321 - قال النووي لمتبع الجنازة: (... وليحذر كلَّ الحذر مِنَ الحديث بما لا فائدة فيه، فإنَّ هذا وقتُ فِكْرٍ وَذِكرٍ تَقْبُح فيه الغفلة واللَّهو والاشتغال بالحديث الفارغ، فإنَّ الكلام بما لا فائدة فيه منهيٌّ عنه في جميع الأحوال، فكيف في هذا الحال؟). [الأذكار: (ص320)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

322 - عن بديل بن ميسرة العقيلي قال: (كان مطرف _ ابن عبد الله بن الشخير_ يلقى الرجل من خاصة إخوانه في الجنائز فعسى أن يكون غائبًا؛ فما يزيده غير التسليم، ثم يعرض عنه؛ اشتغالًا بما هو فيه). [الزهد لابن المبارك: (245)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

323 - قال ابن قدامة: (يستحب لمتبع الجنازة أن يكون متخشعا متفكرًا في مآله متعظًا بالموت، ولما يصير إليه الميت، ولا يتحدث بأحاديث الدنيا، ولا يضحك). [المغني: (٢/ ١٧٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

324 - قال قتادة: (تجد أهل الباطل مختلفة شهادتهم، مختلفة أهواؤهم، مختلفة أعمالهم، وهم مجتمعون في عداوة أهل الحق). [تفسير الطبري: (٢٣/ ٢٩٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

325 - قال سلمة بن شبيب للإمام أحمد: يا أبا عبد الله قويت قلوب الرافضة لما أفتيت أهل خراسان بالمتعة _يعني في الحج_ فقال: (يا سلمة كان بلغني عنك إنك أحمق، والآن قد ثبت عندي أنك أحمق؛ عندي أحد عشر حديثًا صحاحًا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتركها لقولك !!!). [منهاج السنة: (٤/ ١٥٢)، ومجموع الفتاوى: (٢٦/ ٥٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

326 - قال ابن عبد البر: (خير العلم ما ضُبط أصله، واستُذكر فرعُه، وقاد إلى الله تعالى، ودلّ على ما يرضاه). [‏التمهيد: (14 /131‏)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

327 - قال ابن القيم (فلا تجد أقل بركة في عمره، ودينه، ودنياه؛ ممن عصى الله، وما محقت البركة من الأرض؛ إلا بمعاصي الخلق). [الداء والدواء: (١٢٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

328 - قال ابن حجر: (ما من قوم فيهم من يتهاون بالصلاة ولا يأخذون على يديه إلا كان أول عقوبتهم أن ينقص من أرزاقهم). [‏فتح الباري: (٣/ ١٤٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

329 - لابن الملقن كتاب سماه: (التذكرة في علوم الحديث)، قال السخاوي عنه: (في كراسة رأيتها)، وشرحها وسمى شرحه: (التوضيح الأبهر)، وذكره الزركلي في: [الأعلام: (٥/ ٥٧)]: قال في أخره: (فرغت من تحرير هذه التذكرة في نحو ساعتين من صبيحة يوم الجمعة، سابع عشرين جمادى الأولى سنة ثلاث وستين وسبعمائة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

330 - قال ابن الملقن: (إلا أن العمر قصير، والعلم بحر مداه طويل، والهمم فاترة، والرغبات قاصرة، والمستفيد قليل، والحفيظ كليل، فترى الطالب ينفر من الكتاب الطويل، ويرغب في القصير، ويقنع باليسير). [مقدمة مختصر: (البدر المنير)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قال بعض الزهاد : " من أكتسب فوق قوته فهو خازن لغيره " 
    ما اجمل العبارات !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

331 - الدنيا ساعة، الآخرة خلود !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

332 - قال ابن حجر: (والوعيد دليل الوجوب). [فتح الباري: (3/ 36)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

333 - كتم الفضائل؛ كافتراء الرذائل !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

334 - قال ابن قدامة: (من موانع فهم القرآن والتلذّذ به أن يكون التالي مُصِرًّا على ذنب، أو متّصفًا بِكبر، أو مبتلًى بهوى). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (صـ 45)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 333 - كتم الفضائل؛ كافتراء الرذائل !!!


نرجو بيان ما ذكر أعلاه!؟

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> 150 - قال ابن مفلح: (من عجيب ما رأيت ونقدت من أحوال النَّاس:
>   كثرة ما  ناحوا على خراب الدِّيار، والتَّحسُّر على قلة الأرزاق، وذمِّ الزَّمان  وأهله، وذكر نكد العيش فيه، والحديث عن غلاء اﻷسعار، وجور الحكام.
>  وهم  قد رأوا من انهدام الإسلام، والبعد عن المساجد، وموت السُّنن، وتفشي البدع،  وارتكاب المعاصي، والمجاهرة بها، فلا أجد منهم من ناح على دينه، ولا بكى  على تقصيره، ولا أسى على فائت دهره.
>  وما أرى لذلك سببًا إلاَّ قلَّة مبالاتهم بدين اﻹسلام، وعظم الدُّنيا في عيونهم).[الآداب الشَّرعية: (٢٤٠/٣)].


* جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه فوائد نفيسة.*

*لكن في هذا النقل عن ابن مفلح يوجد التحريف*
*أولا: هذا الكلام ليس لابن مفلح، هو ينقل عن*  *ابن عقيل.*
*ثانيا: قارن أخي العزيز بين هذا النص ونص من كتاب "الآداب الشرعية":*
*"من عجيب ما نقدت أحوال الناس كثرة ما ناحوا على خراب الديار وموت الأقارب والأسلاف والتحسر على الأرزاق بذم الزمان وأهله، وذكر نكد العيش فيه.*
*وقد رأوا من انهدام الإسلام، وتشعث الأديان، وموت السنن، وظهور البدع، وارتكاب المعاصي، وتقضي العمر في الفارغ الذي لا يجدي، فلا أحد منهم ناح على دينه ولا بكى على فارط عمره ولا تأسى على فائت دهره.*
*ولا أرى لذلك سببا إلا قلة مبالاتهم بالأديان وعظم الدنيا في عيونهم ضد ما كان عليه السلف الصالح: يرضون بالبلاغ وينوحون على الدين".

بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> * جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على هذه فوائد نفيسة.*
> 
> *لكن في هذا النقل عن ابن مفلح يوجد التحريف*
> *أولا: هذا الكلام ليس لابن مفلح، هو ينقل عن*  *ابن عقيل.*
> *ثانيا: قارن أخي العزيز بين هذا النص ونص من كتاب "الآداب الشرعية":*
> *"من عجيب ما نقدت أحوال الناس كثرة ما ناحوا على خراب الديار وموت الأقارب والأسلاف والتحسر على الأرزاق بذم الزمان وأهله، وذكر نكد العيش فيه.*
> *وقد رأوا من انهدام الإسلام، وتشعث الأديان، وموت السنن، وظهور البدع، وارتكاب المعاصي، وتقضي العمر في الفارغ الذي لا يجدي، فلا أحد منهم ناح على دينه ولا بكى على فارط عمره ولا تأسى على فائت دهره.*
> *ولا أرى لذلك سببا إلا قلة مبالاتهم بالأديان وعظم الدنيا في عيونهم ضد ما كان عليه السلف الصالح: يرضون بالبلاغ وينوحون على الدين".
> 
> بارك الله فيك*


جزاك الله خيرًا على التنبيه، أصبت ورشدت. 
نصحح ما أفسدته بالنقل دون الرجوع للمصدر.
وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> نرجو بيان ما ذكر أعلاه!؟


أي من كتم فضائل ومحاسن المرء لا يقل ضررًا عن من ألصق به الكذب وعابه بما ليس فيه.
قال ابن عثيمين: (إن سئل الإنسان عن صاحبه فكتم فضائله فهذا عدوان وإثم، لأن إخفاء الفضائل كذِكْر الرذائل!). [التعليق على مسلم: (٢٣٢/٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

335 - قوله تعالى: (رَبِّ إِنّي ظَلَمتُ نَفسي) جاء بعد قوله: (وَأَلقَيتُ عَلَيكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنّي).
لتعلم أن عثرتك لا تعني أن الله لا يحبك ... جدد توبتك. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

336 - لابن أبي الأصبع -عبد العظيم بن الواحد بن ظافر بن أبي الأصبع العدواني البغدادي، ثم المصري- كتابًا في أوائل السور اسمه: (الخواطر السوانح في أسرار الفواتح)، ذكر أن افتتاح السور بعشر أنواع من الكلام نظمها في قوله:
أثنى على نفــــــسه سبحـــــانه بثبـــــوت ... الحمــــــد والسلـــــب لما استفتـــــح السور
والأمر شرط الندا والتعليل والقسم ... والدعا حروف التهجي استفهم الخبرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

337 - قال ابن القيم: (لو صلّى العبد عليه ﷺ بعدد أنفاسه؛ لم يكن موفيًا لحقّه). [جلاء الأفهام: (صـ 344)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

338 - رِشْدين بن سعد _ بكسر الراء وسكون الشين المعجمة على وزن مسكين_ ضعيف الحديث، قال عنه ابن يونس: (كان صالحًا في دينه فأدركته غفلة الصالحين؛ فخلط في الحديث). [تحفة الأحوذي: (١/ ١٥٤)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم، آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

339 - ‏قال ابن تيمية: (والمصائب المقدرة تارة تكون كفارة وطهورًا، وتارة تكون زيادة في الثواب، وتارة تكون عقابًا وانتقامًا). [الصارم المسلول: (صـ٤٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

340 - قال ابن القيم: (من ذاق حلاوة معرفةِ الله ومحبتِه، ثم تركها؛ عُذِّب في حياته عذابًا لم يُعذَّبْه أحد من العالمين، فحياته عجْزٌ وغم وحزن وموته كَمَدٌ وحسرة ومعادُه أسف وندامة ‏فلا لذة الجاهلين ولا راحة العارفين). [طريق الهجرتين: (صـ 389)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

341 - قال ابن تيمية: (المأثور عن الصحابة كانوا إذا أتوا المسجد يوم الجمعة يصلون من حين يدخلون ما تيسر، فمنهم من يصلي عشر ركعات، ومنهم من يصلي اثنتي عشرة ركعة، ومنهم من يصلي ثمان ركعات، ومنهم من يصلي أقل من ذلك). [مجموع الفتاوى: (189/24)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

342 - قال الشوكاني: (فمن أراد المخاطرة بدينه؛ فعلى نفسه جنى). [السيل الجرار: (٤/ ٥٨٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

343 - قال ابن مفلح: (ويجوز تعريف السلام بالألف واللام وتنكيره على الأحياء والأموات نصَّ عليه، وقال ابن البنا: سلام التحية منكَّر، وسلام الوداع معرَّف، وقال ابن عقيل: سلام الأحياء منكر وسلام الأموات معرَّف، كذلك روي عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، وقيل عكسه، وأما سلام الرد فمعرَّف ...). [الآداب الشرعية: (1/ 385)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

344 - قال ابن عقيل: (وكم من صوتٍ جرَّ هوىً وعشقًا). [فصول الآداب، ومكارم الأخلاق المشروعة: (صـ 39)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

قصة محفزة لطلب العلم : 
ذكرها "ابن بطال في مقدمة شرحه لصحيح البخاري": 

ساق ابن بطال بسنده إلى يحيى بن يحيى الليثي (تلميذ مالك) قال:
 *أول ما حدثني مالك بن أنس حين أتيته طالبا لما ألهمني الله إليه في أول يوم جلست إليه قال لي: اسمك؟ قلت له: أكرمك الله يحيى*.
*وكنت أحدث أصحابي سنا*ً.
*فقال لي: يا يحيى، الله الله، عليك بالجد فى هذا الأمر، وسأحدثك فى ذلك بحديث يرغبك فيه، ويزهدك في غيره*.
*قال: قدم المدينة غلام من أهل الشام بحداثة سنك فكان معنا يجتهد ويطلب حتى نزل به الموت، فلقد رأيت على جنازته شيئا لم أر مثله على أحد من أهل بلدنا، لا طالب ولا عالم، فرأيت جميع العلماء يزدحمون على نعشه*.
*فلما رأى ذلك الأمير أمسك عن الصلاة عليه، وقال: قدموا منكم من أحببتم*.
*فقدم أهل العلم ربيعة*.
*ثم نهض به إلى قبره*.
*قال مالك: فألحده فى قبره ربيعة، وزيد بن أسلم، ويحيى بن سعيد، وابن شهاب، وأقرب الناس إليهم محمد بن المنذر، وصفوان بن سليم، وأبو حازم وأشباههم، وبنى اللِّبن على لحده ربيعة، وهؤلاء كلهم يناولوه اللبن!*

*قال مالك: فلما كان اليوم الثالث من يوم دفنه رآه رجل من خيار أهل بلدنا فى أحسن صورة غلام أمرد، وعليه بياض، متعمم بعمامة خضراء، وتحته فرس أشهب نازل من السماء، فكأنه كان يأتيه قاصداً ويسلم عليه، ويقول: هذا بلغني إليه العلم*.

*فقال له الرجل: وما الذى بلغك إليه؟ فقال: أعطانى الله بكل باب تعلمته من العلم درجة فى الجنة، فلم تبلغ بى الدرجات إلى درجة أهل العلم، فقال الله تعالى: زيدوا ورثة أنبيائي، فقد ضمنت على نفسي أنه من مات وهو عالم سنتي، أو سنة أنبيائي، أو طالب لذلك أن أجمعهم في درجة واحدة*.

*فأعطاني ربي حتى بلغت إلى درجة أهل العلم، وليس بيني وبين رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلا درجتان، درجة هو فيها جالس وحوله النبيون كلهم، ودرجة فيها جميع أصحابه، وجميع أصحاب النبيين الذين اتبعوهم، ودرجة من بعدهم فيها جميع أهل العلم وطلبته، فسيرني حتى استوسطتهم فقالوا لي: مرحبا، مرحبا، سوى ما لي عند الله من المزيد*.

*فقال له الرجل: وما لك عند الله من المزيد؟*

 *فقال: وعدني أن يحشر النبيين كلهم كما رأيتهم فى زمرة واحدة، فيقول: يا معشر العلماء، هذه جنتي قد أبحتها لكم، وهذا رضواني قد رضيت عنكم، فلا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تتمنوا وتشفعوا، فأعطيكم ما شئتم، وأشفعكم فيمن استشفعتم له، ليرى عبادي كرامتكم علي، ومنزلتكم عندي*.
*فلما أصبح الرجل حدث أهل العلم، وانتشر خبره بالمدينة*.

*قال مالك: كان بالمدينة أقوام بدؤوا معنا فى طلب هذا الأمر ثم كفوا عنه، حتى سمعوا هذا الحديث، فلقد رجعوا إليه، وأخذوا بالحزم، وهم اليوم من علماء بلدنا، الله الله يا يحيى جد فى هذا الأمر*.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

345 - قَالَ بَعضُ السَّلَفِ: (مَا نَزل مِن السَّمَاءِ أعزُّ مِن التَّوفِيقِ، ولَا صَعِدَ مِن الأرضِ أعزُّ مِن الإخلَاصِ). [التَّحبِيرُ شَرح التَّحرِير: (٦٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

346 - قال ابن تيمية: (واعلم أن كل من أحبَّ شيئًا لغير الله فلابُدَّ أن يضرَّهُ محبوبُه، ويكون سببًا لعذابه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 28)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

347 - قال العيني: (فإن قيل: كل من اللفظين وَهُمَا: (إيمانًا)، و (احتسابًا) يُغني عن الآخر؛ إذ المؤمن لا يكون إلاَّ محتسبًا، والمحتسب لا يكون إلاَّ مؤمنًا، فهل لغير التأكيد فيه فائدة أم لا؟
الجواب: المصدِّق لشيء ربما لا يفعله مخلصًا بل للرياء ونحوه، والمُخلِص في الفعل ربما لا يكون مصدقًا بثوابه وبكونه طاعة مأمورًا به سببًا للمغفرة ونحوه، أو الفائدة هو التأكيد ونعمت الفائدة). [عمدة القاري: (1/ 234)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

348 - قال الخطابي: -في معنى الاحتساب-: (هو أن يصومه على معنى الرغبة في ثوابه، طيبةً نفسه بذلك، غير مُستثقِل لصيامه، ولا مستطيل لأيامه). [فتح الباري: (4/ 115)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

349 - ذكر  ابن عبد البر في كتابه: (جامع بيان العلم وفضله): (أن عمر بن عبد العزيز والقاسم بن محمد اجتمعا فجعلا يتذاكران الحديث فجعل عمر يجيء بالشيء مخالفًا فيه القاسم، وجعل ذلك يشق على القاسم حتى تبين فيه، فقال له عمر: (لا تفعل، فما يسرني أن لي باختلافهم حمر النعم).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

350 - قال  ابن المنذر: (أجمع أهل العلم على أن الفرائض والأحكام تجب على المحتلم العاقل). [الإشراف على مذاهب العلماء: (7/ 227)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

351 - قال الغزالي: (وَكُلُّ مُخَالِطٍ فَفِي مُخَالَطَتِهِ أَدَبٌ، وَالْأَدَبُ عَلَى قَدْرِ حَقِّهِ، وحقُّه على قدر رابطته التي بها وقعت المخالطة).[إحياء علوم الدين: (2/ 193)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

352 - الأدب بقلم ابن قيم العصر: (الشيخ بكر أبو زيد):(مجموعةُ آداب، نواقضها مجموعة آفات، فإذا فات أدبٌ منها، اقترف المفرط آفةً من آفاته، فمُقلٌّ ومستكثر، وكما أنَّ هذه الآداب درجات صاعدة إلى السنةِ فالوجوبِ، فنواقضُها دركاتٌ هابطةٌ إلى الكراهةِ فالتَّحريمِ، ومنها ما يشملُ عمومَ الخلق من كل مكلف، ومنها ما يختصُّ به طالب العلم، ومنها ما يُدرك بضرورة الشرع، ومنها ما يُعرف بالطبع، ويدلُّ عليه عموم الشرع، من الحمل على محاسن الآداب، ومكارم الأخلاق). [حلية طالب العلم: (صـ 139)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

353 - قال ابن القيم: (وعلمُ الأدب: هو علم إصلاح اللسان والخطاب، وإصابة مواقعه، وتحسين ألفاظه، وصيانته عن الخطأ والخلل، وهو شعبةٌ من الأدب العام). [مدارج السالكين: (2/ 356)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

354 _ قال ابن تيمية: (الوالد إن دعا على ابنه ظلماً أثم وكان ذلك كفارة للابن المظلوم ويؤجر على صبره). [مجموع الفتاوى: (31 / 303)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

355 - قال الشوكاني: (والمتعصب وإن كان بصره صحيحًا فبصيرته عمياء؛ وأذنه عن سماع الحق صمّـاء). [فتح القدير: (2/ 243)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

356 - قال العز بن عبد السلام: ((السياقُ مُرْشِدٌ إلى تَبْيِينِ الْمُجْمَلاَتِ، وترجيح المحتملات، وتقرير الواضحات، وكل ذلك بعُرف الاستعمال...). [الإمام في بيان أدلة الأحكام: (1 /159- 160)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

357 - قال الزركشي: ((دلالة السياق: أنكرها بعضهم، ومَن جَهِلَ شيئاً أنكره! وقال بعضهم: إنَّها مُتَّفَقٌ عليها في مجاري كلام الله تعالى). [البحر المحيط: (6 /52)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

358 - قال الماوردي: (إِنَّ شَرَفَ الْمَطْلُوبِ بِشَرَفِ نَتَائِجِهِ، وَعِظَمِ خَطَرِهِ بِكَثْرَةِ مَنَافِعِهِ، وَبِحَسَبِ مَنَافِعِهِ تَجِبُ الْعِنَايَةُ بِهِ، وَعَلَى قَدْرِ الْعِنَايَةِ بِهِ يَكُونُ اجْتِنَاءُ ثَمَرَتِهِ، وَأَعْظَمُ الْأُمُورِ خَطَراً وَقَدْراً وَأَعُمُّهَا نَفْعاً وَرِفْداً مَا اسْتَقَامَ بِهِ الدِّينُ وَالدُّنْيَا وَانْتَظَمَ بِهِ صَلَاحُ الْآخِرَةِ وَالْأُولَى؛ لِأَنَّ بِاسْتِقَامَةِ الدِّينِ تَصِحُّ الْعِبَادَةُ، وَبِصَلَاحِ الدُّنْيَا تَتِمُّ السَّعَادَةُ). [أدب الدنيا والدين: (صـ 11)].

----------


## البرهان والاتقان

الله الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الله الله


جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

359 - قال ابن حجر: (أغفل المزي في الأطراف هذا الحديث المتعلق بليلة القدر فلم يذكره في ترجمة أيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر، وهو وارد عليه، وبالله التوفيق). [فتح الباري: (3/ 63)].

قلت: يعني حديث: (1156 - 1157 - 1158): (أرى رؤياكم قد تواطأت في العشر الأواخر).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

360 - قال ابن حجر عند شرحه لحديث: (من تعار من الليل): (وإنما يتفق ذلك لمن تعود الذكر واستأنس به وغلب حتى صار حديث نفسه في نومه ويقظته، فأُكرم مَنْ اتصف بذلك بإجابة دعوته وقبول صلاته). [فتح الباري: (3/ 59 - 60)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

361 - قال ابن حجر: (قوله: (أبدًا) تقرر في كتب العربية أنها تستعمل للمستقبل، وأما الماضي فيؤكد بقط، ويجاب عن الحديث المذكور بأنها ذكرت على سبيل المبالغة إجراءٌ للماضي مجرى المستقبل كأن ذلك دأبه لا يتركه). [فتح الباري: 3/ 64)].

قلت: يعني حديث: (1159): (وركعتين بين النداءين، ولم يكن يدعهما أبدًا).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

362 - قال يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري: (ما أدركت فقهاء أرضنا إلا يسلمون في كل اثنتين من النهار). [البخاري تعليقًا: تحت باب: (ما جاء في التطوع مثنى مثنى)].

قلت: يعني بفقهاء أرضنا: المدينة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

363 - قال ابن رشيد: (مقصوده أن يبين بالأحاديث والآثار التي أوردها أن المراد بقوله في الحديث: (مثنى مثنى)، أن يسلم من كل ثنتين). [فتح الباري: (3/ 73)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

364 - عرَّف الشوكاني التعصُّب بأنه: (تقديم ذلك القول على غيره من الأقوال، واتِّخاذه حُجَّةً ملزمةً لا تجوز مخالفتُها). [أدب الطلب ومنتهى الأرب: (صـ 26)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

365 - قال ابن القيم: (أعجب من هذا شأنكم معاشر المقلِّدين، أنكم إذا وجدتُم آية من كتاب الله تُوافِق رأي صاحبكم، أظهرتُم أنكم تأخُذُون بها، والعُمْدة في نفس الأمر على ما قاله، لا على الآية، وإذا وجدتم آيةً نظيرها تخالف قوله، لم تأخذوا بها، وتطلَّبْتُم لها وجوه التأويل، وإخراجها عن ظاهرها؛ حيث لم تُوافق رأيه، وهكذا تفعلون في نصوص السنة سواء...). [إعلام الموقعين: (2/ 214)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

366 - عرَّف ابن حجر الهوى بقوله: (هو ميل النفس وانحرافها نحو المذموم شرعًا). [فتح الباري: (4/ 89)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

367 - قال عامر بن عبدالله بن الزبير بن العوام: (ما ابتدع رجل بدعةً إلَّا أتى غدًا بما يُنكره اليوم). [الإبانة: (83)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

368 - قال الشافعي: (مِنْ إهَانَةِ العِلْمِ أنْ تُنَاظِرَ كُلَّ مَنْ نَاظَرَكَ، وَتُقَاوِلَ كُلَّ مَنْ قَاوَلَكَ). [مناقب الشافعي للبيهقي: ( 2 / 151)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

369 -  قال ابن القيم: (وإذا تبيَّن أن فعل المأمور أفضل فالصبر عليه أفضل أنواع الصبر وبه يسهل عليه الصبر عن المحظور، والصبر على المقدور؛ فإن الصبر الأعلى يتضمن الصبر الأدنى دون العكس، وقد ظهر لك من هذا أن الأنواع الثلاثة متلازمة وكل نوع منها يعين على النوعين الآخرين وإن كان من الناس من قوة صبره على المقدور فإذا جاء الأمر والنهى فقوة صبره هناك ضعيفة، ومنهم من هو بالعكس من ذلك، ومنهم من قوة صبره في جانب الأمر أقوى ومنهم من هو بالعكس، والله أعلم). [عدة الصابرين: (صـ 44)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

370 - ذكر الذهبي في ترجمة: (شمر بن ذي الجوشن، أبو السابغة الضبابي)، في ميزان الاعتدال: (2/ 280):
روى أبو بكر بن عياش عن أبي إسحاق قال: كان شمر يصلى معنا، ثم يقول: (اللهم إنك تعلم أني شريف فاغفر لى).
قلت: كيف يغفر الله لك وقد أعنت على قتل ابن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قال: (ويحك! فكيف نصنع؟ إن أمراءنا هؤلاء أمرونا بأمر فلم نخالفهم، ولو خالفناهم كنا شرًا من هذه الحمر السقاة).
قلت: (القائل الذهبي): (إن هذا لعذر قبيح، فإنما الطاعة في المعروف).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

371 - ️‏قال ابن عثيمين: (الإنسان إذا عود نفسه التهاون ‏والتكاسل في الطاعات؛‏⁧ اعتادت هذا وصار هذا خلقًا لها). [الشرح الممتع: (2/137)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

372 - قال ابن الجوزي: (سِتر المصَائب مِن جُملة كتمَان السّر؛ لأنّ إظهَارهَا يَسرّ الشّامت، ويُؤلم المُحبّ). [صَيد الخَاطر: (274/1)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

373 - قال ابن كثير: (‏‏فلابد للتائب من العبادة والاشتغال بالعمل للآخرة؛ وإلا فالنفس همامة متحركة). [البداية والنهاية: ⁩ (١٧١/٨ )].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

374 - وقع من وقع من الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- في بعض الذنوب؛ لبشريتهم، ولم نسمع من المنافقين ولا حتى المشركين عَيِب اللحية ولا النقاب !!!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

375 - عن محمد بن مسلم بن وارة قال: قدمت من مصر فأتيت أبا عبد الله أحمد بن حنبل أُسلِّم عليه، فقال لي: كَتَبْتَ كُتُب الشافعي - رضي الله عنه -؟ قلت: لا. قال: فرطَّتَ، ما عرفنا المجمل من المفسر، ولا ناسخ حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من منسوخه حتى جالسنا الشافعي). [الاعتبار في الناسخ والمنسوخ من الآثار: (ص_ 3)، للحازمي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

376 - قال القاضي البيضاوي: (وأكثر الأصوليين الذين تكلموا في ذلك لم يفهموا مراد الشافعي وليس مراده إلا ما ذكرناه). [الإبهاج شرح المنهاج: (2/ 249)].
وذلك في طوايا شرحه لقول الشافعي: (هل تُنسخ السنة بالقرآن)؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

377 - قال الكيا الهراسي: (هفوات الكبار على أقدارهم، ومن عُدَّ خطأوه عَظُم قدره). [الإبهاج شرح المنهاج: (2/ 247)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

378 - قال ابن حزم: ( فكل ما أنزل الله تعالى في القرآن أو على لسان نبيه ففرض اتباعه، فمن قال في شيء من ذلك إنه منسوخ فقد أوجب ألا يطاع ذلك الأمر وأسقط لزوم اتباعه، وهذه معصية لله تعالى مجردة وخلاف مكشوف إلا أن يقوم برهان على صحة قوله وإلا فهو مفتر مبطل). [الإحكام في أصول الأحكام: (4/ 83 - 84)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

379 - قال ابن مفلح: (وظاهر كلام أحمد والأصحاب وجوب النصح للمسلم، وإن لم يسأله ذلك كما هو ظاهر الأخبار). [الآداب الشرعية: (1/ 291)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

380 - قال ابن كثير عند تفسير قوله تعالى: {يَوْمَ نَدْعُو كُلَّ أُنَاسٍ بِإِمَامِهِمْ}: وقال بعض السلف: (هذا أكبرُ شرفٍ لأصحاب الحديث؛ لأن أمامهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم).[تفسيره: (3/ 87)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

381 - قال ابن حجر: (ولكل مقام مقال، ولكل مجال رجال). [مقدمة نكته على ابن الصلاح: (1/ 31)].

----------


## أبو محمد الشركسي

> 324 - قال قتادة: (تجد أهل الباطل مختلفة شهادتهم، مختلفة أهواؤهم، مختلفة أعمالهم، وهم مجتمعون في عداوة أهل الباطل). [تفسير الطبري: (٢٣/ ٢٩٢)].


أخي العزيز، زادك الله علما
هنا خطأ مطبعي:
"وهم مجتمعون في عداوة أهل الحق"
بارك الله فيك!

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أخي العزيز، زادك الله علما
> هنا خطأ مطبعي:
> "وهم مجتمعون في عداوة أهل الحق"
> بارك الله فيك!


وفيك بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

382 - ذكر ابن جريج عن عطاء بن أبي رباح قال : (إن الرجل ليحدثني بالحديث فأنصت له كأن لم أسمعه قط وقد سمعته قبل أن يولد). [تاريخ مدينة دمشق: (40 /401)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

383 - جمع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بعض الضوابط والآداب في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر في كلمة جامعة له قال فيها:
(ينبغي لمن يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر أن يكون فقيهًا فيما يأمر به، فقيهًا فيما ينهى عنه، رفيقًاً فيما يأمر به، رفيقاً فيما ينهى عنه، حليمًاً فيما يأمر به، حليمًا فيما ينهى عنه، فالفقه قبل الأمر ليعرف المعروف وينكر المنكر، والرفق عند الأمر ليسلك أقرب الطرق إلى تحصيل المقصود، والحلم بعد الأمر ليصبر على أذى المأمور المنهي؛ فإنه كثيرًا ما يحصل له الأذى بذلك، ولهذا قال تعالى: (وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ). [لقمان:17] [مجموع الفتاوى: (15 / 167)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

384 - *قال تعالى:* *﴿وَعِندَهُم قاصِراتُ الطَّرفِ أَترابٌ﴾* *[ص: ٥٢]* *(لو لم يكن العفاف جمالا لما ذكر في الجنة).**[د. عبدالله بن بلقاسم]*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

385 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولا ريب أن محبة الفواحش مرضٌ في القلب، فإن الشهوة توجب السكر، كما قال تعالى عن قوم لوط: (إنهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون). [مجموع الفتاوى: (١٥/ ٢٨٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

386 - قال ابن حجر: (محمد بن إبراهيم بن يعقوب شمس الدين شيخ الوضوء الشافعي كان يقرئ بالسبع ويشارك في الفضائل، وقيل له: شيخ الوضوء؛ لأنه كان يطوف على المطاهر فيعلم العامة الوضوء ...). [إنباء الغمر: (2/ 305)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

387 - قال ابن حجر: (محمد بن إسماعيل الأربلي بدر الدين بن الكحال عني بالفقه والأصول، وكان جيد الفهم، فقيرًا ذا عيال؛ وهو مع ذلك راض قانع، جاوز الأربعين). [إنباء الغمر: (2/ 306 - 307)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

388 - قال الزرنوجي: (لا يفترض على كل مسلم طلب كل علم، وإنما يفترض عليه طلب علم الحال، كما يقال: (وأفضل العلم علم الحال، وأفضل العمل حفظ الحال). [تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم: (صـ 59)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

389 - قال القاضي ابن البيساني في رسالته إلى العماد الاصفهاني: (إنّي رأيتُ أنّه ما كَتَبَ أحَدُهُم في يَومِهِ كِتاباً إلا قالَ في غَدِهِ، لوغُيّرَ هذا لَكانَ أَحسن ولَو زُيِّدَ ذاكَ لَكانَ يُستَحسن، ولَو قُدِّمَ هذا لكانَ أفضل، ولو تُرِكَ ذاكَ لَكانَ أجمل، وهذا مِن أعظَمِ العِبر، وهو دَليلٌ على استيلاءِ النّقْصِ على جُملَةِ البَشر). [كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (14/1)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

390 - قال ابن القيم: (فإن الراجي ليس معارضًا، ولا معترضًا، بل راغبًا راهبًا، مؤملاً لفضل ربه، محسن الظن به، متعلق الأمل ببره وجوده، عابدًا له بأسمائه: المحسن، البر، المعطي، الحليم، الغفور، الجواد، الوهاب، الرزاق، والله يحب من عبده أن يرجوه، ولذلك كان عند رجاء العبد له وظنه به). [مدارج السالكين: (2 / 43)].

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وسددك شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وسددك شيخنا الفاضل



وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

391 - قال عبد الله بن عون: (لا يُؤخذ العلمُ إلاَّ ممن شُهِد له عندنا بالطلب). [انظر: علوم الحديث لابن الصلاح: (1/ 66).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

392 - قال القرطبي: (فإن قال قائل: فما معنى الخوف بعد التوبة والمغفرة؟
قيل له: هذه سبيل العلماء بالله عز وجل أن يكونوا خائفين من معاصيهم وجلين، وهم أيضاً لا يأمنون أن يكون قد بقي من أشراط التوبة شيء لم يأتوا به، فهم يخافون من المطالبة به). [الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (13/ 161)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

393 - قال ابن تيمية: (فينبغي للظالم التائب أن يستكثر من الحسنات، حتى إذا استوفى المظلومون حقوقهم لم يبق مفلساً. ومع هذا فإذا شاء الله أن يعوض المظلوم من عنده فلا رادّ لفضله، كما إذا شاء أن يغفر ما دون الشرك لمن يشاء). [الفتاوى الكبرى: (1/ 112)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

394 - قال القرطبي: (من استقرأ الشريعة؛ علم أن الله يقبل توبة الصادقين قطعًا). [فتح الباري: (10/ 33)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

395 - قال الزرنوجي: (مَنْ وجدَ لذةَ العلم والعمل به؛ قلَّما يرغبُ فيما عند الناس). [تعليم المتعلم طريق التعلم: (ص ٦٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

395 - قال الزهري: (هوان بالعلم؛ أن يحمله العالم إلى بيت المتعلم). [تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم: (صـ 49)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

396 - عن حماد بن سلمة: (مَنْ طلب الحديث لغير الله تعالى؛ مُكِرَ به). [تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم: (صـ 45)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

397 - قال ابن جماعة: (واعلم أن جميع ما ذُكِرَ من فضيلة العلم والعلماء إنما هو في حق العلماء العاملين، الأبرار المتقين الذين قصدوا به وجه الله الكريم، والزلفى لديه في جنات النعيم، لا من طلبه بسوء نية، أو خبث طوية، أو لأغراض دنيوية من جاه، أو مال، أو مكاثرة في الأتباع والطلاب). [تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم: (صـ 45)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

398 - قال ابن تيمية: (فلابد للعبد أن يثبت لله ما يجب إثباته له من صفات الكمال، وينفي عنه ما يجب نفيه عنه مما يضاد هذه الحال ولابد له في أحكامه من أن يثبت خلقه وأمره؛ فيؤمن بخلقه المتضمن كمال قدرته، وعموم مشيئته، ويثبت أمره المتضمن بيان ما يحبه ويرضاه، من القول والعمل، ويؤمن بشرعه وقدره أيمانًا خاليًا من الزلل). [التدمرية: (صـ 4)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

399 - قال ابن تيمية: (لابد من إثبات بلا تمثيل، وتنزيه بلا تعطيل). [التدمرية: (صـ 30)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

400 _ قال ابن تيمية: (إنَّ الإنسان إذا اتَّبع العدل؛ نُصر على خصمه، وإذا خرج عنه؛ طمع فيه خصمه). [درء تعارض العقل والنقل: (409/8)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

401 _ قال ابن تيمية: (ﻭﺇﺫﺍ ﺭﺃﻳﺖ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺪ ﻳﻘﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺁﺫﻭﻩ، ﻭﻻ ﻳﺮﺟﻊ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻠﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻐﻔﺎﺭ، ﻓﺎﻋﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺘﻪ ﻣﺼﻴﺒﺔ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ). [(جامع المسائل: ( ١٩٦/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

402 - قال ابن تيمية واصفًا حال كل مبتدع يقوده هواه في باب من أبواب العلم: (وهؤلاء جميعهم يفرون من شيء فيقعون في نظيره وفي شر منه، مع ما يلزمهم من التحريف والتعطيل، ولو أمعنوا النظر لسووا بين المتماثلات وفرقوا بين المختلفات كما تقتضيه المعقولات ...). [التدمرية: (صـ 19)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

403 - قال ابن تيمية: (إن العبد بين أمرين: أمر يفعله الله به: فهي نعم الله التي تنزل عليه فتحتاج إلى شكر، وأمر يفعله هو: إما خير وإما شرّ، فالخير يفتقر إلى معونة الله له فيحتاج إلى الاستعانة، والشر يفتقر إلى الاستغفار ليمحو أثره). [مجموع الفتاوى: (18/ 285)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

404 - قال ابن تيمية: (فهذا المفرِّق بين بعض الصفات وبعض، يقال له فيما نفاه كما يقوله هو فيما أثبته). [التدمرية: (صـ 33)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

405 - قال ابن حجر عند حديث: (6434): (يذهب الصالحون الأول فالأول): (وفيه الندب إلى الاقتداء بأهل الخير، والتحذير من مخالفتهم؛ خشية أن يصير من خالفهم ممن لا يعبأ الله به). [فتح الباري: (11/ 252)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

406 - قال ابن جماعة: (أقل درجات العالم أن يستقذر التعلق بالدنيا؛ لأنه أعلم الناس بخستها وفتنتها، وسرعة زوالها، وكثرة تعبها ونصبها، فهو أحق بعدم الالتفات إليها والاشتغال بهمومها). [تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم: (صـ ٥٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

407 - قال ابن جماعة: (ومن الناس من ينكر التصنيف والتأليف في هذا الزمان على من ظهرت أهليته، وعرفت معرفته، ولا وجه لهذا الإنكار إلا التنافس بين أهل الأعصار). [تذكرة السامع والمتكلم في أدب العالم والمتعلم: (صـ ٦٠)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

العلم قال الله قال الرسول ...

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> العلم قال الله قال الرسول ...
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

408 - لكل سنٍ همومٌ للفتى وعنا ... لَا ينقضي الهمّ حَتَّى ينقضي الْأَجَل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

409 - قال السبكي: (وَقد رُوِيَ أَن ابْن معِين قَالَ فِيهِ -أي الشافعي- لَيْسَ بِثِقَة، قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فقد آذَى ابْن معِين نَفسه بذلك، وَلم يلفت أحد إِلَى كَلَامه فِي الشَّافِعِي، وَلَا إِلَى كَلَامه فِي جمَاعَة من الْأَثْبَات، كَمَا لم يلتفتوا إِلَى توثيقه بعض النَّاس).  [طبقات الشافعية: (9/ 113 - 114)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

410 - القوامة يا عباد الله: تدبير وتمرير لا تدمير وتكسير، يسكت في غير عجز، ويتغاضى في غير ضعف، ويؤثر على نفسه ولو كان به خصاصة، ويمنح من ذهنه، وبسط وجهه، وحسن خلقه ما لا يستطيعه محدود الأفق، أو ضيق الصدر، أو شحيح البذل، أو لئيم الطبع. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

411 - قال ابن تيمية: (والنَّاس إذا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان؛ أبغض بعضهم بعضًا). [مجموع الفتاوى: (١٢٨/١٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

412 - قال ابن القيم: (ولما كان نصيب كل عبد من الرحمة على قدر نصيبه من الهدى كان أكمل المؤمنين إيمانًا أعظمهم رحمة، كما قال تعالى فى أصحاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: {مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ الله وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ على الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاء بَيْنَهُمْ} [الفتح: 29] . [إغاثة اللهفان: (2/ 173)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

413 - ‏قال ابن القيم: (الرجل كلما اتسع علمه اتسعت رحمته). [إغاثة اللهفان: (173/2)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

414 - قال ابن القيم: ‏(والصادق يرزقه الله مهابةً وجلالةً فمن رآه هابه وأحبه، والكاذب يرزقه إهانةً ومقتًا فمن رآه مقته واحتقره). [إعلام الموقعين: (1 /235)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

415 - قال ابن تيمية: (من اجتهد واستعان بالله تعالى، ولازم الاستغفار والاجتهاد؛ فلا بدَّ أن يؤتيه الله من فضله ما لم يخطر ببال). [الفتاوى الكبرى: (62/5)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

416 - قال حاتم الأصم: (معي ثلاثُ خصال، أظهر بها على خصمي، قالوا: ما هي؟ قال: أفرحُ إذا أصاب خصمي، وأحْزن إذا أخطأ، وأحفظ نفسي لا تتجاهل عليه). 
فبلغ ذلك الإمام أحمد بن حنبل فقال: (سبحان الله! ما كان أعقله من رجل). [المنتظم لابن الجوزي: (1/ 220)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

417 - من تصدَّر للرد على مخالفيه دون تحلِّيه بالعلم والعدل؛ جار وتجبَّر وطَغَى شاء أم أبى !!! [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

418 - قال ابن تيمية: (ونحن نذكر قاعدةً جامعة في هذا الباب، لهم ولسائر الأمة، فنقول لا بدّ أنْ يكون مع الإنسان أصولٌ كلية، يَرد إليها الجزئيات، ليتكلم بعلمٍ وعدل، ثم يعرف الجزيئات كيف وقعت، وإلا فيبقى في كذبٍ وجهل في الجزئيات، وجهل وظلم في الكليات، فيتولد فساد عظيم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (19/ 238)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

419 - قال الشوكاني: (دع عنك ما يقع من الاختلاف في المذاهب والمعتقدات؛ فإنه يبلغ الأمر إلى عداوة فوق عداوة أهل الملل المختلفة، فطالب الإنصاف لا يلتفت إلى شيء مما يقع من الجرح والتعديل بالمذاهب والنحل). [أَدَبُ الطَلبِ وَمُنتهَى الأَرَب: (صـ 159)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

420 - قال ابن الجوزى: (والله يعلم أننا لم نقصد ببيان غلط الغالط، إلا تنزيه الشريعة، والغَيرة عليها من الدَّخَل، وما علينا من القائل والفاعل، وإنما نُؤدي بذلك أمانة العلم، وما زال العلماء يُبين كل واحدٍ منهم غلط صاحبه، قصدًا لبيان الحق لا لإظهار عيب الغالط، ولا اعتبار بقول جاهلٍ يقول: كيف يُرد على فلانٍ الزاهد المتبرك به، لأنَّ الانقياد إنما يكون إلى ما جاءت به الشريعة، لا إلى الأشخاص، وقد يكون الرجل من الأولياء، وأهل الجنة، وله غلطات، فلا تمنع منزلته بيان الله). [تلبيس إبليس:(1/ 152)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

421 - من إنصاف المباحثات والمناظرات: (إنْ كنت ناقلًا فالصحة، أو مدعيًا فالدليل !!!).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

422 -قال ابن القيم: (فما دفعت شدائد الدنيا بمثل التوحيد؛ ولذلك كان دعاء الكرب بالتوحيد، ودعوة ذي النون التي ما دعا بها مكروب إلا فرج الله كربه بالتوحيد، فلا يلقي في الكرب العظام إلا الشرك ولا ينجي منها إلا التوحيد، فهو مفزع الخليقة وملجؤها وحصنها وغياثها، وبالله التوفيق). [الفوائد: (صـ 132)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

423 - قال الألوسي: (المعهود من ذوي المروءة جبر قلوب النساءِ لضعفهنَّ؛ ولذا يندب للرجل إذا أعطى شيئًا لولده أن يبدأ بأنثاهم).‏ [روح المعاني: (٣٦/٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

424 - قال الفضيل بن عياض: (أهل السُّنة مَن عرف ما يدخل بطنه من حلال). [شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنَّة والجماعة: (١/ ٦٤)، للالكائي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

425 -  العِجْلُ: ولدُ البقرةِ، والعِجَّوْلُ مثله، والجمع العَجاجيل، والأنثى عِجْلَةٌ، عن أبى الجراح. وبقرة معجل: ذات عجل. [الصحاح تاج اللغة، وصحاح العربية: (5/ 1759)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

426 - الإِمَّرُ: الصغيرُ مِنَ الحُمْلان أَوْلادِ الضأْنِ، والأُنثى إِمَّرَةٌ، وَقِيلَ: هُمَا الصَّغِيرَانِ مِنْ أَولادِ الْمَعْزِ. [لسان العرب: (4/ 32)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

427 - قال ابن حجر: (والمياميس: جمع مومِسة بكسر الميم، وهي الزانية، وقال ابن الجوزي: إثبات الياء فيه غلط، والصواب حذفها، وخرج على إشباع الكسرة، وحكى غيره جوازه). [فتح الباري: (3/ 117)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

428 - قال ابن حجر: (قوله: (محمد بن كثير)، هو العبدي البصري، ولم يخرج البخاري للكوفي، ولا للشامي، ولا للصغاني شيئًا). [فتح الباري: (3/ 128)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

429 - يا طالب العلم: لابد لك من شيخ يصحح لك سقيم الأفهام، ويُبِّن لك مُشْكَل الكلام. [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

430 - قيل: عَلِّم علمك من يجهل، وتعلم ممن يعلم، فإذا فعلت ذلك؛ حفظت ما علمت، وتعلمت ما جهلت.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

431 - 
قرب الرحيل إلى ديار الآخـرة ... فاجعل إلهي خير عمري آخــره
وارحم مبيتي في القبور ووحدتي ... وارحم عظامي حين تصبح ناخرة
فأنا المسكين الـذي أيامــه ... ولت بأوزار غـدت متواتــرة
فلئن رحمت فأنت أكرم راحم ... وبحـار جودك ياإلهــي زاخـرة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

432 - 
تمـوت النفـوس بأوصابها .... ولم تدر عُوّادها ما بها
وما أنصفت مهجة تشتكي .... أذاها إلى غير أحبابهـا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

433 - لقد أهاج الفراغ عليك شغلًا ... وأسبابُ البلاء من الفراغ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

434 - قال البيهقي: (وهذا هو الذي إليه عبد الرحمن مهدي، وهو أحد أئمة هذا الشأن، ولأجله صنف الشافعي كتاب الرسالة، وإليه أرسله). [معرفة السنن والآثار: (1/ 143)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

435 - قال النووي في وصف الشافعي: (وهو المبرز في الاستنباط من الكتاب والسنة، البارع في معرفة الناسخ والمنسوخ، والمجمل والمبين، والخاص والعام، وغيرها من تقاسيم الخطاب، فلم يسبقه أحد إلى فتح هذا الباب؛ لأنه أول من صنف أصول الفقه بلا اختلاف ولا ارتياب). [تهذيب الأسماء واللغات: (1/ 49)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

436 - قال فوران: (قسمت كتاب الإمام أبي عبد الله -يعني أحمد بن حنبل- بين ولديه فوجدت فيها رسالتي الشافعي: (العراقية)، و: (المصرية)، بخط أبي عبد الله). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (10/ 57)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

437 - قال أبو بكر الصومعي: سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول: (صاحب حديث لا يشبع من كتب الشافعي). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (10/ 57)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

438 - قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي: (لما نظرت في كتاب: (الرسالة)، لمحمد بن إدريس أذهلتني؛ لأنني رأيت كلام رجل عاقل فقيه ناصح، وإني لأكثر الدعاء له). [تاريخ دمشق: (51/ 324)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

439 - شروح الرسالة للشافعي:
ذكر عبد الله محمد الحبشي في جامع الشروح والحواشي: (2/ 950 - 951)، تسعة شروح، لم يطبع منها شيء:
1- دلائل الأعلام في شرح رسالة الإمام، لأبي بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن زيد الصيرفي المطيري، المتوفى: (330 هجريًا).
2 - شرح رسالة الإمام الشافعي، لأبي الوليد حسان بن محمد بن أحمد بن هارون القرشي، المتوفي: (349 هجريًا).
3 - شرح رسالة الإمام الشافعي، لأبي بكر محمد بن علي بن إسماعيل، المتوفى: (365 هجريًا).
4 -  شرح رسالة الإمام الشافعي، لأبي بكر بن محمد بن عبد الله الشيباني الجوزقي، المتوفى: (388 هجريًا).
5 - شرح الرسالة، لأبي محمد عبد الله بن يوسف الجويني والد إمام الحرمين، المتوفى: (438 هجريًا).
6 - شرح الرسالة، لأبي زيد عبد الرحمن الجزولي المالكي، المتوفى (741 هجريًا).
7 -  شرح رسالة الإمام الشافعي، لجمال الدين الأفقهسي ابن العماد الشافعي، المتوفى (808 هجريًا).
8 - شرح الرسالة، لتاج الدين عمر *بن* على *بن* سالم *بن* صدقه اللخمى الاسكندرى المالكي الشهير *بالفاكهاني* أو بابن الفاكهاني، المتوفى (734 هجريًا).
9 - شرح الرسالة، لأبي القاسم عيسى بن ناجي المالكي، المتوفى (837 هجريًا).

ولها شرح معاصر: سبك المقالة في شرح الرسالة، لمحمد بن عبد العزيز المبارك.

وخرَّج أحاديث الرسالة، جمال الدين يوسف بن شاهين سبط ابن حجر العسقلاني، المتوفى (899 هجريًا)، سماه: (رِي الظمأ في صافي الزلالة بتخريج أحاديث الرسالة).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

440 - قال محمد بن صالح الفُلاني: (وَقد قَالَ الشَّافِعِي -رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى- مَا من أحد إِلَّا وَتذهب عَلَيْهِ سنة لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وتعزب عَنهُ، وَقد جمع ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد -رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى- الْمسَائِل الَّتِي خَالف مَذْهَب كل وَاحِد من الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح انفرادًا واجتماعًا فِي مُجَلد ضخم، وَذكر فِي أَوله أَن نِسْبَة هَذِه الْمسَائِل إِلَى الْأَئِمَّة الْمُجْتَهدين حرَام وَأَنه يجب على الْفُقَهَاء المقلدين لَهُم مَعْرفَتهَا لِئَلَّا يعزوها إِلَيْهِم فيكذبوا عَلَيْهِم، هَكَذَا نَقله عَنهُ تِلْمِيذه الأدفوي). [إيقاظ همم أولي الأبصار للاقتداء بسيد المهاجرين والأنصار: (صـ 99)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

441 - 
وتعر من ثوبين مـن يلبسهما ... يلق الــــردى بمذمة وهوان
ثوب من الجهل المركب فوقه ... ثـوب التعصـب بئست الثوبان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

442 - قال ابن حجر: (وفي الحديث إثبات وجود الشياطين والجن، وأنهما لمسمى واحد، وإنما صارا صنفين باعتبار الكفر والإيمان؛ فلا يقال لمن آمن منهم إنه شيطان). [فتح الباري: (8 /675)].

----------


## مسترشدي

> 434 - قال البيهقي: (وهذا هو الذي *[أشار]* إليه عبد الرحمن مهدي، وهو أحد أئمة هذا الشأن، ولأجله صنف الشافعي كتاب الرسالة، وإليه أرسله). [معرفة السنن والآثار: (1/ 143)].


بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك



وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

443 - قال ابن حجر: (والسهو الغفلة عن الشيء وذهاب القلب إلى غيره وفرق بعضهم بين السهو والنسيان وليس بشيء). [فتح الباري: (3/ 137)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

444 - قال ابن حجر: (عبد الله ابن بُحينة: بُحينة اسم أمه أو أم أبيه، وعلى هذا فينبغي أن يكتب ابن بحينة بألف). [فتح الباري: (3/ 138).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

445 - قال ابن دقيق العيد: (لا شك أن الجمع أولى من الترجيح وادعاء النسخ). [فتح الباري: (3/ 140)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

446 - قال ابن حجر عن موضع سجود السهو: (وأما قول النووي أقوى المذاهب فيها قول مالك ثم أحمد، فقد قال غيره بل طريق أحمد أقوى؛ لأنه قال يستعمل كل حديث فيما ورد فيه وما لم يرد فيه شيء يسجد قبل السلام). [فتح الباري: (3/ 140)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

447 - قال ابن حجر: (الإدراج لا يثبت بالاحتمال). [فتح الباري: (3/ 140)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

448 - قال ابن حجر: (وقد اتفق معظم أهل الحديث من المصنفين وغيرهم على أن ذا الشمالين غير ذي اليدين ونص على ذلك الشافعي -رحمه الله- في اختلاف الحديث). 
وقال: (وذو الشمالين هو الذي قتل ببدر وهو خزاعي واسمه عمير بن عبد عمرو بن نضلة، وأما ذو اليدين فتأخر بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمدة؛ لأنه حدَّث بهذا الحديث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أخرجه الطبراني وغيره وهو سلمي واسمه الخرباق). [فتح الباري: (3/ 144)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

449 - قال النووي عند شرحه لحديث أصحاب الغار الثلاثة: (استدل أصحابنا بهذا على أنه يستحب للإنسان أن يدعو في حال كربه، وفي دعاء الاستسقاء، وغيره بصالح عمله، ويتوسل إلى الله تعالى به؛ لأن هؤلاء فعلوه فاستجيب لهم وذكره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في معرض الثناء عليهم وجميل فضائلهم). [شرح مسلم: (17/ 56)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

450 - قال الشوكاني: (فَإِنَّهُ لما كَانَ حَدِيث: (من عَادى لي وليًا)، قد اشْتَمَل على فَوَائِد كَثِيرَة النَّفْع، جليلة الْقدر لمن فهمها حق فهمها، وتدبرها كَمَا يَنْبَغِي، أَحْبَبْت أَن أفرد هَذَا الحَدِيث الْجَلِيل بمؤلف مُسْتَقل، أنشر من فَوَائده مَا تبلغ إِلَيْهِ الطَّاقَة ويصل إِلَيْهِ الْفَهم، وَمَا أحقه بِأَن يفرد بالتأليف، فَإِنَّهُ قد اشْتَمَل على كَلِمَات كلهَا دُرَر، الْوَاحِدَة مِنْهَا تحتهَا من الْفَوَائِد، مَا ستقف على الْبَعْض مِنْهُ، وَكَيف لَا يكون كَذَلِك وَقد حَكَاهُ عَن الرب سُبْحَانَهُ من أُوتِيَ جَوَامِع الْكَلم، وَمن هُوَ أفْصح من نطق بالضاد، وَخير الْعَالم بأسره، وَأجل خلق الله، وَسيد ولد آدم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟وَلم يسْتَوْف شرَّاح الحَدِيث -رَحِمهم الله- مَا يسْتَحقّهُ هَذَا الحَدِيث من الشَّرْح، فَإِن ابْن حجر رَحمَه الله لم يشرحه فِي فتح الْبَارِي إِلَّا بِنَحْوِ ثَلَاث ورقات مَعَ أَن شَرحه أكمل شرح البُخَارِيّ، وأكثرها تَحْقِيقًا، وأعمها نفعًا). [قطر الولي على حديث الولي: (صـ 22)].

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

13 - كَانَ أَحْمَدُ بنُ حَنْبَلٍ لاَ يَرَى الكِتَابَةَ عَنْ أَبِي نَصْرٍ التَّمَّارِ، وَلاَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بنِ مَعِيْنٍ، وَلاَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ امْتُحِنَ فَأَجَابَ.
قُلْتُ: (القائل الذهبي): هَذَا أَمرٌ ضَيِّقٌ، وَلاَ حَرَجَ عَلَى مَنْ أَجَابَ فِي المِحْنَةِ، بَلْ وَلاَ عَلَى مَنْ أُكرِهَ عَلَى صَرِيحِ الكُفْرِ عَمَلاً بِالآيَةِ - وَهَذَا هُوَ الحَقُّ -.
وَكَانَ يَحْيَى -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ السُّنَّةِ، فَخَافَ مِنْ سَطْوَةِ الدَّوْلَةِ، وَأَجَابَ تَقِيَّةً. [سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (11/ 87)].*.
قلت "نبيل" : هذا من جهة التصريح أمام العامة وهم الرعية ؟ والتصريح أمام الخليفة ولي الأمر.
.
ومن تتبع حالة هؤلاء زمن الفتنة وجد محمد بن نوح والأخوين ممن قتل في السجن ورفض يشهد القرآن مخلوق ؟
ومن تتبع حال هؤلاء زمن الفتنة وجد المحاسبي الحارث القصير لم يفتن في السجن ؟ بل صرّح بذلك أمام العامة الرعية في ساحة بغداد ؟ ثم دعى معهم ان القرآن مخلوق !
فكانت فتنة المحاسبي ومن معه من دعاة السنة قد انقلبت عليهم ؛ خاصة وقد خالفوا نصيحة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؟ واتبعوا الوزير بن دؤاد الجهمي في بدعته.
.
فخرج هنا موقف بن معين لم يصرح اما العامة بل وهو في السجن فعلموا عنه ليس من السجناء الكذابون الذين هم على همجية بن دؤاد ؟ فلما أطلق سراحهم قالوا كنا معكم سنة وعلى مذهب علماء بغداد والإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؟
.
ثم هنا يوضع كلام "الذهبي" :* (القائل الذهبي): هَذَا أَمرٌ ضَيِّقٌ، وَلاَ حَرَجَ عَلَى مَنْ أَجَابَ فِي المِحْنَةِ، بَلْ وَلاَ عَلَى مَنْ أُكرِهَ عَلَى صَرِيحِ الكُفْرِ عَمَلاً بِالآيَةِ - وَهَذَا هُوَ الحَقُّ -.
.
والمتتبع لحال هؤلاء جميعا يراهم منهم من توقف ومنهم من استقر على حجة ؟
وهنا تلاحظ : التوقف هو حين لا دليل ؟ وليس معناه التوقف هو الدليل ! لأنه ليس مذهب بل خلاف المذهب ؟ وحين لا دليل هو معنى التوقف ؟ فيرجع لما كان قبله وهو المذهب فيتبعه على انه لم يجد غيره في تلك المسألة.
لأن التوقف في الحقيقة هو عدم وجود حجة ومعناه عدم الحكم بشيء ؟
فلا سبيل له غير اتباع الراجح والذي عليه أهل العلم الأثبت منه تحصيلا وفهما للنصوص.
لكن بن دؤاد خالف كل هذا ورماه ورفضه ثم امر بسحب الإمام أحمد إلى السجن ! وبدأت الفتنة بين قتل وبين تعذيب.
وهنا كان لدا بن دؤاد تعارض ؟ فلم يكن له سبيل غير اتابع النصوص الشرعية عند الإكابر ؟ 
وأنه عند التعارض معناه التوقف دليل لا حجة ولا حكم نازل على ما يقول ؟ فلا سبيل له غير اتباع مذهب أهل السنة لأن هذا أصل من أصول الشريعة وليس مسألة اجتهاد كالفقه والأعذار في الكراهة والإكراه والإستكراه في مسائل الأعتقاد كما حصل مع بن معين منفردا لا أمام العامة ففتنهم واصل تأصيلا باطلا هو قول أصحاب العجل لن نبرح عليه عاكفين حتى يرجع إلينا موسى .. فعبدوا الله تبارك وتعالى على حرف.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> 13 - كَانَ أَحْمَدُ بنُ حَنْبَلٍ لاَ يَرَى الكِتَابَةَ عَنْ أَبِي نَصْرٍ التَّمَّارِ، وَلاَ عَنْ يَحْيَى بنِ مَعِيْنٍ، وَلاَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ امْتُحِنَ فَأَجَابَ.
> قُلْتُ: (القائل الذهبي): هَذَا أَمرٌ ضَيِّقٌ، وَلاَ حَرَجَ عَلَى مَنْ أَجَابَ فِي المِحْنَةِ، بَلْ وَلاَ عَلَى مَنْ أُكرِهَ عَلَى صَرِيحِ الكُفْرِ عَمَلاً بِالآيَةِ - وَهَذَا هُوَ الحَقُّ -.
> وَكَانَ يَحْيَى -رَحِمَهُ اللهُ- مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ السُّنَّةِ، فَخَافَ مِنْ سَطْوَةِ الدَّوْلَةِ، وَأَجَابَ تَقِيَّةً. [سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (11/ 87)].*.
> قلت "نبيل" : هذا من جهة التصريح أمام العامة وهم الرعية ؟ والتصريح أمام الخليفة ولي الأمر.
> .
> ومن تتبع حالة هؤلاء زمن الفتنة وجد محمد بن نوح والأخوين ممن قتل في السجن ورفض يشهد القرآن مخلوق ؟
> ومن تتبع حال هؤلاء زمن الفتنة وجد المحاسبي الحارث القصير لم يفتن في السجن ؟ بل صرّح بذلك أمام العامة الرعية في ساحة بغداد ؟ ثم دعى معهم ان القرآن مخلوق !
> فكانت فتنة المحاسبي ومن معه من دعاة السنة قد انقلبت عليهم ؛ خاصة وقد خالفوا نصيحة الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؟ واتبعوا الوزير بن دؤاد الجهمي في بدعته.
> .
> ...


هل تعني التفرقة بين من صرح أمام العوام، وبين من صرح أمام الإمام؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

451 - قال ابن حجر: (البرماوي الشيخ شمس الدين، ولد في نصف ذي القعدة سنة 763، وكان اسم والده فارسًا فغيرَّه البرماوي، وتفقه وهو شاب ... وكان حسن الخط كثير المحفوظ قوى الهمة في شغل الطلبة حسن التودد لطيف الأخلاق ضيق المال كثير الهم بسبب ذلك، ثم اتسع حاله بأخرة). [إنباء الغمر بأنباء العمر: (8/ 162 - 163)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

452 - قال ابن حجر:(البرماوي الشيخ شمس الدين، ولد في نصف ذي القعدة سنة 763 ...وله منظومات وتصانيف منها شرح العمدة ومنظومة في أسماء رجالها وشرحها وشرح البخارى في أربع مجلدات، وكان غالب عمره خاملًا، ثم ولي نيابة الحكم عن ابن أبي البقاء، وصحب ولده جلال الدين، ثم ناب عن الجلال البلقيني، ثم عن الإخنائي، ثم ترك ذلك وأقبل على الإشتغال، وكان للطلبة به نفع وفي كل سنة يتم كتابًا من المختصرات فيأتي على آخره ويعمل له وليمة). [إنباء الغمر بأنباء العمر: (8/ 162 - 163)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> 439 - شروح الرسالة للشافعي:
> وخرَّج أحاديث الرسالة، جمال الدين يوسف بن شاهين سبط ابن حجر العسقلاني، المتوفى (899 هجريًا)، سماه: (رِي الظمأ في صافي الزلالة بتخريج أحاديث الرسالة).


تصحيحًا لخطأ:
تخريج سبط ابن حجر لرسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني، وليست لرسالة الشافعي.

وتصويب الخطأ من صاحب الخطأ ليس بخطأ، ونعوذ بالله من الاستمرار على الخطأ.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

453 - قال سفيان الثوري: (لا تتكلم بلسانك ما تكسر به أسنانك). [حلية الأولياء: (٩٤٠٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

454 - قال ابن تيمية: ( فليس على أحد، بل ولا له: أن يوافق أحدًا على إثبات لفظه أو نفيه حتى يعرف مراده، فإن أراد حقًا قُبِلَ، وإن أراد باطلًا رُدَّ، وإن اشتمل كلامه على حق وباطل لم يقبل مطلقًا ولم يُرد جميع معناه، بل يُوقف اللفظ ويُفسَّر المعنى). [التدمرية: (صـ 65 - 66)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

455 -
 تَواضعْ تكنْ كالبَدرِ لاحَ لنَاظرٍ ... علَى صَفَحاتِ الماءِ وهو رَفيعُ
ولاَ تكُ كالدُّخَانِ يَعلو تجبُّـرًا ... علَى طَبَقاتِ الجوِّ وهو وَضيـعُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

456 - قال ابن حجر: (وكتاب الأدب المفرد يشتمل على أحاديث زائدة على ما في الصحيح وفيه قليل من الآثار الموقوفة وهو كثير الفائدة، والأدب: استعمال ما يحمد قولًا وفعلاً، وعبَّر بعضهم عنه بأنه: الأخذ بمكارم الأخلاق، وقيل: الوقوف مع المستحسنات، وقيل: هو تعظيم من فوقك والرفق بمن دونك، وقيل: إنه مأخوذ من المأدبة وهي الدعوة إلى الطعام سمي بذلك؛ لأنه يدعى إليه). [فتح الباري: (10/ 400)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

457 - قال ابن تيمية: (وقد عُلِم أن ما ثبت لمخلوق من الغنى عن غيره فالخالق سبحانه أحق به وأَوْلَى). [التدمرية: (صـ 85)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

458 - قال ابن تيمية: (ونعلم أن الأسماء كلها اتفقت في دلالتها على ذات الله، مع تنوع معانيها، فهي متفقة متواطئة من حيث الذات، متباينة من حيث الصفات). [التدمرية: (صـ 101)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

459 - قال المناوي: (لأَن من كثر أكله؛ كثر شربه؛ فَكثر نَومه؛ فكسل جِسْمه). [التيسير: (1/ 312)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

460 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولهذا لما كان الرد على من وصف الله تعالى بالنقائص بهذه الطريق طريقًا فاسدًا: لم يسلكه أحد من السلف والأئمة فلم ينطق أحد منهم في حق الله بالجسم لا نفيًا ولا إثباتًا، ولا بالجوهر والتحيز، ونحو ذلك؛ لأنها عبارات مجملة لا تحق حقًا ولا تبطل باطلًا؛ ولهذا لم يذكر الله في كتابه فيما أنكره على اليهود وغيرهم من الكفار: ما هو من هذا النوع؛ بل هذا هو من الكلام المبتدع الذي أنكره السلف والأئمة). [التدمرية: (صـ 135 - 136)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

461 - قال ابن تيمية: (وما سكت عنه السمع نفيًا وإثباتًا ولم يكن في العقل ما يثبته ولا ينفيه سكتنا عنه فلا نثبته ولا ننفيه؛ فنثبت ما علمنا ثبوته، وننفي ما علمنا نفيه، ونسكت عما لا نعلم نفيه ولا إثباته، والله أعلم). [التدمرية: (146)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

462 - قال السخاوي عن شيخه ابن حجر: (وكان -رحمه الله- لا يتكثَّر بعلومه ولا يتبجح بها، ولا يفتخر، ولا يباهي بمعارفه، بل كان يستحي من مدحه ويطرق، ولقد قال له بعض تلاميذه مرة: يا سيدي، إن لك بفتح الباري المنة على البخاري، فقال له: قصمت ظهري). [الجواهر والدرر: (3/ 992)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

463 - قال الذهبي عن الدارقطني: (لم يدخل الرجل أبدًا في علم الكلام والجدل ولا خاض في ذلك؛ بل كان سلفيًا). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (16 / 457)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

464 - قال الدارقطني: (اختلف قوم من أهل بغداد، فقال قوم: عثمان أفضل، وقال قوم: علي أفضل، فتحاكموا إليَّ، فأمسكت، وقلت: الإمساك خير، ثم لم أر لديني السكوت، وقلت للذي استفتاني: ارجع إليهم، وقل لهم: أبو الحسن يقول: عثمان أفضل من علي باتفاق جماعة أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، هذا قول أهل السنة، وهو أول عقد يحل في الرفض. 

قلت -القائل الذهبي-: ليس تفضيل علي برفض ولا هو ببدعة، بل قد ذهب إليه خلق من الصحابة والتابعين، فكل من عثمان وعلي ذو فضل وسابقة وجهاد، وهما متقاربان في العلم والجلالة، ولعلهما في الآخرة متساويان في الدرجة، وهما من سادة الشهداء رضي الله عنهما، ولكن جمهور الأمة على ترجيح عثمان على الإمام علي وإليه نذهب. والخطب في ذلك يسير، والأفضل منهما بلا شك أبو بكر وعمر، من خالف في ذا فهو شيعي جلد، ومن أبغض الشيخين واعتقد صحة إمامتهما فهو رافضي مقيت، ومن سبهما واعتقد أنهما ليسا بإمامي هدى فهو من غلاة الرافضة، أبعدهم الله. [سير أعلام النبلاء: (16/ 457)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

465 - قال الكِرمانيِّ: (هذا ولا أدعي العصمة؛ والبشر محل النقصان إلا من عصم الله، والخطأ والنسيان من لوازم الإنسان، لكن المقصود طلب الإنصاف، والتجنب عن الحسد والعناد والاعتساف، وفقنا الله تعالى للسداد، وثبتنا على الصواب والرشاد). [مقدمة النقود والردود، في أصول الفقه للكرماني، وهو جامع شروح المختصر الأصولي لابن الحاجب المالكي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

466 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولابدَّ للعبد من أوقات ينفرد بها بنفسه في دعائه، وذكره، وصلاته، وتفكره، ومحاسبة نفسه، وإصلاح قلبه، وما يختص به من الأمور). [مجموع الفتاوى: (10/ 426)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

467 - قال الإمام أحمد لمن وعظه بالصبر في المحنة: 
صبرتنـــــــي ووعظتنـــي فأنـــا لهـــــا ... فستنجلي بل لا أقول لعلها 
ويحلها من كان يملك عقدها  ... ثقة به إذ كان يملك حلهــا [تهذيب الآداب الشرعية: (صـ١٥٠-١٥١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

468 - قال سفيان الثَّوري: (إيَّاك والحدَّة والغضب، فإنَّهما يجرَّان إلى الفُجُور، والفُجُور يجرُّ إلى النَّار). [التذكرة الحمدونية: (1/ 220)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

469 - عرَّف أبو حنيفة الفقه بقوله: (معرفة النفس مالها وما عليها). [مرآة الأصول: (44/1)، والتوضيح لمتن التنقيح: (10/1)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

470 - مَنْ أَتْقَنَ الأصول؛ أًفْحَمَ الفُحُول !!! [لكاتبه].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

471 - ألا فاعلمنْ أن التآليف سبعــــةٌ... لكل لبيب في النصيحة خالصِ 
فشرحٌ لإغلاقٍ وتصحيحُ مخطئٍ ... وإبداعُ حَبْرٍ مُقْدِمٍ غير ناكصِ
       وترتيبُ منثور وجمعُ مُفَـــــرَّقٍ .... وتقصيرُ تطويلٍ وتتميمُ ناقصِ [أزهار الرياض (3/ 34-35)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

472 - قال العز بن عبد السلام: (الموفق من رأى المشكل مشكلًا، والواضح واضحًا، ومن تكلَّف خلاف ذلك لم يَخْلُ من جهل أو كذب). [القواعد الكبرى: (2/ 400)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

473 - قال عمرُ بنُ الخطابِ: (لاْ يَبِعْ فِيْ سُوْقِنَا إِلاْ مَنْ قَدْ تَفَقَّهَ فِيْ الدِّيْنِ). [رواه الترمذي (487) وقال: (حسن غريب)، وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

474 - قال الجاحظ: (القلم أبقى أثرًا، واللسان أكثر هذرًا، اللسان مقصور على القريب الحاضر، والقلم مطلق في الشاهد والغائب، والكتاب يقرأ بكل مكان، واللسان لا يعدو سامعه). [البيان والتبيين: (١/ ٥٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

475 - قال ابن حزم: (ولو جاز لكل من لا يتشكل في نفسه شيء أن ينكره؛ لجاز للأخشم أن ينكر الروائح، وللذي ولد أعمى أن ينكر الألوان). [رسائل ابن حزم: (4/ 334)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

476 - وقفت على كلمة لابن حزم في طوايا كلامه عن أصول المناظرة في رسائله: (٤/ ٣٣٥)، ما أحوجنا إليها، قال: (ولقد أخبرني مؤدبي أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الوارث ....).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

477 - قال ابن حزم: (والتكثير من الأدلة قوة، وليس يُعِدُّه عجزًا إلا جاهل منقطع). [رسائل ابن حزم: (٤/ ٣٣٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

478 - قال ابن حزم: (فإن وجدت حقًا ببرهان فارجع إليه ولا تتردد، ولا ترض لنفسك ببقاء ساعة آبيًا عن قبول الحق). [رسائله: (4/ 336)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وجدت




> 478 - قال ابن حزم: (فإن وحدت حقًا ببرهان فارجع إليه ولا تتردد، ولا ترض لنفسك ببقاء ساعة آبيًا عن قبول الحق). [رسائله: (4/ 336)].


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> وجدت
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيكم


وفيكم بارك الله.
تم التعديل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

479 - قال ابن حجر: (وقد نقل النووي الإجماع على أن غسل الميت فرض كفاية، وهو ذهول شديد؛ فإن الخلاف مشهور عند المالكية حتى أن القرطبي رجَّح في شرح مسلم أنه سنة، لكن الجمهور على وجوبه، وقد ردَّ ابن العربي على من لم يقل بذلك، وقد توارد به القول والعمل). [فتح الباري: (3/ 184)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

480 - قال ابن حجر: (وفي أثر سعد من الفوائد أنه ينبغي للعالِم إذا عَمِل عملًا يخشى أن يلتبس على من رآه أن يعلمهم بحقيقة الأمر؛ لئلا يحملوه على غير محمله). [فتح الباري: (3/ 186)].

أخرجه البخاري تعليقًا، قال: وقال سعد: (لو كان نَجِسًا ما مَسِسْتُهُ)، ووصله ابن أبي شيبة من طريق عائشة بنت سعد قالت:(أُوذِن سعد -تعني أباها- بجنازة سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو وهو بالعقيق فجاءه فغسَّله وكفَّنه وحنَّطه، ثم أتى داره فاغتسل ثم قال: (لم أغتسل من غُسله ولو كان نجسًا ما مسِسته، ولكني اغتسلت من الحر).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

481 - قال ابن المنذر: (ليس في أحاديث الغسل للميت أعلى من حديث أم عطية، وعليه عوَّل الأئمة). [فتح الباري: (3/ 187).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

482 - قال ابن حجر: (وأم الهُذيل: هي حفصة بت سيرين). [فتح الباري: (3/ 196)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

483 - قال ابن حجر: (وقد عرف من القواعد الشرعية أن الثواب لا يترتب إلا على النية، فلابد من قيد الاحتساب). [فتح الباري: (٣/ ١٧٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

484 - قال النووي: (ولقد كان أكثر اشتغال العلماء بالحديث في الأعصار الخاليات حتى لقد يجتمع في مجلس الحديث من الطالبين ألوف متكاثرات، فتناقص ذلك وضعفت الهمم، فلم يبق إلا رسوم من آثارهم قليلات، والله المستعان على هذه المصيبة، وغيرها من البليات). [شرح البخاري للنووي: (صـ 125)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

485 - قال النووي: ولقد أحسن القائل: (من جمع أدوات الحديث استنار قلبه، واستخرج كنوزه الخفيات). [شرح البخاري للنووي: (صـ 125)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

486 - قال النووي: (وقد جاء في إحياء السنن المماتات جمل من الأحاديث المعلومات، وقد أمرنا بنشر الأحاديث وتبليغها في جميع الحالات، لا سيما في حال الفتور عنها، وتعرضها للالتحاق بالمنسيات). [شرح البخاري للمدنووي: (صـ 125)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

487 - وإذا صاحبتَ فاصحب صاحبًا ... ذا حياء وعفاف وكرم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

488 - نوائب من خير وشرٍّ كلاهما ... فلا الخير ممدود ولا الشرِّ لازب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

489 - قال ابن العريف: (كان لسان ابن حزم، وسيف الحجاج شقيقين). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (18/ 199)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

490 - قال ابن حزم: (ن أبا حنيفة ومالكًا -رحمهما الله- اجتهدوا وكانا ممن أمرا بالاجتهاد، وجريا على طريق من سلف في ترك التقليد، فأجرا فيما أصابا فيه أجرين، وأجرا فيما أخطا فيه أجرًا). [الإحكام: (2/ 240)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

491 - قال ابن تيمية: (وإن كان أبو محمد ابن حزم في مسائل الإيمان والقدر أقوم من غيره وأعلم بالحديث وأكثر تعظيمًا له ولأهله من غيره، لكن خالط من أقوال الفلاسفة والمعتزلة في مسائل الصفات ما صرفه عن موافقة أهل الحديث في معاني مذهبهم في ذلك، فوافق هؤلاء في اللفظ، وهؤلاء في المعنى. [مجموع الفتاوى: (4/ 19)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

492 - قال ابن كثير: (والعجب كل العجب منه -يعني ابن حزم- أنه كان ظاهريًا حائرًا في الفروع لا يقول بشيء من القياس الجلي ولا غيره، وهذا الذي وضعه عند العلماء وأدخل عليه خطأ كبيرًا في نظره وتصرفه، وكان مع هذا من أشد الناس تأويلًا في باب الأصول وآيات الصفات). [البداية والنهاية: (15/ 796)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

493 - يحيى بن عبد الرحمن بن مسعود بن موسى، يُعرف بابن وجه الجنَّة، من أهل قرطبة، يكنى بأبي بكر، أعلى شيخ لابن حزم، تُوفي عام: (402) هجريًا. [سير أعلام النبلاء: (18/ 185)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

494 - قال الذهبي عن أسانيد ابن حزم للكتب: (وأجود ما عنده من الكتب: (سنن النسائي)، يحمله عن ابن ربيع، عن ابن الأحمر، عنه، وأنزل ما عنده: (صحيح مسلم)، بينه وبينه خمسة رجال، وأعلى ما رأيت له حديث بينه وبين وكيع فيه ثلاثة أنفس). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (18/ 185)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

495 - قال ابن حيان عن مذهب ابن حزم الفقهي: (مال به النظر أولًا في الفقه إلى رأي أبي عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي وناضل عن مذهبه وانحرف عن مذهب غيره حتى وُسم به ونسب إليه، فستُهدِفَ بذلك من كثير من الفقهاء وعِيب بالشذوذ، ثم عدل في الآخر إلى قول أصحاب الظاهر مذهب داود بن علي ومَن اتبعه من فقهاء الأمصار، فنقَّحه ونهجه وجادل عنه، ووضع الكتب في بسطه، وثبت عليه إلى أن مضى لسبيله رحمه الله). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (18/ 186)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

496 - قال العز ابن عبد السلام: (ما رأيت في كتب الإسلام في لعلم مثل: (المحلى)، لابن حزم، وكتاب: (المغني)، للشيخ موفق الدين). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (18/ 193)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

497 - قال ابن حزم:
مُنايَ مِنَ الدُّنْيا علــــومٌ أبُثُهـا ... وأنْشُرُها فــي كُـــلِّ بــادٍ وحاضرِ
دعاءُ إلى القُرْآنِ والسُّننِ التي ... تَناسَى رجالٌ ذِكْرُها في المحاضِرِ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

498 - قال ابن حزم:
هل الدَّهْرُ إلا ما عَرَفْنا وأدْرَكنا ... فَجائِعُـــهُ تَبقـــى ولَذَّاتُـــــه  ُ تَفْنَــــــى
إذا أمْكَنَــتْ فيْـــهِ مَسَرَّةُ ساعــةٍ ... تولَّت كمرِّ الطَّرف واستخلفت حزنا
إلى تبعاتٍ في المَعادِ وموقــــفٍ ... نَـــــوَدُّ لَديْــــه أنَّنـــا لَــمْ نَكُــنْ كُنَّـا
حنينٌ لِما ولَّـــى وشغلٌ بمـا أتَى ... وهمٌ لَمَّــا نَخْشَـــى فَعَيْشُـــكَ لا يَهْنا
حَصَلنا على هــمٌ وإثــمٌ وحسرةٌ ... وفــاتَ الــذي كُنَّـــا نَلَـــذُّ بِــــهِ عَنَّـا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

499 - قال الحِصني الشافعي: (ولا يغتر بفعل ضعفاء الطلبة وجهلة الصوفية؛ فإن الشيطان يتلاعب بصوفية زماننا كتلاعب الصبيان بالكرة، وأكثرهم صدهم عن العلم مشقة الطلب فاستدرجهم الشيطان). [كفاية الأخيار في حل غاية الاختصار: (صـ 235 - 236)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

500 - 
تعلم العلم واعمل ما استطعت به ... لا يلهينك عنه اللهو والجدل
وعلــم الناس واقصـــــد نفعهــــم أبدا ... إيــــاك إيــــاك أن يعتـــــادك الملـــل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله في 500 فائدة .. وإني متابع معكم شيخنا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله في 500 فائدة .. وإني متابع معكم شيخنا


آمين، وفيكم بارك الله.
تقبل الله منا ومنكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

501 - قال تعالى: (وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ).
قال ابن كثير: (وهذا اعتراف منهم بذنبهم والتجاء إلى الله عز وجل). [تفسير ابن كثير: (3/ 467)].
وهذا اعتراف، ورجوع، وإنابة، وتذلل، وخضوع، واستكانة، وافتقار إليه تعالى، وهذا السرّ ما سرى في أحد من ذرّيته إلا كانت عاقبته إلى خير في دنياه وأخراه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

502 - كانت أم الأسود بنت زيد العدوية تقول: (ما أكلت شبهة إلا فاتتني فريضة أو ورد من أورادي). [صفوة الصفوة: (4 / 32)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

503 - قال الدارمي: (الحيض كتاب ضائع لم يصنف فيه تصنيف بحقه). [المجموع: (20/ 345)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

504 - عوتبت مطيعة العابدة على كثرة البكاء فقالت: (لأزال أبكي حتى أعلم أي الحالين أنا عند الله -عز وجل-). [صفة الصفوة: (607)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 503 - قال الدارمي: (الحيض كتاب ضائع لم يصنف فيه تصنيف بحقه). [المجموع: (20/ 345)].


*لصعوبته، رحم الله فقهاء أهل السنة، الشرح الممتع للعلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله باب الحيض شرح مفيد وواضح.

*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *لصعوبته، رحم الله فقهاء أهل السنة، الشرح الممتع للعلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله باب الحيض شرح مفيد وواضح.
> 
> *


نعم صحيح، وتوالت تصانيف العلماء في بيانه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

505 - قال أبو محرز الطفاوي: شكوت إلى جارية لنا ضيق المكسب عليَّ وأنا شاب، فقالت لي: (يا بني استعن بعزِّ القناعة عن ذلِّ المطالب، فكثيرًا والله ما رأيت القليل عاد سليمًا، قال أبو محرز: (ما زلت بعد أعرف بركة كلامها في قنوعي). [صفة الصفوة: (2/ 258)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

506 - كانت امرأة بالبصرة تقول لقلبها: (فقدتك من قلب، ما أنساك! أصبحت لعظمة الله ناسيًا إلهي كيف لي بالقرب منك غدًا وقاسي القلب منك بعيد؟). [صفة الصفوة: (1/ 411)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

507 - قال ابن القيم: (ما ذُكر الله على صعبٍ إلا هان، ولا على مشقةٍ إلا خَـفَّت، ولا على شدةٍ إلا زالت، و لا كربة إلا انفرجت). [الوابل الصيب: ( 77 )].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

508 - قال أبو زرعة: (حزرت كتب أحمد يوم مات فبلغت اثنى عشر حملًا وعدلًا، ما كان على ظهر منها: (حديث فلان)، ولا في بطنه: (حدثنا فلان)، كان ذلك يحفظه). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (11/ 88)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

509 - قال الزَبيدي: -عن كتاب البيان في مذهب الإمام الشافعي، للعمراني-: (إنه لما دُخل به إلى بغداد في أطباق من ذهب، وطِيفَ به مرفوعًا، وكان بخط علوان، وكان علوان خطاطًا بارعًا في الخط، فقال أهل بغداد: ما كنا نظن في اليمن إنسانًا حتى رأينا البيان بخط علوان). [البيان: (1/ 9)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

510 - قال الجَنَدي: (البيان: كتاب عظيم لا أشفى منه لنفس الفقيه). [البيان في مذهب الإمام الشافعي: (1/ 9)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

511 - قال محمد محيي الدين عبد الحميد: (ما من أمة انقطعت الصلة ما بين حاضرها وماضيها -وبخاصة إذا كان هذا الماضي مشرقًا مجيدًا- إلا صار أمرُها إلى فناء). [مقدمة كتاب: (العمدة في محاسن الشعر وآدابه ونقده)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

512 -
تزود قرينًا من فعالـــك إنمـا ... قرين الفتى في القبر ما كان يعملُ
ألا إنما الإنسان ضيف لأهله ... يقيـــم قليـــلًا عندهــم ثــم يرحــلُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

513 - علق النووي على حديث: (ثلاث هي عليَّ فرضٌ، ولكم تطوعٌ: النحرُ، والوترُ، وركعتا الفجرُ).
قال: (إنما ذكرت هذا الحديث لأبيَّن ضعفه، وأحذِّر من الاغترار به). [المجموع: (4/ 28)].
وقال أيضًا: (ضعَّفه البيهقي وآخرون؛ لضعف أبي جناب، وأجمعوا على تدليسه، وقد قال: عن عكرمة). [خلاصة الأحكام: (1864)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

514 - قال ابن رجب: (وأكثر من جعل ما بعد الفجر والعصر وقت نهي حرم الصلاة فيه إلى طلوع الشمس وغروبها في الجملة، وإن أجاز بعضهم في الوقتين الطويلين للتنزيه، روي ذلك صريحًا عن ابن سيرين.
وسبب هذا: أن المقصود بالنهي بالأصالة هو وقت الطلوع والغروب؛ لما في السجود حينئذ من مشابهة سجود الكفار في الصورة، وإنما نهى عن الصلاة قبل ذلك سدًا للذريعة؛ لئلا يتدرج بالصلاة فيه إلى الصلاة في وقت الطلوع والغروب. وقد جاء ذلك صريحًا عن غير واحد من الصحابة والتابعين). [فتح الباري: (3/ 281)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

515 - قال السخاوي، عن تقي الدين الحِصني الشافعي: (وذكره المقريزي في عقوده باختصار، وقال: إنه كان شديد التعصب للأشاعرة منحرفًا عن الحنابلة انحرافًا يخرج فيه عن الحد، فكانت له معهم بدمشق أمور عديدة، وتفحش في حق ابن تيمية وتجهر بتكفيره من غير احتشام، بل يصرح بذلك في الجوامع والمجامع بحيث تلقى ذلك عنه أتباعه واقتدوا به جريًا على عادة أهل زماننا في تقليد من اعتقدوه، وسيعرضان جميعًا على الله الذي يعلم المفسد من المصلح، ولم يزل على ذلك حتى مات عفا الله عنه ...). [الضوء اللامع لأهل القرن التاسع: (11 / 83 - 84)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 512 -
> تزود قرينًا من فعالـــك إنمـا ... قرين الفتى في القبر ما كان يعملُ
> ألا إنما الإنسان ضيف لأهله ... يقيـــم قليـــلًا عندهــم ثــم يرحــلُ


سنرحل جميعا ويبقى الأثر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سنرحل جميعا ويبقى الأثر


والسعيد من ترك له أثرًا حسنًا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

516 - 
من يدّعي حب النبي ولم يفد ... من هديه فسفاهة وهراء
فالحب أول شرطه وفروضه ... إن كان صدقا طاعة ووفاء

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

517 - لما ذُكِر للإمام أحمد الصدق والإخلاص، قال: (بهذا ارتفع القوم). [طبقات الحنابلة لابن أبي يعلى: (1 / 147)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

518 -
فالعلم صيدٌ والكتابة قيدُه ... قيِّد صيودك بالحبال الواثقة

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

519 - قال ابن حجر عن شرح الكرماني للبخاري المسمى: (الكوكب الدراري في شرح صحيح البخاري): (هو شرح مفيد على أوهام فيه في النقل، لأنه لم يأخذ إلا من الصحف). [الدرر الكامنة: (4/ 311)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

520 - ذكر محققو كتاب: (التوضيح: (1/ 94 - 100)، لابن الملقن. أن عدد شروحات البخاري تبلغ: (143)، شرحًا.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

521 - قال الخلال: سمعت المروذي: سمعت أبا عبد الله -يعني الإمام أحمد-، ذكر أهله، فترحم عليها، وقال: (مكثنا عشرين سنة، ما اختلفنا في كلمة). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (11/ 332)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

522 - قال ابن الحاج: (أن أصل العجب عند العلماء هو حمد النفس، ونسيان النعمة، وهو نظر العبد إلى نفسه، وأفعاله، وينسى أن ذلك إنما هو منة من الله تعالى عليه، فيحسن حال نفسه عنده، ويقل شكره، وينسب إلى نفسه شيئًا هو من غيرها، وهي مطبوعة على خلافه). [المدخل: (3/ 54)].

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

وَلاَ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِمَّنْ امْتُحِنَ فَأَجَابَ.
.
وهذا هو الصواب . جاء في ترجمة المحاسبي القصير مقتطف عن "نواقض العلم الشرعي"
أن المحاسبي أجاب دون امتحان ؟ وقال بخلق القرآن تقية لرقبته دون عذر ودون محنة ؟ ففتح باب استعلاء بن أبو دوؤاد الخبيث على أهل السنة
ودون مراجعة واستئذان من العلماء والمشايخ الأصحاب.
  فالذين امتحنوا وكلهم في السجن  ليسوا كالمحاسبي قرره في المسجد أمام العامة وسبق سطوة بن أبو دوؤاد الخبيث الجهمي.
فلما خرج ابن الحنبل ممن المحنة والسجن عزله من الفتوى في مسجد في بغداد -ولم يقبل توبته على خذلانه لا توبته من ذنبه- وهجره حذرا منه حتى مات.
.
وكما ترون هجر وتحذير بن حنبل هو "عدم قبوله توبة الخذلان على تأسيس الفتنة وانتصار الخصوم" وهكذا هي عقوبة من يخذل اهل السنة دون الرجوع إليهم ؟
كما فعلت داعش وإعلان قيام دولتهم دون الرجوع لعلماء اهل السنة ؟ فصارت الفتنة وفسدت تلكم المنطقة كما ترون.
والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

523 - قال ابن حجر، عن إِبْرَاهِيم بن دَاوُد الْآمِدِيّ -المتوفى سنة 797 هجريًا-: (وَكَانَ ممتحنًا بحب ابْن تَيْمِية، وَنسخ غَالب تصانيفه بِخَطِّهِ، وَكَانَ يَأْمر بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَينْهى عَن الْمُنكر؛ برياضة، وتؤدة، ويناظر فِي مسَائِل ابْن تَيْمِية من غير مماراة، وَكَانَ حسن الْوَجْه، منور الشيبة، لطيف المحاضرة). [الدرر الكامنة في أعيان المائة الثامنة (1/ 27)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

524 - قال ابن حجر: (وقد كان ينبغي لمن عارض بذلك هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة أن يستحيي على نفسه). [فتح الباري: (3/ 304)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

525 - علق ابن حجر على حديث تقديم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمن كان أكثر قرآنًا في القبر يوم أحد، قائلًا: (وفيه فضيلة ظاهرة لقارئ القرآن، ويلحق به أهل الفقه والزهد، وسائر وجوه الفضل). [فتح الباري: (3/ 309)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

526 -
 أتحب أعداء الحبيب وتدَّعي ... حبًا له !! ما ذاك في الإمكان 
              وكذا تُعادي جاهدًا أحبابــــه ... أين المحبة ؟! يا أخا الشيطان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

527 - قال ابن رشد: (واختلفوا في الوتر في خمسة مواضع: منها في حكمه، ومنها في صفته، ومنها في وقته، ومنها في القنوت فيه، ومنها في صلاته على الراحلة). [بداية المجتهد: (2/ 351)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

528 - قال ابن تيمية: (ومن المعلوم أنه لا بد في كل مسألة دائرة بين النفي والإثبات من حق ثابت في نفس الأمر؛ أو تفصيل لكن من لم يكن عارفًا بآثار السلف وحقائق أقوالهم وحقيقة ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة؛ وحقيقة المعقول الصريح الذي لا يتصور أن يناقض ذلك لم يمكنه أن يقول بمبلغ علمه ؛ ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها). [مجموع الفتاوى (20/ 165)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

529 - قال ابن تيمية: (وقد أوجب الله على المؤمنين الإيمان بالرسول والجهاد معه، ومن الإيمان به تصديقه في كل ما أخبر به، ومن الجهاد معه دفع كل من عارض ما جاء به وألحد في أسماء الله وآياته). [مجموع الفتاوى: (20/ 165)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

530 - قال الفضيل بن عياض: (ارْحَمُوا عَزِيزَ قَوْمٍ ذَلَّ، وَغَنِيًا افْتَقَرَ، وَعَالِمًا بَيْنَ الْجُهَّالِ). [البيهقي في المدخل إلى السنن الكبرى: (699)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

531 - قال ابن تيمية: (أنا أعلم كل بدعة حدثت في الإسلام، وأول من ابتدعها، وما كان سبب ابتداعها). [مجموع الفتاوى: (3/ 184)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

532 - قال ابن تيمية: (وكان عبد الرحمن بن مهدي يقول: أهل العلم يكتبون ما لهم وما عليهم، وأهل الأهواء لا يكتبون إلا ما لهم). [الجواب الصحيح: (6/ 343)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

533 - قال ابن رشد: (واختلفوا لماذا يجب سجود السهو؟ فقيل: يجب للزيادة والنقصان، وهو الأشهر، وقيل: للسهو نفسه، وبه قال أهل الظاهر والشافعي). [بداية المجتهد: (1/ 341)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

534 - العُكَّازة: هي عصا في طرفها اعوجاج، يتوكأ عليها الرجل العاجز، ويقال لها أيضًا: العَنَزة، والهِراوة، والمِنسأة، والقضيب، والمِحْجن، والمِخصرة.[هامش كتاب: البيان، للعمراني: (2/ 444)].

----------


## فوائد إسلامية

سلام عليكم هدية لطلاب العلم الشرعي

موسوعة فوائد إسلامية : موسوعة طالب العلم للصوتيات والكتب والبرامج الإسلامية

هارديسك 2 تيرا لمعرفة محتوى الموسوعة ادخل الرابط
https://fawayidislamiya.blogspot.com

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> سلام عليكم هدية لطلاب العلم الشرعي
> 
> موسوعة فوائد إسلامية : موسوعة طالب العلم للصوتيات والكتب والبرامج الإسلامية
> 
> هارديسك 2 تيرا لمعرفة محتوى الموسوعة ادخل الرابط
> https://fawayidislamiya.blogspot.com


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

535 - عروة بن الزبير: قال النووي: (وقد جمع الشرف من وجوه: فرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  صهره، وأبو بكر  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  جده، والزبير :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  والده، وأسماء  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  أمه، وعائشة  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط:  خالته، سمع أباه، وأمه، وخالته، وأخاه عبد الله بن الزبير ...). [شرح البخاري للنووي: (صـ 209)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

536 - عن عمرو بن دينار، قال: (ما رأيت أنص للحديث من الزهري، وما رأيت أحدًا الدينار والدرهم أهون عنده منه، إن كانت الدراهم والدنانير عنده بمنزلة البعر). [شرح البخاري للنووي: (صـ 217)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

537 - قال محمد بن رمح: (كان دخْلُ الليث بن سعد كل سنة ثمانين ألف دينار، وما وجبت عليه زكاة قط). [تذكرة الحفاظ: (1/ 165)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

538 - قال ابن المبارك: (إذا غلبت محاسن الرجل على مساوئه لم تذكر المساوئ، وإذا غلبت المساوئ على المحاسن لم تذكر المحاسن). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (8 / 352 - 353)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

839 - عن فضيل، ورأى قومًا من أصحاب الحديث يمرحون ويضحكون، فناداهم: (مهلًا يا ورثة الأنبياء، مهلًا ثلاثًا، إنكم أئمة يقتدى بكم). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (8/ 435)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

540 - قال مكحول الدمشقي: (أَرَقُّ الناسِ قُلوبًا أَقلُّهم ذُنوبًا). [الزهد لأحمد بن حنبل: (صـ 313)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

541 - قال فيض بن وثيق، سمعت الفضيل يقول: (إن استطعت أن لا تكون محدِّثًا، ولا قارئًا، ولا متكلمًا، إن كنت بليغًا، قالوا: ما أبلغه ! وأحسن حديثه ! وأحسن صوته ! فيعجبك ذلك، فتنتفخ، وإن لم تكن بليغًا، ولا حسن الصوت قالوا: ليس يحسن يحدث، وليس صوته بحسن، أحزنك ذلك، وشق عليك، فتكون مرائيًا، وإذا جلست، فتكلمت، فلم تبال من ذمك ومن مدحك، فتكلم). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (8/ 435)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

542 - قال ابن المنير في الحاشية: (عادة البخاري إذا توقف في شيء ترجم عليه ترجمة مبهمة، كأنه ينبه على طريق الاجتهاد). [فتح الباري : (3/ 328)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

[لا بُدَّ للطالبِ مِن كُناش!]
*****
يَقْنِيهِ وَهْوَ راكبٌ أو ماشِ
أوْ متمدِّدٌ على الفِراشِ!
سِيَّان فيه: مُنتهٍ وناشِي
يَغذُوهُ بالنافعِ مِن حَواشِ
وغيرِها، لو سُلَّ بالمِنقاشِ
فهْوَ لَهُ كالماءِ للعِطاشِ
يَحفَظُه كأحسنِ الرِّياشِ
وربَّما التخزينُ في "الفَلاش"
أيْسَرُ لِلمَشغولِ بالمَعاشِ
وحَمْلُه في الجَيْبِ -أيضًا- فاشِ
وكَوْنُه يَتْلَفُ بِانْخِداشِ
أو عُرضةً لِّلفَقْدِ والتَّلاشي
أكثرُ ما يَخْشَى عليه الخاشي
*****
فلا تكُنْ يا طَيِّبَ المُشاشِ
مُخالِطًا لِّلهُمَّلِ الأَوْباشِ
ولا قَرِينَ الكَسِلِ الفَيَّاشِ
أوْ إمَّعًا، تُقادُ بالخِشاشِ
بل كن سَوِيَّ النَّفسِ، ثَبْتَ الجاشِ
وكُن نَّدِيمَ الحاذقِ النَّباشِ
والباحثِ الدَّرّاكةِ الفَتَّاشِ
وكُن لِّمَا يَرُوقُ ذا انْتِيَاشِ
كَم مِّن ثِمارٍ يَجْتَنِيها الغاشِي
مَجالسَ العُلومِ والنِّقاشِ!؟
نظم/ أحمد سالم الشنقيطي

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

543 - قال ابن رجب: (لا ينبغي الاعتمادُ على قول كلِّ قائلٍ، كما قال في حديث وابصة: (وإن أَفْتَاكَ النَّاسُ وَأَفْتَوكَ)، وإنَّما يُعتمَدُ على قولِ مَنْ يقول الصدقَ، وعلامةُ الصدق أنَِه تطمئن به القلوب، وعلامة الكذب أنَّه تحصل به الريبة، فلا تسكن القلوبُ إليه، بل تَنفِرُ منه). [جامع العلوم والحكم: (صـ 129 - 130)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

544 - قال أبو عبد الله البراثي: (ومن لم يعرف ثواب الأعمال ثقلت عليه في جميع الأحوال). [صفوة الصفوة: (2/ 389)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

545 -
كم طوى الموت من نعيم وعِزّ ... وديار مـــن أهلهــــا أخلاهـــا
وجنـــــود أحالهــــا وخـــــدود ... ووجوه أحــال منهــــا حُلاهــا
أين من كان ناعماً في قصـــور ... بِعُلى المكرمات شِيدت عُلاها

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

546 -
وما المرء إلا راكب ظهر عمره ... على سفرٍ يفنيه في اليوم والشهـر
يبيت ويُضحي كل يـــوم وليلـــة ... بعيداً من الدنيا قريبًا مـــن القبـــر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

547 - قال ابن حجر: (محمد بن إسماعيل الأربلي بدر الدين بن الكحال عني بالفقه والأصول، وكان جيد الفهم، فقيرًا ذا عيال؛ وهو مع ذلك راض قانع، جاوز الأربعين). [إنباء الغمر: (2/ 306 - 307)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

548 - ‏قال القرطبي: (ويرحم الله السلف الصالح، فلقد بالغوا في وصية كل ذي عقلٍ راجحٍ، فقالوا: مهمـا كنت لاعبًا بشـيء فإيَّاك أن تلعب بدينك). [الجامع لأحكام القرآن: (١١/ ٢٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

549 - قال البقاعي: (فَكَأيٍّ مِن مُتَوَكِّلٍ عَلَيْهِ كَفاهُ، ولَمْ يُحْوِجْهُ إلى أحَدٍ سِواهُ). [نظم الدرر: (٥/ ٥٧٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

550 - قال الألوسي عند تفسير قوله تعالى:{خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُم بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا} (المراد بالقوة: الجد والاجتهاد، وعدم التكاسل والتغافل). [روح المعاني: (١/ ٢٨١)].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*جزاكم الله خيرا
(يقين العبد بالله وثقته به بأنه لا يقضي للمؤمن قضاء إلا وهو خير له،  فيصير كالمريض المستسلم للطبيب الحاذق الناصح، فإنه يرضى بما يفعله من مؤلم  وغيره لثقته به ويقينه أنه لا يريد له إلا الأصلح). ابن رجب الحنبلي.
*********************
العشر الأواسط أفضل من العشر الأول، والعشر الأواخر أفضل من العشر الأواسط،  وتجدون أيضا أن هذا في الغالب مطرد، وأن الأوقات الفاضلة آخرها أفضل من  أولها، فيوم الجمعة عصره أفضل من أوله، ويوم عرفة عصره أفضل من أوله.  والحكمة من هذا والله أعلم أن النفوس إذا بدأت بالعمل كلت وملت، فرغبت بفضل  آخر الأوقات على أولها حتى تنشط فتعمل العمل الصالح.
اللقاءات الشهرية (ج 4 ص306)
العلامة ابن عثيمين 
**
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *جزاكم الله خيرا
> *


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

551 - قال الذهبي في طوايا ترجمته لمحمود بن أبي القاسم، أبي محمد الآنمي الدَّشْتيّ الإربِليّ. [المتوفى: 665 هـ]
(وكان قانعًا، متعفّفًا، صَبُورًا على الفقر-إلى أن قال- ولا يقبل من أحدٍ شيئًا، ويتقنّع باليسير ...). [تاريخ الإسلام: (15/ 121)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

552 - من روائع الشيخ العثيمين، قوله: (‏إني أُفتيكم بأن الابتسامة في رمضان لا تفطر، واعلموا أن البشاشة وطلاقة الوجه لإخوانكم من الأمور التي تثابون عليها). [الضياء اللامع: (1 /107)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

553 - كان ابن شهاب إذا دخل رمضان يقول: (فإنما هو تلاوة القرآن، وإطعام الطعام). [التمهيد: (6/ 111)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

554 - قال ابن القيم: (فالشرك ملزم لتنقص الرب سبحانه، والتنقص لازم له ضرورة شاء المشرك أم أبى؛ ولهذا اقتضى حمده سبحانه وكمال ربوبيته أن لا يغفره وأن يخلد صاحبه في العذاب الأليم، ويجعله أشقى البرية، فلا تجد مشركًا قط إلا وهو متنقص لله سبحانه وإن زعم أنه يعظمه بذلك، كما أنك لا تجد مبتدعًا إلا وهو متنقص للرسول وإن زعم أنه معظم له بتلك البدعة فإنه يزعم أنها خير من السنة وأولى بالصواب أو يزعم أنها هي السنة إن كان جاهلًا مقلدًا وإن كان مستبصرًا في بدعته فهو مشاق لله ورسوله، فالمتنقصون المنقوصون عند الله تعالى ورسوله وأوليائه: هم أهل الشرك والبدعة ...). [إغاثة اللهفان: (1/ 63)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

▪قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 

« واعلم أنك لن تدعو الله بدعاء إلا ربحت في كل حال : 

- إما أن يستجيب الله دعاءك ،

- وإما أن يصرف عنك من السوء ما هو أعظم ، 

- وإما أن يدخرها لك عنده يوم القيامة ثوابا وأجرا .

- فألح في الدعاء وكرر ،

- لا تقل : دعوت فلم يستجب لي، انتظر كل دعوة تدعو الله بها، فهي عبادة تنال بها أجرا ، سواء حصل المطلوب أم لم يحصل .»

 مجموع الفتاوى والرسائل (٣٥٤/٧)

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

555 - قال أبو زرعة العراقي نقلًا عن والده الإمام العراقي في طوايا كلامه عن حديث سليك الغطفاني: (إذا جاء أحدكم يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فليركع ركعتين وليتجوز فيهما).
قال: (وأما فعل زهاد مدينة السلام والكوفة على رأيه فليسوا أهلاً للاقتداء بهم، خصوصًا عند مخالفة الأحاديث الصحيحة، وما رأينا من يفعل ذلك ببلاد مصر والشام إلا جهلة العوام، فيترك أحدهم السنة عند إتيانه ويجلس يسمع فإذا كان في آخر الخطبة الثانية قام فصلى سنة الجمعة مع كونه منهيًا عن صلاة السنة وغيرها في هذا الوقت). [طرح التثريب: (3/ 187)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

556 - قال ابن تيمية: (فكان ما فعله عمر من المنافسة والغبطة المباحة؛ لكن حال الصديق رضي الله عنه أفضل منه وهو أنه خالٍ من المنافسة مطلقًا لا ينظر إلى حال غيره). [مجموع الفتاوى: (10 / 117)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

557 - قال الطبري: (فما يكن في كتابي هذا من خبر ذكرناه عن بعض الماضين مما يستنكره قارئه، أو يستشنعه سامعه، من أجل أنه لم يعرف له وجهًا في الصحة، ولا معنى في الحقيقة، فليعلم انه لم يؤت في ذلك من قبلنا، وإنما أتى من قبل بعض ناقليه إلينا، وإنا إنما أدينا ذلك على نحو ما أدي إلينا). [تاريخ الطبري: (1/ 8)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

558 - قال ابن تيمية: (والشاك في الشيء المرتاب فيه يتألم قلبه حتى يحصل له العلم واليقين، ويقال للعالم الذي أجاب بما يبين الحق: قد شفاني بالجواب). [أمراض القلوب: (ص٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

559 - قال ابن تيمية: (مرض الشهوة، فإن القلب الصحيح لو تعرضت له امرأة لم يلتفت إليها بخلاف القلب المريض بالشهوة، فإنه يميل إلى ما يعرض له من ذلك بحسب قوة المرض وضعفه، فإذا خضعنَّ بالقول طمع الذي في قلبه مرض). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٨- ٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

560 - قال ابن الجوْزي: (ما العيْشُ إلاَّ في الجنَّة، حيث يقَع اليقينُ بالرِّضا، والمعاشرة لِمَن لا يخون ولا يؤذِي، فأمَّا الدنيا، فما هي دار ذاك). [صيد الخاطر: (صـ٩٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

561 - قال ابن تيمية: (التوحيد والإيمان الذي به يزكو القلب فإنه يتضمن نفي إلهية ما سوى الحق من القلب، وإثبات إلهية الحق في القلب، وهي حقيقة لا إله إلا الله). [أمراض القلوب: (ص ١٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

562 - قال ابن تيمية: (مرض القلب: هو نوع فساد يحصل له يفسد به تصوره وإرادته، فتصوره بالشبهات التي تعرض له حتى لا يرى الحق أو يراه على خلاف ما هو عليه.
وإرادته بحيث يبغض الحق النافع، ويحب الباطل الضار). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

563 - قال ابن تيمية: (فالتزكية وإن كان أصلها النماء والبركة وزيادة الخير، فإنها تحصل بإزالة الشر). [أمراض القلوب: (ص ١٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

564 - قال ابن تيمية: (والعمل له أثر في القلب من نفع وضر وصلاح قبل أثره في الخارج، فصلاحها عدل لها، وفسادها ظلم لها). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ 11)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

565 - قال ابن تيمية: (والعدل، هو الاعتدال، والاعتدال هو صلاح القلب، كما أن الظلم فساده، ولهذا جميع الذنوب يكون الرجل فيها ظالما لنفسه، والظلم خلاف العدل فلم يعدل على نفسه بل ظلمها، فصلاح القلب في العدل وفساده في الظلم). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ 11)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

566 - قال ابن تيمية: (المظهرون للإسلام فيهم مؤمن ومنافق، والمنافقون كثيرون في كل زمان، والمنافقون في الدرك الأسفل من النار). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ17)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

567 - قال الحسن البصري: (لما رأيتُ الناس لا يرضَوْن عن خالقهم، علمتُ أنهم لا يرْضَوْن عن مخلوقٍ). [تبيين كذب المفتري: (صـ 422)، لابن عساكر].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

568 - قال شهاب الدين أحمد بن مريّ الحنبلي: (والله، إن شاء الله، ليقيمنَّ الله سبحانه لنصر هذا الكلام -يعني كلام ابن تيمية- ونشره، وتدوينه، وتفهُّمِه، واستخراج مقاصده، واستحسان عجائبه وغرائبه رجالًا هم الآن في أصلاب آبائهم، وهذه سنة الحاية الجارية في عباده وبلاده، والذي وقع من هذه الأمور في الكون لا يُحصي عددَه عيرُ الله تعالى ...). [رسالة شهاب الدين أحمدبن مري الحنبلي لتلاميد ابن تيمية: (صـ 18)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

569 - قال ابن تيمية: (والحاسد ليس له غرض في شيء معين، لكن نفسه تكره ما أنعم به على النوع، ولهذا قال من قال: إنه تمني زوال النعمة، فإن من كره النعمة على غيره، تمنى زوالها بقلبه). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٢٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

570 - قال ابن تيمية: (والنفوس لا تحسد من هو في تعبٍ عظيم، فلهذا لم يذكره، وإن كان المجاهد في سبيل الله أفضل من الذي ينفق المال). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٢٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

571 - قال ابن تيمية: (وكذلك لم يذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المصلي والصائم والحاج، لأن هذه الأعمال لا يحصل منها في العادة من نفع الناس الذي يعظمون به الشخص ويسودونه ما يحصل بالتعليم والإنفاق). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ٢٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

572 - قال ابن تيمية: (يوجد بين أهل العلم الذين لهم أتباع من الحسد ما لا يوجد فيمن ليس كذلك، وكذلك فيمن له أتباع بسبب إنفاق ماله، والناس كلهم محتاجون إلى ما يصلحهم من هذا وهذا). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٢٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

573 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولهذا استحق أبو عبيدة رضي الله عنه أن يكون أمين هذه الأمة، فإن المؤتمن إذا لم يكن في نفسه مزاحمة على شيء مما اؤتمن عليه كان أحق بالأمانة ممن يخاف مزاحمته، ولهذا يؤتمن على النساء والصبيان الخصيان، ويؤتمن على الولاية الصغرى من يعرف أنه لا يزاحم على الكبرى ...). [أمراض القلوب: (صـ ٢٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

574 - قال ابن تيمية: (واستشعر المعارضون لنا أنهم عاجزون عن المناظرة التي تكون بين أهل العلم والإيمان، فعدَلوا إلى طريق أهل الجهل والظلم والبهتان، وقابلوا أهلَ السنة بما قدَروا عليه مِنَ البغي باليد عندهم والسنان، نظير ما فعلوه قديمًا مِنَ الامتحان ...). [نقض التأسيس: (1/ 7)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

575 - قال المناوي: (الحياء نوعان: نفساني وهو المخلوق في النفوس كلها كالحياء من كشف العورة، والجماع بين الناس، وإيماني وهو أن يمنع المسلم من فعل المحرم خوفا من الله). [التوقيف على مهمات التعاريف: (صـ١٥٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

576 - قال ابن حجر: (وقد كان صدر الصحابة ومن تبعهم يواظبون على السنن مواظبتهم على الفرائض، ولا يفرقون بينهما في اغتنام ثوابهما، وإنما احتاج الفقهاء إلى التفرقة لما يترتب عليه من وجوب الإعادة وتركها، ووجوب العقاب على الترك ونفيه). [فتح الباري: (٣/ ٣٨١].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

577 - قال معمر: (جلست إلى قتادة وأنا ابن أربع عشرة سبة، فما سمعت منه حديثًا إلا كانه يُنقشُ في صدري). [الجرح والتعديل: (8/ 256)، لابن أبي حاتم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

578 - قال ابن جريج: (شربب معمر من العلم بأنقُع). [الجرح والتعديل: (8/ 256).
قال ابن قتيبة: (الأنقع؛ جمع نقع، وهو ها هنا ما يستنقع). [سير أعلام النبلاء: (7/ 8)].
وقال ابن الأثيرفي معنى هذا الأثر: (أي الذي ركب في طلب الحديث كل حزن، وكتب من كل وجه). [النهاية: (5/ 108)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

579 - قال ابن كثير عن أهل كيلان: (وبلادهم من أحصن البلاد وأطيبها لا تستطاع، وهم أهل سنة وأكثرهم حنابلة لا يستطيع مبتدع أن يسكن بين أظهرهم). [البداية والنهاية: (14/ 50)].

- كيلان أو جيلان: غربي طبرستان [معجم البلدان، وتقويم البلدان لابي الفداء: (صـ 426)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

580 - (إذا كان الإيجاز كافيًا؛ كان الإكثار عيًّا). [الأمالي في لغة العرب: (1/ 226)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

581 - قال العز بن عبدالسلام: (لا يجوز إيراد الإشكالات القوية بمحضر من العامة؛ لأنه تسبّب إلى إضلالهم وتشكيكهم، وكذلك لا يتفوّه بالعلوم الدقيقة عند من يَقْصُر فَهْمُه عنها، فيؤدي ذلك إلى ضلالته، وما كل سرٍ يذاعُ، ولا كل خبر يشاعُ). [القواعد الكبرى: (٢/ ٤٠٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

582 - قال ابن عبد البر: (ما برح أولو الفتوى يختلفون، فيحل هذا ويحرم هذا، فلا يرى المحرِّم أن المحل هلك لتحليله، ولا يرى المحل أن المحرم هلك لتحريمه). [جامع بيان العلم وفضله: (2/ 80)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

583 - قال ابن بطال: (الخير ينبغي أن يبادر به؛ فإن الآفات تعرض، والموانع تمنع، والموت لا يؤمن، والتسويف غير محمود). [فتح الباري: (3/ 430)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

584 - قال ابن بطال: (اشفعوا يحصل لكم الأجر مطلقًا؛ سواء قضيت الحاجة أو لا). [فتح الباري: (3/ 431)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

585 - قال ابن العربي: (تطلق الزكاة على: الصدقة الواجبة، والمندوبة، والنفقة، والحق، والعفو). [فتح الباري: (3/ 377)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 581 - قال العز بن عبدالسلام: 
> (*لا يجوز إيراد الإشكالات القوية بمحضر من العامة؛ لأنه تسبّب إلى إضلالهم وتشكيكهم، 
> وكذلك لا يتفوّه بالعلوم الدقيقة عند من يَقْصُر فَهْمُه عنها، فيؤدي ذلك إلى ضلالته،
>  وما كل سرٍ يذاعُ، ولا كل خبر يشاعُ*). [القواعد الكبرى: (٢/ ٤٠٢)].



*وهذا مشاهد عبر الشبكة وبرامج التواصل، لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله


*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

586 - قال أبو الوليد الباجي:
إذا كنتُ أعلمُ علمًا يقينًا ... بأنَّ جميــعَ حياتــي كساعــهْ
فلِم لا أكونُ ضَنينًا بهـا ... وأَجعلُها في صلاحٍ أو طاعهْ [ترتيب المدارك: (8/ 125)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

587 - قال الإمام مالك: (ما قلَّت الآثار في قومٍ إلا كَثُرَت فيهم الأهواء، وإذا قلَّت العلماء ظهر في الناس الجَفَاء). [الفقیه والمتفقه: (1 / 383)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

588 - قال ابن تيمية: (فبمحمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تبين الكفر من الإيمان، والربح من الخسران والهدى من الضلال، والنجاة من الوبال، والغي من الرشاد، والزيغ من السداد، وأهل الجنة من أهل النار، والمتقون من الفجار، وإيثار سبيل من أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين من سبيل المغضوب عليهم والضالين؛ فالنفوس أحوج إلى معرفة ما جاء به واتباعه منها إلى الطعام والشراب، فإن هذا إذا فات حصل الموت في الدنيا، وذاك إذا فات حصل العذاب). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 5)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

589 - قال ابن تيمية: (والبغي إما تضييع للحق، وإما تعد للحد؛ فهو إما ترك واجب، وإما فعل محرم؛ فعلم أن موجب التفرق هو ذلك). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 14)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

590 - قال ابن تيمية: (وتقع العداوة بين الطائفتين بسبب ترك حظ مما ذكروا به، والبغي الذي هو مجاوزة الحد: إما تفريطًا وتضييعًا للحق، وإما عدوانًا وفعلًا للظلم، والبغي تارة يكون من بعضهم على بعض، وتارة يكون في حقوق الله، وهما متلازمان ولهذا قال: {بغيًا بينهم} فإن كل طائفة بغت على الأخرى، فلم تعرف حقها الذي بأيديها ولم تكف عن العدوان عليها). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 15)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

591 - قال ابن تيمية: (فعذاب الحجاب أعظم أنواع العذاب، ولذة النظر إلى وجهه أعلى اللذات؛ ولا تقوم حظوظهم من سائر المخلوقات مقام حظهم منه تعالى). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 27)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

592 - قال ابن تيمية في طوايا كلامه عن تنعم أهل الجنة بالنظر إلى ربهم: (فإن اللذة تتبع الشعور بالمحبوب، فكلما كان الشيء أحب إلى الإنسان كان حصوله ألذ له، وتنعمه به أعظم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 26)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

593 - قال ابن تيمية: (واعلم أن كل من أحب شيئًا لغير الله فلا بد أن يضره محبوبه؛ ويكون ذلك سببًا لعذابه؛ ولهذا كان الذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله؛ يمثل لأحدهم كنزه يوم القيامة شجاعًا أقرع يأخذ بلهزمته. يقول: (أنا كنزك. أنا مالك). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 28)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

594 - قال ابن تيمية: (والقرآن مملوء من ذكر حاجة العباد إلى الله دون ما سواه، ومن ذكر نعمائه عليهم؛ ومن ذكر ما وعدهم في الآخرة من صنوف النعيم واللذات، وليس عند المخلوق شيء من هذا؛ فهذا الوجه يحقق التوكل على الله والشكر له ومحبته على إحسانه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 28)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

595 - قال عليُّ بن حمزة: (وأَنتَ إذا تأَمّلتَ قولَه تعالى: ﴿ إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالمََسَاكِينِ ﴾، وجدتَه سبحانه قد رتَّبَهُم فجعل الثاني أَصلح حالاً من الأَوّل، والثالث أَصلح حالاً من الثاني، وكذلك الرّابع والخامس والسّادس والسّابع والثامن). [اللسان: (13/ 215)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

596 - قال ابن تيمية: (والسعادة في معاملة الخلق: أن تعاملهم لله فترجو الله فيهم ولا ترجوهم في الله، وتخافه فيهم ولا تخافهم في الله، وتحسن إليهم رجاء ثواب الله لا لمكافأتهم، وتكف عن ظلمهم خوفًا من الله لا منهم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 51)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

597 - قال ابن تيمية: (فإن الشيطان قصده إغواء بحسب قدرته، فإن قدر على أن يجعلهم كفارًا وإن لم يقدر إلا على جعلهم فساقًا، أو عصاة، وإن لم يقدر إلا على نقص عملهم ودينهم، ببدعة يرتكبونها يخالفون بها الشريعة التي بعث الله بها رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم فينتفع منهم بذلك). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 82)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

598 - قال ابن تيمية: (وأولياء الله هم الذين يتبعون رضاه بفعل المأمور، وترك المحظور، والصبر على المقدور). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 83)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

599 - قال ابن تيمية: (ولا يحصل الإخلاص إلا بعد الزهد، ولا زهد إلا بتقوى، والتقوى بعد متابعة الأمر والنهي). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 94)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

600 - قال العز بن عبد السلام: (قاعدة: وهي أن من كلف بشيء من الطاعات فقدر على بعضه وعجز عن بعضه فإنه يأتي بما قدر عليه ويسقط عنه ما عجز عنه ... ). [قواعد الأحكام: (2 / 7)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

601 - قال ابن عبد البر: (والأصل في هذا الباب – أي باب اليمين- مراعاة ما نوى الحالف، فإن لم تكن له نية نظر إلى بساط قصته وما أثاره على الحلف [أي : ينظر إلى سبب اليمين] ثم حكم عليه بالأغلب من ذلك في نفوس أهل وقته). [الكافي: (1 / 452)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

602 - قال ابن تيمية: (فالمعاني الثابتة بالكتاب والسنة: يجب إثباتها، والمعاني المنفية بالكتاب والسنة؛ يجب نفيها، والعبارة الدالة على المعاني نفيًا وإثباتًا إن وجدت في كلام الله ورسوله: وجب إقرارها، وإن وجدت في كلام أحد وظهر مراده من ذلك رتب عليه حكمه، وإلا رجع فيه إليه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 110)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

603 - قال الشاطبي: (صار كثير من مقلدة الفقهاء يفتي قريبه أو صديقه بما لا يفتي به غيره من الأقوال اتباعًا لغرضه وشهوته، أو لغرض ذلك القريب وذلك الصديق، ولقد وجد هذا في الأزمنة السالفة، فضلاً عن زماننا). [الموافقات: (4/ 134)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

604 - قال ابن تيمية: (فالالتفات إلى الأسباب شرك في التوحيد، ومحو الأسباب أن تكون أسبابًا نقص في العقل، والإعراض عن الأسباب بالكلية قدح في العقل، بل العبد يجب أن يكون توكله، ودعاؤه، وسؤاله، ورغبته إلى الله -سبحانه وتعالى- والله يقدر له من الأسباب من دعاء الخلق وغيرهم ما شاء). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 131)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

605 - قال ابن تيمية: (بل أجل نعمة أنعم الله بها على عباده أن هداهم للإيمان. والإيمان قول وعمل، يزيد بالطاعة والحسنات؛ وكلما ازداد العبد عملًا للخير؛ ازداد إيمانه. هذا هو الإنعام الحقيقي). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 133)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

606 - قال ابن هُبيرة:
وَالْوَقْتُ أَنْفَسُ مَا عُنِيتَ بِحِفْظِهِ ... وَأَرَاهُ أَسْهَلَ مَا عَلَيْكَ يَضِيعُ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

607 - قال هُبيرة:
لاَ تُلْهِيَنَّكُمُ الدُّنْيَا بِزَهْرَتِهَا ... فَمَا تَدُومُ عَلَى حُسْنٍ وَلاَ طِيبِ

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

608 - {كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ}
قال ابن القيم: (وظهر أثر هذا الاختيار في أعمالهم، وأخلاقهم، وتوحيدهم، ومنازلهم في الجنة ومقاماتهم في الموقف). [زاد المعاد: (١/ ٤٥)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

609 - قال ابن تيمية: (فإن نفس اللغة العربية من الدين ومعرفتها فرض واجب؛ فإن فهم الكتاب والسنة فرض، ولا يفهم إلا بفهم اللغة العربية، وما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب، ثم منها ما هو واجب على الأعيان، ومنها ما هو واجب على الكفاية). [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: (1/ 527)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

610 - قال الجاحظ: (ولو لم يدخل - رحمك الله - على الحاسد بعد تراكم الهموم على قلبه، واستمكان الحزن في جوفه، وكثرة مَضَضِه، ووسواس ضميره، وتنغيص عمره، وكَدَرِ نفسه، ونَكَد لذاذة معاشه - إلا استصغاره لنعمة الله عنده، وسخطه على سيده بما أفاد الله عبده، وتمنيه عليه أن يرجع في هبته إياه، وألَّا يرزق أحدًا سواه - لكان عند ذوي العقول مرحومًا، وكان عندهم في القياس مظلومًا). [الرسائل للجاحظ: (3/ 5)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

611 - قال ابن حجر: (وأذينة: بمعجمة ونون مصغر تابعي ثقة). [فتح الباري: (3/ 520)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

612 - قال ابن القيِّم: (وهذا من أعظم الفقه؛ أن يخاف الرجل أن تَخْدَعَهُ ذنوبه عند الموت، فتَحُولُ بينه وبين الخاتمة الحُسْنى). [الجواب الكافي: (ص١٦٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

613 - قال ابن قدامة في بيان المراد بالصاحب العاقل: (الذي يفهم الأمور على ما هي عليه، إما بنفسه، وإما أن يكون بحيث إذا أفهم فهم). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ٩٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

614 - قال ابن قدامة في بيان الصفات المشروطة فيمن تختار صحبته: (أن يكون عاقلا، حسن الخلق، غير فاسق، ولا مبتدع، ولا حريص على الدنيا). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ٩٩)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

615 - قال ابن قدامة: (البدعة إذا لم يبالغ في تقبيحها؛ شاعت بين الخلق وعم فسادها). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ٩٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

616 - قال ابن قدامة: (واعلم أن من يحب لله؛ يبغض لله). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ٩٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

617 - قال ابن قدامة: (الألفة ثمرة حسن الخلق، والتفرق سوء الخلق). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (صـ ٩٧)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

618 - قال ابن قدامة: (وكل من علم بفساد في مكان، وعلم أنه إذا حضر لم يقدر على إزالته؛ لم يجز له أن يحضر). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ٩٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

619 - قال المعلمي اليماني: (قد بقي من قواعد فهم اللغة ما لا يعرف إلا بالممارسة التامة وتربية الذوق الصادق، بل إن القواعد المبسطة المحررة لا يستطاع تطبيق أكثرها بدون ممارسة وحسن ذوق، وليس هذا خاصًا بعلم العربية، بل الأمر كذلك في بقية العلوم ...). [رفع الاشتباه: (1/ 315)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

620 - قال ابن قدامة: (ومن حسن المعاشرة: أن تتوقر من غير كبر، وتتواضع من غير ذلة، وأن تلقى الصديق والعدو بوجه الرضى من غير ذل لهم ولا خوف منهم ...). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (صـ  ١٠٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

621 - قال ابن قدامة: (أن يخالق الناس بخلق حسن، وذلك أن يعامل كلا منهم بحسب طريقته، فإنه متى لقى الجاهل بالعلم، واللاهي بالفقه، والغبي بالبيان؛ أذى وتأذى). [مختصر منهاج القاصدين: (ص ١٠٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

622 - قال مالك بن دينار: (رحم اللهُ عبدًا قال لنفسِه النفيسة: ألستِ صاحبة كذا؟ ألست صاحبة كذا؟ ثمَّ ذمَّها، ثمَّ خطمها، ثمَّ ألزمها كتابَ الله - عز وجل - فكان لها قائدًا). [محاسبة النفس: (صـ 26)، لابن أبي الدنيا].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

623 - قال ابن دقيق العيد: (المعتبر في الجواب ما يحصل منه المقصود كيف كان ولو بتغيير أو زيادة ولا تشترط المطابقة). [فتح الباري: (3/ 576)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

624 - قال ابن حجر: (وتعقب بأن الخصائص لا تثبت بالقياس). [فتح الباري: (3/ 572)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

625 - قال ابن حجر: (المفزع في النوازل إلى السنن وأنه مستغى بها عن آراء الرجال وفيها المقنع). [فتح الباري: (351)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

626 - قال إبراهيم النخعي: (كان المؤمنون يكرهون أن يستذلوا، وكانوا إذا قدروا عفوًا). [تفسير ابن كثير: (7/ 210)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

627 - عن أيوب قال:(لا ينبل الرجل حتى يكون فيه خصلتان: العفة عما في أيدي الناس، والتجاوز عنهم). [روضة العقلاء: (صـ 167)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

628 - قال ابن تيمية: (إني من أعظم الناس نهيًا عن أن ينسب معين إلى تكفير وتفسيق ومعصية إلا إذا  علم أنه قد قامت عليه الحجة الرسالية التي من خالفها كان كافرًا تارة  وفاسقًا أخرى، وعاصيًا أخرى). [مجموع الفتاوى: (3/ 229)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

629 - قال ابن القيم: (والشر بمجموعه شوك يجتنى من شجرة الجهل، فلو ظهرت صورة العلم للأبصار لزاد حسنها على صورة الشمس والقمر، ولو ظهرت صورة الجهل لكان منظرها أقبح منظر). [مفتاح دار السعادة: (صـ 166)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

630 - قال ابن تيمية: (فكل من اتبع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاللهُ كافيه، وهاديه، وناصره، ورازقه). [القاعدة الجلية: (1/ 160)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

631 - قال أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن سبب تسمية رمضان: (لأنه يُرمَضُ الذنوب ويُحْرِقُها). [الدر المنثور: (1/ 334)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

632 - قال ابن تيمية: (وإن اختلط الحلال بالحرام، وجهل قدر  كل منهما، جعل ذلك نصفين). [مجموع الفتاوى: (29/ 307)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

633 - قال ابن تيمية: (من تعود معارضة الشرع بالرأي لا يستقر في قلبه الإيمان). [درء تعارض العقل والنقل: (1/ 178)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

634 - قال نعيم بن حماد: (من ترك حديثًا معروفًا فلم يعمل به وأراد له علة أن يطرحه؛ فهو مبتدع). [الفقيه والمتفقه: (299)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

635 - قال وكيع بن الجراح لشخصٍ اعترض عليه بقول أحد التابعين: (أقول لك: قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقول: قال إبراهيم؟ ما أحقَّكَ أن تُحبَس ثم  لا تخرج حتى تَنزِع عن قولك هذا). [الفقيه والمتفقه: (288)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

636 - قال ابن حزم: (مَنْ أراد الإِنصاف فليتوهم نفسَه مكان خصمه؛ فإِنَّه يلوح له وجهَ تعسّفِه). [الأخلاق والسير (ص: 82)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

637 - قال ابن العربي: (أما بعد: فإن الداخل في طلب العلم كثير، والسعيد قليل، وعدم الإنصاف خطب جليل). [قانون التأويل: (645-646)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

638 - الفقيه عرفه الخطيب البغدادي بأنه: (الضابط لما روى، الفاهم للمعاني،  المحسن لرد ما اختلف فيه إلى الكتاب والسنة). [الفقيه والمتفقه: (1: 49)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

639 - قال ابن حبان: (ما رأيت على أديم الأرض من كان يحسن صناعة السنن ويحفظ الصحاح بألفاظها ويقوم بزيادة كل لفظة تزاد في الخبر حتى كأن السنن كلها نصب عينيه إلا محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة رحمه الله). [كتاب المجروحين: (١/ ٩٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

670 : قال ابن رجب الحنبلي: (وأما الزيادة في المتون وألفاظ الحديث، فأبو داود رحمه الله في كتاب السنن أكثر الناس اعتناء، وهو مما يعتني به محدثو الفقهاء). [معرفة علوم الحديث: (ص ١٣٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

671 _ قال القرافي: (وهذه القواعد مهمة في الفقه عظيمة النفع، وبقدر الإحاطة بها يعظم قدر الفقيه، وتتضح له مناهج الفتوى، ومن أخد الفروع الجزئية دون القواعد الكلية، تناقضت عليه تلك الفروع، واضطربت واحتاج إلى حفظ جزئيات لا تتناهى، ومن ضبط الفقه بقواعده استغنى عن حفظ أكثر الجزئيات لاندراجها في الكليات وتناسب عنده ما تضارب عند غيره). [الفروق: (١/ ٣)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

672 _ قال ابن رجب (قواعد مهمة تطلع الفقيه على مأخذ الفقه على ما كان عنه قد تغيب، وتنظم له منثور المسائل في سلك واحد، وتقيد له الشوارد، وتقرب عليه كل متباعد).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

673 _ قال الجزري في عدة الحصن الحصين: (لقد تواتر عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاءه بالعافية وورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لفظا ومعنى من نحوٍ من خمسين طريقا). [تحفة الأحوذي: (9/ 348)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

674 -قال الذهبي: (علامة المخلص الذي قد يحب شهرةً ولا يشعر بها أنه إذا عُوتب في ذلك لا يَحْرد ولا يبرئ نفسه, بل يعترف ويقول: رحم الله من أهدى إليّ عيوبي, ولا يكن معجباً بنفسه لا يشعر بعيوبها, بل لا يشعر أنه لا يشعر, فإن هذا داءٌ مزمن). [سير أعلام النبلاء]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

675 _ قال الزنجاني: ((لا يخفى عليك أن الفروع إنما تبنى على الأصول، وأن من لا يفهم كيفية الاستنباط ولا يهتدي إلى وجه الارتباط بين أحكام الفروع وأداتها التي هي أصول الفقه، لا يتسع له المجال ولا يمكنه التفريع عليها بحال، فإن المسائل الفرعية على اتساعها وبعد غاياتها لها أصول معلومة وأوضاع منظومة، ومن لم يعرف أصولها لم يُحط بها علمًا). [تخريج الأصول على الفروع: (ص ٣٤)، للزنجاني]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

676 - قال عبد السلام هارون: (فلا يكاد كتاب من كتب التراث يخرج إلى الوجود حتى تتناوله أقلام النقد في ترحيب ومبادرة لكي تشارك في تقويمه). [قطوف أدبية: (صـ 6)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

677 - قال ابن تيمية: (وإذا ثبت بالكتاب المفسر بالسنة أن الله قد غفر لهذه الأمة الخطأ والنسيان فهذا عام عمومًا محفوظًا، وليس في الدلالة الشرعية ما يوجب أن الله يعذب من هذه الأمة مخطئًا على خطئه، وإن عذب المخطئ من غير هذه الأمة). [مجموع الفتاوى: (12/ 490)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

678 _ قال  المعلمي اليماني: (فمن رزقه الله معرفة عالمٍ من علماء الحقّ فاقتصر عليه، وهجر سماسرة الشُبَه، وأنصار البِدع؛ فقد فاز). [ العبادة (٧٧/١)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

679 _ قال ابن تيمية عن شفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ولا ينتفع بشفاعته إلا أهل التوحيد المؤمنون؛ دون أهل الشرك، ولو كان المشرك محبا له معظما له، لم تنقذه شفاعته من النار، وإنما ينجيه من النار التوحيد والإيمان به، ولهذا كان أبو طالب وغيره يحبونه ولم يقروا بالتوحيد الذي جاء به لم يكن أن يخرجوا من النار شفاعته ولا بغيرها). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ ١٥٣ _ 154)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

680 _ قال ابن تيمية: (وكان أصحابه يُبتلون بأنواع البلاء بعد موته، فتارة بالجدب، وتارة بنقص الرزق، وتارة بالخوف وقوة العدو، وتارة بالذنوب والمعاصي، ولم يكن أحد منهم يأتي إلى قبر الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولا قبر الخليل، ولا قبر أحد من الأنبياء، فيقول: نشكو إليك جدب الزمان أو قوة العدو أو كثرة الذنوب، ولا يقول: سل الله لناأو لأمتك أن يرزقهم أو ينصرهم أو يغفر لهم؛ بل هذا وما يشبهه من البدع المحدثة التي لم يستحبها أحد من أئمة المسلمين،  فليست واجبة ولا مستحبة باتفاق المسلمين). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 162 _ 163)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

681 _ قال ابن تيمية: (النهي إذا كان سدا للذريعة أبيح للمصلحة الراجحة). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 164)].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ محمد
الاتجاه السائد الان هو تلميع الفكر الصوفى
وجعله فى صراع فكرى 
وايدلوجي مع ما يسمى بالتيار الاسلامى بصفة
عامة وإن شئت قل
التيار السلفى خاصة أسال الله أن
يثبتنا جميعا على ما كان
 عليه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وآله وصحبه أجمعين آميين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

682 _ قال ابن تيمية: (كما ذكر ذلك أبو عبد الله المقدسي في مختاره الذي هو خير من صحيح الحاكم). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 170)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا شيخ محمد
> الاتجاه السائد الان هو تلميع الفكر الصوفى
> وجعله فى صراع فكرى 
> وايدلوجي مع ما يسمى بالتيار الاسلامى بصفة
> عامة وإن شئت قل
> التيار السلفى خاصة أسال الله أن
> يثبتنا جميعا على ما كان
>  عليه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وآله وصحبه أجمعين آميين


وجزاكم  آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

683 _ قال ابن تيمية: (والدليل مستلزم للمدلول مختص به لا يوجد بدون مدلوله). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 176)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

684 _ قال ابن تيمية: (فإن سؤال المخلوقين فيه ثلاثة مفاسد:_
مفسدة الافتقار إلى غير الله وهي من نوع الشرك.
ومفسدة إيذاء المسؤول وهي من نوع ظلم الخلق.
وفيه ذل لغير الله وهو ظلم النفس، فهو مشتمل على أنواع الظلم الثلاثة،  وقد نزه الله رسوله عن ذلك كله). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 190 _ 191)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

685 _ قال ابن تيمية: (فإن الغي اتباع الهوى، والضلال عدم الهدى). [مجموع الفتاوى: (1/ 198)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

686 - قال ابن حزم: (ولا أرقّ دينًا ممن يوثق رواية إذا وافقت هواه، ويوهنها إذا خالفت هواه؛ فما يتمسك فاعل هذا من الدين إلا بالتلاعب). [المحلى: (4/ 180)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

687 - قال ابن تيمية: (وليس لأحد أن يحتج بقول أحد في مسائل النزاع، وإنما الحجة: النص، والإجماع، ودليل مستنبط من ذلك تقرر مقدماته بالأدلة الشرعية لا بأقوال بعض العلماء؛ فإن أقوال العلماء يحتج لها بالأدلة الشرعية لا يحتج بها على الأدلة الشرعية، ومن تربى على مذهب قد تعوده واعتقد ما فيه وهو لا يحسن الأدلة الشرعية وتنازع العلماء لا يفرق بين ما جاء عن الرسول وتلقته الأمة بالقبول، بحيث يجب الإيمان به، وبين ما قاله بعض العلماء ويتعسر أو يتعذر إقامة الحجة عليه، ومن كان لا يفرق بين هذا وهذا لم يحسن أن يتكلم في العلم بكلام العلماء، وإنما هو من المقلدة الناقلين لأقوال غيرهم، مثل: المحدث عن غيره، والشاهد على غيره، لا يكون حاكما). [مجموع الفتاوى: (26/ 202 - 203)].وليس مراد ابن تيمية التنقص من أهل العلم، وإنما التحذير من زلاتهم، ولذا نجده يقول - كما في الفتاوى الكبرى: (2 /23): (وليس لأحد أن يتبع زلات العلماء، كما ليس له أن يتكلم في أهل العلم والإيمان إلا بما هم أهله).
 وكذا يقول - كما في الفتاوى الكبرى: (3 /178): (دين الإسلام إنما يتم بأمرين: أحدهما: معرفة فضل الأئمة وحقوقهم ومقاديرهم وترك كل ما يجر إلى ثلمهم. والثاني: النصيحة لله سبحانه ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم، وإبانة ما أنزل الله سبحانه من البينات والهدى).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

688 - قال الحسن البصري: (قد كان الرجل يطلب العلم فلا يلبث أن يُرى ذلك في تخشعه وهديه ولسانه وبصره وبِرِّه). [الزهد لابن أبي عاصم: (1 /285)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

689 - قال ابن تيمية: (ربما طالعت على الآية الواحدة نحو مائة تفسير، ثم أسأل الله الفهم، وأقول: (يا معلم آدم وإبراهيم علمني!)، وكنت أذهب إلى المساجد المهجورة ونحوها وأمرِّغ وجهي في التراب، وأسأل الله تعالى وأقول: (يا معلم إبراهيم فهمني!). [العقود الدرية: (صـ 26)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

690 - يقول الدكتور أحمد فؤاد باشا: (إذا افترضنا جدلًا أنه بالإمكان قطع الصلة بالتراث، فهل ستفعل ذلك معاهد ومؤسسات الإستشراق المعنية بتراثنا ؟!). [أهمية التراث العلمي العربي: (ص 4)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

691 - يقول الدكتور أحمد فؤاد باشا: (وإذا ما ران على العلم جهل بتاريخه؛ فإنه لا محالة مخفق في مهمته). [أهمية التراث العلمي العربي: (ص 6)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

692 - قال الشنقيطي: (المجرد من القرائن لا يقتضي التكرار كما هو مقرر في الأصول). [أضواء البيان: (5 / 74)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

693 - قال ابن اللحام: (وأما الشارع: فإنه حكيم لا يجوز عليه التناقض، فإذا شرع حكمًا وعلَّلَه بعلة: علمنا أنه شرع ذلك الحكم كلما وجدت فيه تلك العلة، والله أعلم). القواعد والفوائد الأصولية: (ص 240)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

692 - قال البغوي: (لم يذكر الشافعي رفع اليدين إذا قام من الثنتين، ومذهبه اتباع السنة، وقد ثبت ذَلِكَ). [فتح الباري: (6/ 350)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

693 - قال ابن تيمية: (وينبغي للقانت أن يدعو عند كل نازلة بالدعاء المناسب لتلك النازلة، وإذا سمَّى مَن يدعو لهم مِن المؤمنين، ومَن يدعو عليهم مِن الكافرين المحاربين؛ كان ذلك حسنا). [مجموع الفتاوى: (22/ 271)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

694 - 
قال المُبَرَِّدُ المتوفى285 هـجريًا: (وَليس لقِدَمِ العَهْدِ يُفَضَّلُ القائلُ، ولا لِحِدْثانِ عَهْدٍ يُهْتَضَمُ المُصِيبُ، ولكنْ يُعْطَى كُلٌّ مَا يستحقّ). [لكامل: (1/ 43)].

وقد أحسن القائل:
قل لمن لا يرى المعاصر شيئا ... ويــرى للأوائــــل التـقـديما
إن ذاك القديـــم كـــان حـديــثا ... وسَيُسمى هذا الحديث قديما

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

695 - قال ابن تيمية: (كل عبادة اعتبر فيها المال؛ فإن المعتبر ملكه، لا القدرة على ملكه). [شرح العمدة: (4/ 43)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

696 - المعضوب: هو الشخص الذي لازمه المرض زمنًا طويلًا وقطعه عن الحركة.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

697 - قال ابن تيمية: (وترك لاستفصال دليل على عموم الوجوب). [شرح العمدة: (4/ 47)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن تيمية: (والاستطاعة تحصل بالمباح كما تحصل بالمملوك، ويحصل به الوجوب كما يحصل بالمملوك). [شرح العمدة: (4/ 48)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

698 - قال ابن تيمية: (وكل معضوب إذا حجَّ عنه غيرُه بإذنه أسقط عنه الفرض، حتى لو ملك بعد هذا مالًا لم يب عليه حجة أخرى). [شرح العمدة: (4/ 52)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

699 _ قول الذهبي : (نوح الجامع، مع جلالته في العلم : ترك حديثه، وكذلك شيخه، مع عبادته .فكم من إمام في فن مقصر عن غيره، كسيبويه مثلًا إمام في النحو، ولا يدري ما الحديث ، ووكيع إمام في الحديث ولا يعرف العربية، وكأبي نواس رأس في الشعر، عري من غيره ، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي إمام في الحديث لا يدري ما الطب قط، وكمحمد بن الحسن رأس في الفقه، ولا يدري ما القراءات، وكحفص إمام في القراءة ، تالف في الحديث، وللحروب رجال يعرفون بها). [تذكرة الحفاظ: (3/ 157)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

700 _ قال ابن تيمية: (فثم أمور تذكر للاعتماد، وأمور تذكر للاعتضاد، وأمور تذكر لأنها لم يعلم أنها من نوع الفساد). [الصفدية: (1/ 287)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

701 - عن مسلم بن صُبيح قال: رأيت في رأس ابن الزبير ولحيته من الطيب وهو محرم، ما لو كان لرجل لاتخذ منه رأس مال. [ابن أبي شيبة: (13663)].

----------


## عبد الجواد المصري

جزاك الله خيرا، لو تكرمت اجمعها في ملف واحد لنستفيد بها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاك الله خيرا، لو تكرمت اجمعها في ملف واحد لنستفيد بها.


وجزاكم آمين. أفعل إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

702 - قال ابن القيم: (فإن للصدقة تأثيرا عجيبا في دفع أنواع البلاء، ولو كانت من فاجر أو ظالم بل من كافر؛ فإن الله تعالى يدفع بها عنه أنواعا من البلاء، وهذا أمر معلوم عند الناس خاصتهم وعامتهم، وأهل الأرض كلهم مقرون به؛ لأنهم قد جربوه). [الوابل الصيب: (ص 69)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

703 - رؤي عبدالرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه ـ وهو يطوف بالبيت ـ ويقول: (رب قني شح نفسي! رب قني شح نفسي!)، لا يزيد على ذلك، فقيل له: أما تدعو بغير هذه الدعوة؟ فقال: (إذا وقيت شح نفسي فقد أفلحت).
وفي رواية: (إذا وقيت شح نفسي لم أسرق، ولم أزنِ، ولم أفعل).
وفي رواية: (وقيت السرقة والخيانة وغير ذلك). [أخرجه الطبري في تفسيره: (23/ 286)، وابن عساكر في تاريخ دمشق: (35/ 294)، والفاكهي في أخبار مكة: (1/ 228)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

704 - قال ابن القيم: (سبب المحبة دوام الذكر ... فالذكر باب المحبة وشارعها الأعظم وصراطها الأقوم). [الوابل الصيب: (ص 94 - 95)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

705 _ قال ابن تيمية: (من أصغى إلى كلام الله وكلام رسوله بعقله، وتدبره بقلبه، وجد فيه من الفهم والحلاوة والبركة والمنفعة ما لا يجده في شيء من الكلام ، لا منظومه، ولا منثوره). [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: (صـ 384)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

706 _ قال ابن عبد البر: (والحديث الضعيف لا يُدفع، وإن لم يحتج به، ورب حديث ضعيف الإسناد، صحيح المعنى). [التمهيد: (1 / 58)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

707 - قال ابن تيمية: (فنهى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن خمسة أنواع من اللباس تشمل جميع ما يحرم - فإنه قد أوتي جوامع الكلم - وذلك أن اللباس إما أن يصنع للبدن فقط فهو القميص، وما في معناه من الجبة والفَرُّوج ونحوهما، أو للرأس فقط وهو العمامة وما في معناه أو لهما وهو البرنس وما في معناه، أو للفخذين والساق وهو السراويل وما في معناه من تُبَّان ونحوه، أو للرجلين وهو الخف ونحوه. وهذا مما أجمع المسلمون عليه). [شرح العمدة: (4/ 457)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

708 - قال ابن تيمية: (فبيَّن أن العبادة قد تُشرع أولًا لسبب، ثم يزول السبب، ويجعلها الله سبحانه عبادةٌ وقُربة، كما قد رُوي في الرَّمَل، والاضطباع، والسعي بين الصفا والمروة، ورمي الجمار). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 152)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

709 - قال ابن تيمية: (أصله اضْتباع، وإنما قُلِبت التاء طاء لمجاورة حرف الاستعلاء، كما يقال: اصطباغ، واصطياد، واضطرار، واضطهاد). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 152)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

710 - قال ابن تيمية: (أن الطائف يبتدئ في مروره بوجه الكعبة، فإذا استلم الحجر الأسود أخذ إلى جهة يمينه، فيصير البيت عن يساره ويكمل سبعة أطواف، وهذا من العلم العام، والسنة المتواترة الذي تلقته الأمة عن نبيها وتوارثته فيما بينها خلفًا عن سلف، وهو من تفسير رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معنى قوله: {أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين} [البقرة: 125] وقوله: {وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق} [الحج: 29]، كما فسر أعداد الصلاة، وأوقاتها). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 167)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

711 - قال ابن تيمية: (فإن لم يمكنه الجمع بين القرب والرمل: فقال القاضي وغيره: يخرج إلى حاشية المطاف؛ لأن الرمل أفضل من القرب؛ لأنه هيئته في نفس العبادة بخلاف القرب فإنه هيئة في مكانها.وقال ابن عقيل: يطوف قريبا على حسب حاله؛ لأن الرمل هيئة فهو كالتجافي في الركوع والسجود، ولا يترك الصف الأول لأجل تعذرها، فكذلك هنا لا يترك المكان القريب من البيت لأجل تعذر الهيئة). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 171)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

712 - قال ابن تيمية: (وأما الدعاء فلا يرفع به صوته؛ لأن سنة الدعاء: السر، كما قال تعالى: {ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً} [الأعراف: 55]، وكما قال تعالى: {إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَاءً خَفِيًّا} [مريم: 3]، ولذلك لم يذكر جابر ولا غيره عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لفظ دعائه، حيث لم يسمعوه.وأما جهره بذلك حيث يسمع القريب منه فجائز، كما فعل ابن عمر، فإن كان فيه مقصود صالح وإلا إسراره أفضل.
وأما جهره بذلك حيث يسمع القريب منه فجائز، كما فعل ابن عمر، فإن كان فيه مقصود صالح وإلا إسراره أفضل). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 189)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

713 - قال ابن تيمية: (وإذا تنازع أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانت السنة قاضية بينهم). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 191)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

714 - قال ابن حزم: (فالعلوم كلها متعلق بعضها ببعض كما بيَّنا قبل، محتاج بعضها إلى بعض، ولا غرض لها إلا معرفة ما أدى إلى الفوز في الآخرة فقط، وهو علم الشريعة، وبالله تعالى التوفيق، وهو حسبي ونعم الوكيل). [رسائل ابن حزم: (4/ 90)].

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

715 - قال ابن تيمية: (والفعل إذا خرج منه مخرج الامتثال والتفسير؛ كان حكمه حكم الأمر). [شرح العمدة: (5/ 335)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

716 - قال ابن حجر: (والراجح أن المعتبر ما رواه لا ما رآه: لاحتمال أن يخالف ذلك لاجتهاد ومستنده فيه لم يتحقق ولا يلزم من ذلك ضعف الحديث عنده، وإذا تحققت صحة الحديث لم يترك المحقق للمظنون، والمسألة مشهورة في الأصول). [فتح الباري: (4/ 276)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

717 - قال ابن حجر: (لأن الأصل عدم النيابة في العبادة البدنية، ولأنها عبادة لا تدخلها النيابة في الحياة فكذلك في الموت إلا ما ورد فيه الدليل فيقتصر على ما ورد فيه ويبقى الباقي على الأصل، وهذا هو الراجح). [فتح الباري: (4/ 277)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

718- قال ابن تيمية: (إن الناس لا يحدثون شيئا إلا لأنهم يرونه مصلحة، إذ لو اعتقدوه مفسدة لم يحدثوه ، فإنه لا يدعو إليه عقل ولا دين.
فما رآه الناس مصلحة، نُظِر في السبب المحوج إليه:
فإن كان السبب المحوج إليه أمرا حدث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير تفريط منا، فهنا قد يجوز إحداث ما تدعو الحاجة إليه.
وكذلك إن كان المقتضي لفعله قائما على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لكن تركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعارض زال بموته.
وأما ما لم يحدث سبب يحوج إليه، أو كان السبب المحوج إليه بعض ذنوب العباد، فهنا لا يجوز الإحداث.
فكل أمر يكون المقتضي لفعله على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم موجودا، لو كان مصلحة، ولم يفعل: يعلم أنه ليس بمصلحة، وأما ما حدث المقتضي له بعد موته ، من غير معصية الخالق : فقد يكون مصلحة). [اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم: (2 / 598)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

719- قال الطوفي: (وَاعْلَم أَن الْمَطْلُوب: إِمَّا إِثْبَات الحكم فَهُوَ بِالدَّلِيلِ الْمُثبت، أَو نَفْيه فَهُوَ بِالدَّلِيلِ النَّافِي، أَو بِانْتِفَاء الدَّلِيل الْمُثبت، أَو بِوُجُود الْمَانِع، أَو بِانْتِفَاء الشَّرْط فَهَذِهِ أَربع قَوَاعِد ضابطة لمجاري الْكَلَام على تعدد جريانها وَكَثْرَة مسائلها). [التحبير شرح التحرير: (1/ 171)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

720- قال ابن بطة: (فمن اتبع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سنته؛ أورثه ذلك: محبة الله عز وجل؛ فكسته البصيرة في إيمانه، والحكمة في قلبه ولسانه، والمغفرة والرضوان في معاده). [الإبانة الكبرى: (1/ 69].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

721- قال سهل بن عبد الله التستري: (فمن يطع الرسول في سنته؛ فقد أطاع الله في فريضته). [الإبانة الكبرى: (1/ 69)].

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الصفحات المميزة بفوائدها المتعددة  ، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بها جميعا .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الصفحات المميزة بفوائدها المتعددة  ، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفعنا بها جميعا .


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

722- قال ابن تيمية: (وأما القول الذي يدل عليه الكتاب والسنة فلا يكون شاذًا وإن كان القائل به أقل من ذلك القول، وإن كان القائل به واحدًا، فلا عبرة بكثرة القائل باتفاق الناس، ولهذا كان السلف من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان يردّون على من أخطأ بالكتاب والسنة، لا يحتجون بالإجماع إلا علامة). [النبوات: (1/ 593- 594)، أي علامة على وجود النص].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

723- قال قتادة: (من لم يعرف الخلاف لم يَشُم أنفُهُ الفقه). [جامع بيان العلم: (2/ 815)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

724 - قال ابن تيمية: (وَأَحَقُّ النَّاسِ بِالصَّوَابِ فِي الْمُنَازَعَاتِ اللَّفْظِيَّةِ مَنْ كَانَ لَفْظُهُ مُوَافِقًا لِلَفْظِ الْقُرْآنِ). [منهاج السنة النبوية (3/ 186)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

725 - قال ابن حجر الهيتمي: (في التقليد يضطر إليها مع كثرة الخلاف فيها وحاصل المعتمد من ذلك أنه يجوز تقليد كل من الأئمة الأربعة، وكذا من عداهم ممن حفظ مذهبه في تلك المسألة ودون حتى عرفت شروطه وسائر معتبراته فالإجماع الذي نقله غير واحد على منع تقليد الصحابة يحمل على ما فقد فيه شرط من ذلك ويشترط لصحة التقليد أيضًا أن لا يكون مما ينقض فيه قضاء القاضي هذا بالنسبة لعمل نفسه لا لإفتاء، أو قضاء فيمتنع تقليد غير الأربعة فيه إجماعًا كما يعلم مما يأتي؛ لأنه محض تشبه وتغرير). [تحفة المحتاج: (10/ 109 - 110)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

726-قال التِّرمِذي: (قال لي محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري: ما انتفعتُ بك أكثر مما انتفعت). [تهذيب التهذيب: (5/ 249)، لابن حجر].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

727- ‏جاء في ترجمة: عبد الساتر بن عبد الحميد الحنبلي: (وكان حنبليًا خشنًا مُتحرقًا على ‎الأشاعرة ، قال له بعض المتكلمين:
أنت تقول أن الله استوى على العرش فقال: لا ما قلته، ولكن الله ﷻ  قاله والرسول ﷺ بلغه وأنا صدقت وأنت كذبت!). [الوافي بالوفيات: (٢٥١/١٨)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

728 - قال ابن تيمية: ((فقد عرَف أهلُ الخبرة أنَّ أهلَ الذِّمة من اليهود والنصارى والمنافقين يُكاتبون أهلَ دِينهم بأخبار المسلمين، وربَّما يطلعون على ذلك من أسرارهم وعوراتهم وغير ذلك، وقد قيل:
كُلُّ العَداواتِ قَدْ تُرجَى مَودَّتُها * * إلَّا عَداوةَ مَن عاداك في الدِّينِولهذا وغيرِه مُنِعوا أن يكونوا على ولاية المسلمين، أو على مَصلحة مَن يُقوِّيهم أو يَفضُل عليهم في الخِبِرة والأمانة من المسلمين؛ بل استعمالُ مَن هو دونهم في الكِفاية أنفعُ للمسلمين في دِينهم ودُنياهم، والقليلُ من الحلال يُبارَك فيه، والحرام الكثير يَذهب ويَمحقه الله تعالى) [مجموع الفتاوى: (28/ 646)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

729 - قال ابن العربي المالكي: (لا يَنبغي لأحد من المسلمين وَلِيَ ولايةً أن يتَّخذ من أهل الذمة وليًّا فيها؛ لنهيِ الله عن ذلك؛ وذلك أنَّهم لا يُخلِصون النصيحةَ، ولا يؤدُّون الأمانة، بعضُهم أولياء بعض). [أحكام القرآن (2/ 139)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

730 - قال السعدي: (وإنما تكون العبدة عبادة إذا كانت مأخوذة عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مقصودًا بها وجه الله؛ فبهذين الأمرين تكون عبادة). [تفسير السعدي: (صـ 21)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

731 - قال السعدي: (وذكر الاستعانة بعد العبادة مع دخولها فيها؛ لاحتياج العبد في جميع عباداته إلى الاستعانة بالله تعالى؛ فإن لم يعنه الله لم يحصل له ما يريده من فعل الأوامر، واجتناب النواهي). [تفسير السعدي: (صـ 21)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

732 - قال ابن الجوزي: (قد غمني في هذا الزمان أن العلماء لتقصيرهم في العلم صاروا كالعامة، وإذا مرَّ بهم حديث موضوع قالوا قد روي !والبكاء ينبغي أن يكون على خساسة الهمم، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم). [صيد الخاطر: (ص 251)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

733- قال ابن الجوزي: (فليعلم العاقل أن لا سبيل إلى حصول مراد تام كما يريد: {وَلَسْتُم بِآخِذِيهِ إِلَّا أَن تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ} [صيد الخاطر: (ص 247)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

734_ قال ابن مهدي: (لأن أعرف علة حديث واحد أحبّ إليَّ من أن أكتب عشرين حديثًا ليس عندي). [علوم الحديث: (ص ١١٢)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

735 - روى مسلم في صحيحه: (2043)، عن عبد الله بن جعفر رضي الله عنه قَالَ: (رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْكُلُ الْقِثَّاءَ بِالرُّطَبِ).
 قال القرطبي: (يؤخذ من هذا الحديث جواز مراعاة صفات الأطعمة وطبائعها واستعمالها على الوجه الأليق بها على قاعدة الطب ؛ لأن في الرطب حرارة وفي القثاء برودة، فإذا أكلا معًا اعتدلا، وهذا أصل كبير في المركبات من الأدوية . ومن فوائد أكل هذا المركب المعتدل تعديل المزاج وتسمين البدن ، كما أخرجه ابن ماجه....). [تحفة الأحوذي]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

736_ قال ابن تيمية: (فإن حقيقة العبد قلبه وروحه، وهي لا صلاح لها إلا بإلهها الله الذي لا إله إلا هو: فلا تطمئنن في الدنيا إلا بذكره: وهي كادحة إليه كدحًا فملاقيته ولا بد لها من لقائه، ولا صلاح لها إلا بلقائه). [مجموع الفتاوى: (١/ ٢٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

737_ قال ابن الجوزي: (طالب الكمال في طلب العلم الاطلاعُ على الكتب، التي قد تخلفت من المصنفات، فليكثر من المطالعة؛ فإنه يرى من علوم القوم، وعلو هممهم ما يشحذ خاطره، ويحرك عزيمته للجد، وما يخلو كتاب من فائدة... فالله الله وعليكم بملاحظة سير السلف، ومطالعة تصانيفهم وأخبارهم، فالاستكثار من مطالعة كتبهم رؤيةٌ لهم). [صيد الخاطر: (453)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

738_ قال القرطبي: (وإعجاب الرجل بنفسه: هو ملاحظته لها بعين الكمال والاستحسان، مع نسيان منة الله تعالى، فإن رفعها على الغير واحتقر ، فهو الكبر المذموم). [المفهم: (17/ 94)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

739 - قال النووي: (فالمعنى الذي يستحق به العبد المدح والولاية من المؤمنين هو إتيانه بهذه الأمور الثلاثة: التصديق بالقلب، والإقرار باللسان، والعمل بالجوارح). [شرح مسلم: (١/ ٢٠٨)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

740 - قال ابن حجر: (ترك المعصية يمحو مقدمات طلبها). [فتح الباري: (٦/ ٧١٤)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

741 - قال النووي: (وأما إطلاق اسم الإيمان على الأعمال فمتفق عليه عند أهل الحق، ودلائله في الكتاب والسنة أكثر من أن تحصر، وأشهر من أن تشهر). [شرح مسلم: (1/ 211)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

742 - قال القرطبي في الفهم: (الراجح أن كل ذنب نص على كبره، أو عظمه، أو توعد عليه بالعقاب، أو علق عليه حد، أو شدد النكير عليه؛ فهو كبيرة). [فتح الباري: (10/ 50)].

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> 740 - قال ابن حجر: (ترك المعصية يمحو مقدمات طلبها). [فتح الباري: (٦/ ٧١٤)].


بارك الله فيكم، هل المراد العزم على تركها يمحو مقدمات طلبها؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم، هل المراد العزم على تركها يمحو مقدمات طلبها؟


المراد ترك الذنب عمومًا، بالتوبة النصوح، التوبة تجب ما قبلها.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

743_ قال ابن القيم: (وبالجملة، فلا يجوز العمل والإفتاء في دين الله بالتشهي والتخير وموافقة الغرض، فيطلب القول الذي يوافق غرضه، أو غرض مَن يحابيه، ويفتي به ويحكم به ويحكم على عدوه ويفتيه بضده، وهذا من أفسق الفسوق، وأكبر الكبائر). [إعلام الموقعين (4/ 162)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

744_ قال المرداوي: (وأما الحُكم بالتشهي فزندقة، ولا يصح حكمه، ولا توليته للقضاء؛ ﴿ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُورًا فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ نُورٍ ﴾ [النور: 40] [نقله عنه السفاريني في غذاء الألباب: (1/ 225)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

745_ قال ابن الصلاح: (وقد يكون تساهله وانحلاله بأن تحمله الأغراض الفاسدة على تتبع الحيل المحظورة، أو المكروهة، والتمسك بالشبه طلبًا للترخص على من يروم نفعه، أو التغليظ على من يريد ضره، ومن فعل ذلك فقد هان عليه دِينه). [أدب الفتوى (65)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

746_ قال ابن تيمية: (نص الإمام أحمد وغيره على أنه ليس لأحد أن يعتقد الشيء واجبًا أو حرامًا، ثم يعتقده غير واجب ولا حرام بمجرد هواه).  [مجموع الفتاوى (20/ 220)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

747_ قال ابن تيمية: (كما قال بعض السلف: العلم بالكلام هو الجهل، فهم يظنون أن معهم عقليات، وإنما معهم جهليات: {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاءً حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئًا وَوَجَدَ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ} هذا هو الجهل المركب). [مجموع الفتاوى: (6 / 243)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

748_ قال ابن تيمية: (فكل من لم يقل بما أخبر به القرآن عن صفات الله واليوم الآخر، كان عند من جاء بالقرآن جاهلا، ضالا، فكيف بمن قال بنقيض ذلك؟
فالأول عند من جاء بالقرآن في الجهل البسيط، وهؤلاء في الجهل المركب.
ولهذا ضرب الله تعالى مثلاً لهؤلاء، ومثلا لهؤلاء، فقال: {وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاءً حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئًا وَوَجَدَ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ}، فهذا مثل أهل الجهل المركب.
وقال تعالى: {أَوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ إِذَا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يَرَاهَا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُورًا فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ نُورٍ}، فهذا مثل أهل الجهل البسيط...
فكل من أخبر بخلاف ما أخبر به الرسول عن شيء من أمر الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر أن غير ذلك فقد ناقضه وعارضه، سواء اعتقد ذلك بقلبه، أو قاله بلسانه.وهذا حال كل بدعة تخالف الكتاب والسنة، وهؤلاء من أهل الجهل المركب، الذين أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة.
ومن لم يفهم خبر الرسول ويعرفه بقلبه، فهو من أهل الجهل البسيط، وهؤلاء من أهل الظلمات). [درء تعارض العقل والنقل: (5 / 376 - 377)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

749_ قال المتنبي في ديوانه: (ص ١٨٥):
*وأظلم خلق الله من بات حاسدًا ... لمن بات في نعمائه يتقلب
*

----------


## يوسف بن سلامة

> 749_ قال المتنبي في ديوانه: (ص ١٨٥):





> *وأظلم خلق الله من بات حاسدًا ... لمن بات في نعمائه يتقلب
> *





*
الحمد لله 

كذب المتنبي غفر الله له والله أعلمنا في قوله

* :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  *الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ*  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: *82 الأنعام .*
*
أعلمنا بأن الظلم هنا هو الشرك كما أخبرنا رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: * .*
*
وكان حقاً عليه أن يقول

وأظلم خلق الله من بات مشركاً

وهذا التصوير من بعض الشعراء وكتاب الأدب وأخص المعاصرين منهم
يصورون الحياة في بعض تصاويرهم بصور تخالف شريعة الله 
بخاصة تصويرهم مسائل الأسماء والصفات بصور أدبية تخرجهم عن مراد الله ...
ثم تنصح محبيهم بإظهار أخطائهم  فيصيحون لا لا لا هو لا يقصد هذا ولا يقصد هذا .
فقلت يا إخوة . 
الإيمان اللفظي يجب أن يوافق الإيمان القلبي . فإن زل القلم نصحح القلم وما شأننا بقلبه والله وحده عليم بقلبه . 
ثم لماذا يزج نفسه في البلاغة العربية عند ذكره مسائل العقيدة فتخرجه عن مراد الله
 وتعلة هذا ظاهر في أنه لم يدرس الأسماء والصفات من كتب العقيدة المعتبرة 
ولها لغتها ومفرداتها .

 ثم نرى جريراً يصف عبد الملك بن مروان  كما روي عنه يقول فيه
أَلستم خير من ركب المطايا .....* *وأندى العالمين بطون راح
*
قلت كذبت ذاك رسول الله وصحبه .
 ولو كان عندي جرير هذا وثبت عليه هذا القول ولي سلطان لأدبته 
ولجعلت حذاءه الأيمن في اليسرى وحذاءه الأيسر في اليمنى نكالاً به يمشي بهما بريداً .

هل تأذن لي بأن أكتب موضوعاً مستقلاً عن قول المتنبي هذا فأنقله فيه .

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم  ،،،،،

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> *
> الحمد لله 
> 
> كذب المتنبي غفر الله له والله أعلمنا في قوله
> 
> * *الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ* *82 الأنعام .*
> *
> أعلمنا بأن الظلم هنا هو الشرك كما أخبرنا رسول الله* * .*
> *
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا.
أحسنت نصحًا وبيانًا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

750_ قال ابن رجب: (ومما يدخل في النهي عن التعمق والبحث عنه: أمور الغيب الخبريّة التي أمر بالإيمان بها، ولم يبين كيفيتها، وبعضها قد لا يكون له شاهد في هذا العالم المحسوس، فالبحث عن كيفية ذلك هو مما لا يعني، وهو مما ينهى عنه، وقد يوجب الحيرة والشك، ويرتقي إلى التكذيب...قال إسحاق بن راهويه: لا يجوز التفكر في الخالق، ويجوز للعباد أن يتفكروا في المخلوقين بما سمعوا فيهم، ولا يزيدون على ذلك، لأنهم إن فعلوا تاهوا ...). [جامع العلوم والحكم: (2 / 172 – 173)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

751- قال ابن القيم: (ولهذا كان المؤمن يثاب على ما قصَد به وجهَ الله، من أكله وشربه ولبسه ونكاحه، وشفاء غيظه بقهر عدو الله وعدوه، فكيف بلذة إيمانه ومعرفته بالله، ومحبته له، وشوقه إلى لقائه، وطمعه في رؤية وجهه الكريم في جنات النعيم). [الجواب الكافي]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

752- قال ابن تيمية: (وإذا كَانَت اللَّذَّة مَطْلُوبَة لنَفسهَا، فَهِيَ إنما تذم إذا أعقبت ألَمًا أعظم مِنْهَا، أو منعت لَذَّة خيرًا مِنْهَا، وتُحمد إذا أعانت على اللَّذَّة المستقرة، وَهُوَ نعيم الآخرة الَّتِي هِيَ دائمة عَظِيمَة). [الاستقامة: (٢ / ١٥٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

753 - قال ابن القيم: (ليس للقلب والروح ألذ ولا أطيب ولا أحلى ولا أنعم من محبة الله والإقبال عليه وعبادته وحده وقرة العين به والأنس بقربه والشوق إلى لقائه ورؤيته وإن مثقال ذرة من هذه اللذة لا يعدل بأمثال الجبال من لذات الدنيا ولذلك كان مثقال ذرة من إيمان بالله ورسوله يخلص من الخلود في دار الآلام). [روضة المحبين: (صـ 166)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

754 - قال ابن القيم: (فإنه لا نعيم له ولا لذَّة ولا ابتِهاج ولا كمال إلَّا بمعرفة الله ومحبَّته والطُّمأنينة بذِكره، والفرح والابتهاج بقُربه، والشَّوق إلى لقائه، فهذه جنَّته العاجلة، كما أنَّه لا نعيم له في الآخرة ولا فوز إلَّا بجواره في دار النَّعيم في الجنَّة الآجلة، فله جنَّتان لا يدخُل الثانيةَ منهما إن لم يدخُل الأُولى). [مدارج السالكين: (1 / 454)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

755- قال إبراهيم النخعي: (لا يمازحك إلا من يحبك). [روضة العقلاء: (ص٨٠)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

756 - قال ابن تيمية: (وهو سبحانه خالق كل شيء وربه ومليكه، وله فيما خلقه حكمة بالغة، ونعمة سابغة، ورحمة عامة وخاصة، وهو لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون، لا لمجرد قدرته وقهره، بل لكمال علمه وقدرته ورحمته وحكمته). [مجموع الفتاوى: (8/ 79)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

657 - قال ابنُ القيم: (فإنَّ الناس إنَّما يقتدون بعلمائهم وعُبَّادهم؛ فإذا كان العلماءُ فجرةً والعبَّادُ جهلةً عمَّت المصيبةُ بهما وعظمت الفتنةُ على الخاصة والعامة). [مفتاح دار السعادة: (1/ 160)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

658 - قال ابن أبي العز الحنفي: (فكيف يُرَامُ الوصولُ إلى علم الأُصول، بغير ما جاء به الرسول). [شرح الطحاوية: (٧٦)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

659 - قال ابن القيم: (كثيرًا ما كنت أسمع شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه يقول: ﴿إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ﴾: تدفع الرياء. ﴿وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ﴾ [الفاتحة: 5]: تدفع الكبرياء). [مدارج السالكين: (١/ ٥٤)]

----------


## نور وليد

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا

----------


## نور وليد

> 731 - قال السعدي: (وذكر الاستعانة بعد العبادة مع دخولها فيها؛ لاحتياج العبد في جميع عباداته إلى الاستعانة بالله تعالى؛ فإن لم يعنه الله لم يحصل له ما يريده من فعل الأوامر، واجتناب النواهي). [تفسير السعدي: (صـ 21)].


بارك الله فى علمك

----------


## نور وليد

> 738_ قال القرطبي: (وإعجاب الرجل بنفسه: هو ملاحظته لها بعين الكمال والاستحسان، مع نسيان منة الله تعالى، فإن رفعها على الغير واحتقر ، فهو الكبر المذموم). [المفهم: (17/ 94)].


زادك الله علما و رزقنا الله نعمة التواضع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> زادك الله علما و رزقنا الله نعمة التواضع


آمين وإياكم

----------


## نور وليد

> 69 - والله إن العبد ليرى بركة القرآن ظاهرةً في حياته؛ في انشراح صدره، ولمّ شمله،  وتوفيقه في عمله، وتيسير أموره، وذلك شيء من بركات القرآن في هذه الدنيا، وما  عند الله خيرٌ  وأبقىٰ ...). [قاله الشيخ إبراهيم العجلان].


صدق الشيخ و الله و جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> صدق الشيخ و الله و جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل


وجزاكم آمين

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

660- قال الألباني: (دلت هذه الأحاديث الصحيحة على أنه يجب على من وسوس إليه الشيطان بقوله: من خلق الله؟ أن ينصرف عن مجادلته إلى إجابته بما جاء في الأحاديث المذكورة، وخلاصتها أن يقول:" آمنت بالله ورسله، الله أحد، الله الصمد، لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن له
كفوًا أحد. ثم يتفل عن يساره ثلاثًا، ويستعيذ بالله من الشيطان، ثم ينتهي عن
الانسياق مع الوسوسة.
وأعتقد أن من فعل ذلك طاعة لله ورسوله، مخلصًا في ذلك أنه لابد أن تذهب الوسوسة عنه، ويندحر شيطانه لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فإن ذلك يذهب عنه).
وهذا التعليم النبوي الكريم أنفع وأقطع للوسوسة من المجادلة العقلية في هذه القضية، فإن المجادلة قلما تنفع في مثلها. ومن المؤسف أن أكثر الناس في غفلة عن هذا التعليم النبوي الكريم، فتنبهوا أيها المسلمون، وتعرفوا إلى سنة نبيكم، واعملوا بها، فإن فيها شفاءكم وعزكم). [السلسلة الصحيحة: (1/ 185)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

661 - قال ابن القيم: (فإذا أراد الله بهذا العبد خيرًا ألقاه في ذنب يكسره به ، ويعرفه قدره، ويكفي به عباده شره، وينكس به رأسه، ويستخرج به منه داء العجب والكبر والمنة عليه وعلى عباده، فيكون هذا الذنب أنفع لهذا من طاعات كثيرة، ويكون بمنزلة شرب الدواء ليستخرج به الداء العضال). [مدارج السالكين: (1/ 307)]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

662 - قال ابن القيم: (وملاك هذا الشأن أربعة أمور: نية صحيحة، وقوة عالية، يقارنهما رغبة ورهبة.فهذه الأربعة هي قواعد هذا الشأن ومهما دخل على العبد من النقص في إيمانه وأحواله وظاهره وباطنه فهو من نقصان هذه الأربعة أو نقصان بعضها.
فليتأمل اللبيب هذه الأربعة الأشياء وليجعلها سيره وسلوكه ويبني عليها علومه وأعماله وأقواله وأحواله فما نتج من نتج إلا منها ولا تخلف من تخلف إلا من فقدها.
والله أعلم والله المستعان وعليه التكلان وإليه الرغبة وهو المسؤول بأن يوفقنا وسائر إخواننا من أهل السنة لتحقيقها علمًا وعملًا إنه ولي ذلك والمان به وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل). [رسالة ابن القيم إلى احد إخوانه: (صـ 64)].

----------


## ابو لمى

> 3 - قال ابن القيم في قوله تعالى: (أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور * وحصل ما في الصدور):
>  (وجمع سبحانه بين القبور والصدور ... فإن الإنسان يواري صدره ما فيه من   الخير والشر، ويواري قبره جسمه؛ فيخرج الرب جسمه من قبره، وسره من صدره،   فيصير جسمه بارزا على الأرض، وسره باديا على وجهه). [بدائع التفسير: (٣/  ٣٥٢ _ ٣٥٣)].


لاأعلم لماذا ارتبطت هذه الأية "وحصل مافي الصدور" في ذهني بحديث "يقال لصاحب القرآن يوم القيامة واقرأ وارق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا . . فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأها" . . ويعني الدرجات في الجنة بعد أن يدخل المؤمن الجنة . . 
. . 
وقتها نسأل الله عند تحصيل مافي الصدور أن لايكون فيها الا حب الله ورسوله ومن يحب الله ورسوله وأن يكون فيها القرآن حيث لا صحف له الا الصدور . . 
. .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

663 - المعضوب: هو من كان عاجزًا عجزًا لا يُرجى زوالُه، وأصلُه: الزَّمِنُ الذي لا حِراكَ به؛ كأنَّه قُطِعَ عن كمال الحركةِ والتصرُّف، ويقال له أيضًا: المعصوبُ؛ كأنه قُطِعَ عَصَبُه، أو ضُرِبَ عَصَبُه. [النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر:(3/ 251)، والمجموع للنووي: (7 /93، 94)].

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

664 - قال ابن تيمية: (وَهَجْرُ الرَّجُلِ عَلَى تَرْكِ الصَّلَاةِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ الْبِرِّ الَّتِي يُحِبُّهَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ). [الفتاوى الكبرى: (3/ 361)].

----------

